# Phrag list update. (trying again)



## NYEric (Nov 16, 2006)

The besseae/hybrid bug has bitten. I got some Phrags from [Heather] last night so I'm updating my list.
Phrag Species:
besseae (4)
besseae flav. (3)
besseae (salmon)
dalessandroi
fischeri
Phrag Hybrids:
Cape Sunset
Prissy (2)
Hanne Popow (2)
Frosted Velvet
Elizabeth Castle (2)
Will Chantry
Jason Fischer (4)
Grouville(2)
Havre des Pas
Robert Palm (flav.)
Don Wimber
Holy Smoke
Waunakee Sunset (2)
Tara
Petit Port
Rachel Kirk
Elizabeth Castle (2)
Sunset Glow (2)
Andean Fire (flav.)
Rosy Charm
Aurora
Robert C. Silich
Sherman's March
Scarlett O'Hara
Acker's Superstar
Autumn Fire
Barbara LeAnn (2)
Hot Shot
St. Ouen
St. Ouen (flav.)
La Hougette
Beverly Fischer
Asuko Fischer
Ryoko Urabe
Lynn Evans Gouldner
Kelly Nash
Sara Beth
Un-named Phrag Hybrids:
Hanne Popow x Sedenii
Mem. Dick Clemens x Sunset Glow
Saint's Apprentice x Barbara LeAnn
Rosy Charm x Barbara LeAnn
Magdelene Rose x Barbara LeAnn(2)
Mem. Dick Clemens x Waunakee Sunset 
Twilight x besseae
Eric Young x Waunakee Sunset (2)
Twilight x Waunakee Sunset
Saint's Apprentice x Hanne Popow
Mem. Dick Clemens x Jersey
St. Ouen x kovachii
Cape Sunset x kovachii
Twilight x fischeri (2)
Demetria x Barbara LeAnn
Waunakee Sunset x schlimii
Rosy Charm x Twilight
Sunset Glow x besseae
Sunset Glow x St. Ouen
Sunset Glow x Sedenii
Hanne Popow (flav) x Lutz Rollke
Mem. Dick Clemens x Acker's Superstar
Acker's Superstar x besseae
Twilight x Barbara LeAnn
Twilight x Hanne Popow
Magdalene Rose x Waunakee Sunset


----------



## NYEric (Nov 16, 2006)

*updated list.*

About 65% of the plants are seedlings so it's going to be interesting when they all reach blooming size. There are still some plants I need; schlimii, Pink Panther, more besseaes and Hanne Popows, and others listed in the 'Wanted' section. Any help would be appreciated. [Enablers] oke: Eric.


----------



## slippertalker (Nov 16, 2006)

NYEric said:


> About 65% of the plants are seedlings so it's going to be interesting when they all reach blooming size. There are still some plants I need; schlimii, Pink Panther, more besseaes and Hanne Popows, and others listed in the 'Wanted' section. Any help would be appreciated. [Enablers] oke: Eric.



When they all grow up, you will need a greenhouse to hold them all


----------



## Heather (Nov 16, 2006)

I'm just glad you finally figured out how to spell "Asuko"! oke:


----------



## Ron-NY (Nov 16, 2006)

impressive list!! I agree you will need a greenhouse when they grow up!!!:evil: I am concerned with the few I have. The Phrag I have had the longest is Patti MacHale and she takes up 1/2 the width. That is 5 years growing it but it was mature when purchased.


----------



## NYEric (Nov 16, 2006)

Oops, correction about 35% are seedlings, 30% NBS and the rest Blooming sized. I dont know if I need to fertilize more to get this party blooming more but when it does get there it'll be like a color parade. If only I had a way to get more EYOF exclusives. Hmmm. Oh Paul.... And Heather, thanx for the card and I am going to give a little extra care to your babies. E.


----------



## Marley (Nov 20, 2006)

Hi NYEric,

That's a great list, hope they do well and bloom soon so you can post pictures.
Would you mind telling me where you got the cross of Magdalene Rose x Barbara LeAnn? 
Pink phrags. are my current favorite and that one sounds especially nice.

Thanks,
Marley


----------



## NYEric (Nov 21, 2006)

Thanx Marley, I got that cross from Whipoorwill Orchids, they along w/ Orchidbabies, Gore, and Littlefrog have a lot of Acker's and Woodstream crosses at good prices. Buy some.


----------



## NYEric (Nov 21, 2006)

Oops, and I forgot GoneWild also has some of these crosses at good prices.


----------



## Bolero (Nov 21, 2006)

That is quite a collection of Phrags there. Good Luck with them all!!!

I can't grow them well here so I am very jealous that you can.

;-)


----------



## Marco (Nov 22, 2006)

I think you need some paphs. oke:. Then again I think I need some more phrags cause I only have one . Only if they, mainly the long petaled ones at least, didn't get so monstrous.


----------



## NYEric (Nov 22, 2006)

Marco, I'm just not having the success with Paphs. At last years GNYOS show one of the judges told me about growing Phrags in trays of water now I have 6 trays full. If I can adapt this to Paphs [too much water] I would. Also the best place I know for Paphs is Parkside and I didn't have a car this year to go to their Open house.


----------



## NYEric (Jan 24, 2007)

I sent Heather a M.O. today for some Phrags; so including those I've added some to my Phrag collection. Here's the update:



NYEric said:


> Phrag Species:
> besseae (5)
> besseae flav. (3)
> besseae (salmon)
> ...


----------



## Ron-NY (Jan 24, 2007)

I wish I had the room for that many Phrags


----------



## smartie2000 (Jan 24, 2007)

:clap: excellent collection there!


----------



## NYEric (Jan 24, 2007)

Thanx. Just remembered, Phrag Magdelene Rose x besseae = Apple Pie. and there are only 2 Elizabeth Castles. I dont really have that much room; when they're all blooming size it's going to be interesting. I also have some AM/AOS Windy Hill Phrag, the tag is too faded to read.


----------



## SlipperFan (Jan 25, 2007)

There was a time when I thought a person might have every Phrag hybrid there was and still not have a large collection. I see that I was wrong about the size, but you are well on your way toward that goal!


----------



## NYEric (Mar 17, 2007)

I received my kovachii hybrid from Orchidview and finally got through to Woodstreem Orchids. Mr. G. said he would send my plants out next week so I'm updating my Phrag. collection list. 

Phrag Species:
besseae (5)
besseae flav. (3)
besseae (salmon)
dalessandroi
fischeri
pearcei
schlimii
Phrag Hybrids:
Cape Sunset
Prissy (2)
Prissy (peach)
Hanne Popow (4)
Frosted Velvet
Elizabeth Castle (2)
Will Chantry
Will Chantry (flav)
Jason Fischer (4)
Grouville(2)
Havre des Pas
Robert Palm (flav.)
Don Wimber
Holy Smoke
Waunakee Sunset (2)
Tara
Petit Port
Rachel Kirk
Elizabeth Castle (2)
Sunset Glow (2)
Andean Fire (flav.)
Rosy Charm
Aurora
Robert C. Silich
Sherman's March
Scarlett O'Hara
Acker's Superstar
Autumn Fire
Barbara LeAnn (2)
Barbara LeAnn (w/ dalessandroi)
Hot Shot
St. Ouen
St. Ouen (flav.) (2)
La Hougette
Beverly Fischer
Asuko Fischer
Ryoko Urabe
Lynn Evans Gouldner
Kelly Nash
Sara Beth
Twilight
Acker's Flare
*Yakima River [flav] 
Sarah Eadie
Hot Shot
Satisfaction*Un-named Phrag Hybrids:
fischeri x richteri
Hanne Popow x Sedenii
Mem. Dick Clemens x Sunset Glow
Saint's Apprentice x Barbara LeAnn
Rosy Charm x Barbara LeAnn
Magdelene Rose x Barbara LeAnn(2)
Mem. Dick Clemens x Waunakee Sunset 
Twilight x besseae
Eric Young x Waunakee Sunset (2)
Twilight x Waunakee Sunset
Saint's Apprentice x Hanne Popow
Mem. Dick Clemens x Jersey
St. Ouen x kovachii
Cape Sunset x kovachii
Twilight x fischeri (2)
Demetria x Barbara LeAnn
Waunakee Sunset x schlimii
Rosy Charm x Twilight
Sunset Glow x besseae
Sunset Glow x St. Ouen
Sunset Glow x Sedenii
Hanne Popow (flav) x Lutz Rollke
Mem. Dick Clemens x Acker's Superstar
Acker's Superstar x besseae
Twilight x Barbara LeAnn
Twilight x Hanne Popow
Magdalene Rose x Waunakee Sunset
Inca Fire x besseae
Inca Fire x Sunset Glow
Magdelene Rose x besseae
Mem. Dick Clemens x Waunakee Sunset
*Lynn Evans Gouldner X besseae flav.
Saint's Apprentice x Hanne Dale
besseae x kovachii*


----------



## NYEric (Mar 26, 2007)

*Phrags updated*

Although I haven't yet rec'd my plants from Woodstream  I won [auctions for ] 2 Phrags on eBay: so ... 


NYEric said:


> Phrag Species:
> besseae (5)
> besseae flav. (3)
> besseae (salmon)
> ...


----------



## Grandma M (Mar 26, 2007)

What a great Phrag list. Where did you get the Silver Eagle [white] and Silver Eagle [cream]? I would love to get my hands on those two. Are they still seedlings? I have some Silver Eagle seedlings


----------



## Grandma M (Mar 26, 2007)

What a great Phrag list. Where did you get the Silver Eagle [white] and Silver Eagle [cream]? I would love to get my hands on those two. Are they still seedlings? I have some Silver Eagle seedlings but they are starting to bloom out with quite a pink tinge.


----------



## NYEric (Mar 27, 2007)

eBay! In bloom! They are from the Orchid Zone [white] Phrag program. I would mention the John Chant is the vendor, but Heather would probably say I have a crush on him again!


----------



## Heather (Mar 27, 2007)

NYEric said:


> eBay! In bloom! They are from the Orchid Zone [white] Phrag program. I would mention the John Chant is the vendor, but Heather would probably say I have a crush on him again!



It's true! Eric's in looovvvee with John Chant :smitten: .

(I heard it from Blake...)


----------



## NYEric (Mar 27, 2007)

Heather said:


> It's true! Eric's in looovvvee with John Chant :smitten: .


Can you post the page I sent to your email here?


----------



## Heather (Mar 27, 2007)

I sent you the instructions.


----------



## NYEric (Mar 27, 2007)

*Bay auction result, hopefully*

But then I have to read them...:crazy: 
OK I'll copy it and see. 
eBay Rare White Phrag orchid paph d...0091271215 end time Mar-23-07 211202 PDT).htm


----------



## NYEric (Mar 27, 2007)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...title=130091271215&category0=&submitSearch=Se trying again!


----------



## NYEric (Mar 28, 2007)

Oops! The latest additions are Phrag Silver Rose = St. Ouen x Hanne Popow, not Silver Eagles!


----------



## NYEric (Apr 3, 2007)

*The lost world..."Dr. Watson, I presume.."*

Well, I sent a few emails, called and spoke to Mr. Gouldner, filled in an on-line order form w/ credit card info, and still haven't gotten anything of my latest Phrag order from Woodstream. Is anyone out there also doing business w/ them? Have any idea what's going on or are they just too busy?


----------



## PHRAG (Apr 3, 2007)

Eric,

My experience with Woodstream was not a good one. I placed two orders with them. The first arrived, and the plants were Ok. Not great, but Ok. They were reasonably priced, so I placed another order.

The second order arrived more than six months later! I kid you not. I figured it had gotten lost in the web somewhere, and I forgot about it. This box shows up six months later full of plants. The plants inside were on the lower end of the quality scale, and I actually didn't even want them anymore. I was a little pissed that they would do something like that without contacting me.

So I sent the plants back, and after a couple of weeks of delays, got a check in the mail for the refund.

I would not order from them again.

Again, this was my experience. Your mileage may vary.


----------



## NYEric (Apr 3, 2007)

PHRAG said:


> Eric,
> 
> Again, this was my experience. Your mileage may vary.


Thanx for the info, unfortunately they have a few crosses I would like so I must deal w/ the service.


----------



## Scooby5757 (Apr 5, 2007)

I had the same thing happen to an order I placed a few weeks ago. I saw him at the SEPOS show at Longwood and asked. It's his family; his mother is having some problems. I'd just send an email check up, that's what I'm gonna do. Not rushing it myself now, since I did wallet damage at the show.


----------



## NYEric (Apr 5, 2007)

I'll wait, if I time it right maybe he'll bring the plants directly to the GNYOS show.


----------



## NYEric (Apr 11, 2007)

*Beat all heck!*

Well I finally heard from Woodstream and as Scooby5757 said there were problems w/ Bill's mom and hopefully [she will get better] my plants will ship next week. Unfortunately I contacted John Chant and he said my 2 white Phrags were shipped 13 days ago but I have not rec'd them so there is some problem. If they are tracked down the buds will certainly be gone by the time I get them!  If not one of them was one of a kind so...:sob:


----------



## NYEric (Apr 29, 2007)

*Finally!*

As I was running out of the apt Saturday AM I got 3 deliveries of plants. The Woodstream Orchids order finally came thru and although one plant wasn't ready yet Bill hooked me up w/ a freebie for my troubles. I got the Gigantic! plant from Kinte [ now I know that you got rid of it because it took up so much room]! And, the cream and white OZ besseae hybrids came in from John Chant. Although one wasn't in bloom as advertised the other has a nice flower [almost impossible to photograph so far] with a lovely [Phrag. Hanne Popow-ish] fragrance. So I'm updating my Phrag. collection list. 

Phrag Species:
besseae (5)
besseae flav. *(4)*
besseae (salmon)
dalessandroi
fischeri
pearcei
schlimii
Phrag Hybrids:
Cape Sunset
Prissy (2)
Prissy (peach)
Hanne Popow (4)
Frosted Velvet
Elizabeth Castle (2)
Will Chantry
Will Chantry (flav)
Jason Fischer (4)
Grouville(2)
Havre des Pas
Robert Palm (flav.)
Don Wimber
Holy Smoke
Waunakee Sunset (2)
Tara
Petit Port
Rachel Kirk
Elizabeth Castle (2)
Sunset Glow (2)
Andean Fire (flav.)
Rosy Charm
Aurora
Robert C. Silich
Sherman's March
Scarlett O'Hara
Acker's Superstar
Autumn Fire
Barbara LeAnn (2)
Barbara LeAnn (w/ dalessandroi)
Hot Shot
St. Ouen
St. Ouen (flav.) (2)
La Hougette
Beverly Fischer
Asuko Fischer
Ryoko Urabe
Lynn Evans Gouldner
Kelly Nash
Sara Beth
Twilight
Acker's Flare
Haley Decker
Fritz Schomburg
*Yakima River [flav] 
Sarah Eadie
Fast Forward
Satisfaction
Silver Rose [white]
Silver Rose [cream]
Cardinale
*
Un-named Phrag Hybrids:
fischeri x richteri
Hanne Popow x Sedenii
Mem. Dick Clemens x Sunset Glow
Saint's Apprentice x Barbara LeAnn
Rosy Charm x Barbara LeAnn
Magdelene Rose x Barbara LeAnn(2)
Mem. Dick Clemens x Waunakee Sunset 
Twilight x besseae
Eric Young x Waunakee Sunset (2)
Twilight x Waunakee Sunset
Saint's Apprentice x Hanne Popow
Mem. Dick Clemens x Jersey
Cape Sunset x kovachii
Twilight x fischeri (2)
Demetria x Barbara LeAnn
Waunakee Sunset x schlimii
Rosy Charm x Twilight
Sunset Glow x besseae
Sunset Glow x St. Ouen
Sunset Glow x Sedenii
Hanne Popow (flav) x Lutz Rollke
Mem. Dick Clemens x Acker's Superstar
Acker's Superstar x besseae
Twilight x Barbara LeAnn
Twilight x Hanne Popow
Magdalene Rose x Waunakee Sunset
Inca Fire x besseae
Inca Fire x Sunset Glow
Magdelene Rose x besseae
Mem. Dick Clemens x Waunakee Sunset
*Lynn Evans Gouldner X besseae flav.
besseae x Taras
*


----------



## NYEric (May 2, 2007)

I just became aware of new Hybrid registrations; so I'm updating my Phrag. collection list. 

Phrag Species:
besseae (5)
besseae flav. (4)
besseae (salmon)
dalessandroi
fischeri
pearcei
schlimii

Phrag Hybrids:
Cape Sunset
Prissy (2)
Prissy (peach)
Hanne Popow (4)
Frosted Velvet
Elizabeth Castle (2)
Will Chantry
Will Chantry (flav)
Jason Fischer (4)
Grouville(2)
Havre des Pas
Robert Palm (flav.)
Don Wimber
Holy Smoke
Waunakee Sunset (2)
Tara
Petit Port
Rachel Kirk
Elizabeth Castle (2)
Sunset Glow (2)
Andean Fire (flav.)
Rosy Charm
Aurora
Robert C. Silich
Sherman's March
Scarlett O'Hara
Acker's Superstar
Autumn Fire
Barbara LeAnn (2)
Barbara LeAnn (w/ dalessandroi)
Hot Shot
St. Ouen
St. Ouen (flav.) (2)
La Hougette
Beverly Fischer
Asuko Fischer
Ryoko Urabe
Lynn Evans Gouldner
Kelly Nash
Sara Beth
Twilight
Acker's Flare
Haley Decker
Fritz Schomburg
Yakima River [flav] 
Sarah Eadie
Fast Forward
Satisfaction
Silver Rose [white]
Silver Rose [cream]
Cardinale
Acker's Ice = Rosy Charm x Barbara LeAnn
Summer Sun = Eric Young x Waunakee Sunset (2)
Evening Blaze = Twilight x Waunakee Sunset

Un-named Phrag Hybrids:
fischeri x richteri
Hanne Popow x Sedenii
Mem. Dick Clemens x Sunset Glow
Saint's Apprentice x Barbara LeAnn
Magdelene Rose x Barbara LeAnn(2)
Mem. Dick Clemens x Waunakee Sunset 
Twilight x besseae
Saint's Apprentice x Hanne Popow
Mem. Dick Clemens x Jersey
Cape Sunset x kovachii
Twilight x fischeri (2)
Demetria x Barbara LeAnn
Waunakee Sunset x schlimii
Rosy Charm x Twilight
Sunset Glow x besseae
Sunset Glow x St. Ouen
Sunset Glow x Sedenii
Hanne Popow (flav) x Lutz Rollke
Mem. Dick Clemens x Acker's Superstar
Acker's Superstar x besseae
Twilight x Barbara LeAnn
Twilight x Hanne Popow
Magdalene Rose x Waunakee Sunset
Inca Fire x besseae
Inca Fire x Sunset Glow
Magdelene Rose x besseae
Mem. Dick Clemens x Waunakee Sunset
Lynn Evans Gouldner X besseae flav.
besseae x Taras


----------



## Roy (May 2, 2007)

NYEric, rumour has it that you are going to negotiate buying the apartment next door to hold your collection ?????????


----------



## NYEric (May 3, 2007)

The widow next door has no children, maybe she'll put me on the lease.


----------



## Nikolaus (May 10, 2007)

Eric, 
I am just new to the Forum and so I saw your list of Phrags today for the first time and I am more than jealous. I just love Phrags and I have abot fifty of them but not in such a variety you ae having. Some of them I have up to seven times, because last autumn, when I started again with orchids after a break of about ten years, I bought up all the Prags of a german vendor who wanted to get rid of them. But here in Germany we don´t have offered such a big variety and new crosses as you seam to have in the States, also we have here Mr.Franz Glanz of Wössner Orchideen who is doing a lot of breeding. But I just talked to him yesterday and he offered me quite normal things, like Ruby Slipper, and none of his many own hybrids. So you can imagine why I am saying I am jealous, and the Phrags are so easy to grow in the way with the trays of water you are practicing and I already did so ten years ago. So I now have almost more Paphs instead of Phrags, because I more have the chance to get some here in Germany.
Hello from Germany and good luck for all this lovely Phrags and I hope you post many pictures of them inthe FOrum
Nikolaus


----------



## NYEric (May 10, 2007)

Welcome from NYC! I have posted some in the Phrag photos section and hopefully will have more. Where in DE are you? My 'ex'-girlfriend is in Berlin. If you likes slipperorchids Frausch has great Cyps. also.


----------



## Marco (May 10, 2007)

I think Eric has lights fixed under your bed with phrag seedlings right under neath them


----------



## Nikolaus (May 10, 2007)

Eric,
I am living in Nürnberg, Bavaria, but I have never heard of Frausch. The best known Paph and Phrag- breeder here is Mr. Glanz.
Hello from Germany
Nikolaus


----------



## NYEric (May 11, 2007)

Marco said:


> I think Eric has lights fixed under your bed with phrag seedlings right under neath them


Soon..I'm going to pick up someone's Phrag discards this weekend!! I think one of the living room couches may have to go!


----------



## Nikolaus (May 11, 2007)

Eric,
i found out what you ment yesterday with Frausch, it is Frosch and as you wrote specialized in cyps. But I am living in an apppartement. So I was calling today to Mr Glanz of Wössner Orchideen again, and he told me that there is right now now market and interest on Phragmipediums. THat is what I have heard aöready before. So I am trying to search further
Hello from Germany
Nikolaus


----------



## Roy (May 12, 2007)

The widow next door must be looking like a chance then Eric ????


----------



## Grandma M (May 12, 2007)

I have - Robert Palm ‘Phyllis’ (besseae var. flavum X czerwaikowainum)? Is yours the same cross?

Phyllis from OrchidBabies told me it was named after her.


----------



## NYEric (May 13, 2007)

Nickolaus, you can grow Cyps in an apartment. You just have to cool the corms down in the winter. You should contact Gypsy Glen Orchids in the USA and see if they can put you in contact w/ Mr. Eboscha Popow. I think he's in de and know he has phrags. 
Grandma M., I got my Phrag. Robert Palm [flav] from Piping Rock a while ago. Its got 2 growths w/ 28" leafspan but no flowers yet!?!


----------



## NYEric (May 13, 2007)

Mr. Lien Luu was making some spce today and I was the lucky recipient of some plants. I must comment on his resourcefullness; he has an excellent collection but is a little cramped for space [understatement]. Never again will I comment about not having space. Thanx Lien, and here's my updated list! 



NYEric said:


> Phrag Species:
> besseae (5)
> besseae flav. (4)
> besseae (salmon)
> ...


----------



## NYEric (May 17, 2007)

*5/17/07 Update*

Lance (Gonewild) is working w/ Orchids of Los Osos; when I asked about a plant on eBay he dug up a Phrag for me. It came this morning w/ one bs growth and one new growth, hopefully it'll bloom soon. It's an oldie but a goodie. 


Phrag Species:
besseae (5)
besseae flav. (4)
besseae (salmon)
dalessandroi
fischeri
pearcei (2) 
schlimii
boissierianum

Phrag Hybrids:
Cape Sunset
Prissy (2)
Prissy (peach)
Hanne Popow (4)
Frosted Velvet
Elizabeth Castle (2)
Will Chantry
Will Chantry (flav)
Jason Fischer (5)
Grouville(2)
Havre des Pas
Robert Palm (flav.)
Don Wimber
Holy Smoke
Waunakee Sunset (2)
Tara
Petit Port
Rachel Kirk
Elizabeth Castle (2)
Sunset Glow (2)
Andean Fire (flav.)
Rosy Charm
Aurora
Robert C. Silich
Sherman's March
Scarlett O'Hara
Acker's Superstar
Autumn Fire
Barbara LeAnn (2)
Barbara LeAnn (w/ dalessandroi)
Hot Shot
St. Ouen
St. Ouen (flav.) (2)
La Hougette
Beverly Fischer
Asuko Fischer
Ryoko Urabe
Lynn Evans Gouldner
Kelly Nash
Sara Beth
Twilight (2)
Acker's Flare
Haley Decker
Fritz Schomburg
Yakima River [flav] 
Sarah Eadie
Fast Forward
Satisfaction
Silver Rose [white]
Silver Rose [cream]
Cardinale
Acker's Ice = Rosy Charm x Barbara LeAnn
Summer Sun = Eric Young x Waunakee Sunset (2)
Evening Blaze = Twilight x Waunakee Sunset
Beauport
Chuck Acker
Ashley Wilkes
*Elizabeth March*

Un-named Phrag Hybrids:
fischeri x richteri
Hanne Popow x Sedenii
Mem. Dick Clemens x Sunset Glow
Saint's Apprentice x Barbara LeAnn
Magdelene Rose x Barbara LeAnn(2)
Mem. Dick Clemens x Waunakee Sunset 
Twilight x besseae
Saint's Apprentice x Hanne Popow
Mem. Dick Clemens x Jersey
Cape Sunset x kovachii
Twilight x fischeri (2)
Demetria x Barbara LeAnn
Waunakee Sunset x schlimii
Rosy Charm x Twilight (2)
Sunset Glow x besseae
Sunset Glow x St. Ouen
Sunset Glow x Sedenii
Hanne Popow (flav) x Lutz Rollke
Mem. Dick Clemens x Acker's Superstar
Acker's Superstar x besseae
Twilight x Barbara LeAnn
Twilight x Hanne Popow
Magdalene Rose x Waunakee Sunset
Inca Fire x besseae
Inca Fire x Sunset Glow
Magdelene Rose x besseae
Mem. Dick Clemens x Waunakee Sunset
Lynn Evans Gouldner X besseae flav.
besseae x Taras


----------



## NYEric (Jun 1, 2007)

Lance (Gonewild) has some good Acker's seedlings on eBay and I won 2 more besseae hybrids.


Phrag Species:
besseae (5)
besseae flav. (4)
besseae (salmon)
dalessandroi
fischeri
pearcei (2) 
schlimii
boissierianum

Phrag Hybrids:
Cape Sunset
Prissy (2)
Prissy (peach)
Hanne Popow (4)
Frosted Velvet
Elizabeth Castle (2)
Will Chantry
Will Chantry (flav)
Jason Fischer (5)
Grouville(2)
Havre des Pas
Robert Palm (flav.)
Don Wimber
Holy Smoke
Waunakee Sunset (2)
Tara
Petit Port
Rachel Kirk
Elizabeth Castle (2)
Sunset Glow (2)
Andean Fire (flav.)
Rosy Charm
Aurora
Robert C. Silich
Sherman's March
Scarlett O'Hara
Acker's Superstar
Autumn Fire
Barbara LeAnn (2)
Barbara LeAnn (w/ dalessandroi)
Hot Shot
St. Ouen
St. Ouen (flav.) (2)
La Hougette
Beverly Fischer
Asuko Fischer
Ryoko Urabe
Lynn Evans Gouldner
Kelly Nash
Sara Beth
Twilight (2)
Acker's Flare
Haley Decker
Fritz Schomburg
Yakima River [flav] 
Sarah Eadie
Fast Forward
Satisfaction
Silver Rose [white]
Silver Rose [cream]
Cardinale
Acker's Ice = Rosy Charm x Barbara LeAnn
Summer Sun = Eric Young x Waunakee Sunset (2)
Evening Blaze = Twilight x Waunakee Sunset
Beauport
Chuck Acker
Ashley Wilkes
Elizabeth March
Suzanne Decker

Un-named Phrag Hybrids:
fischeri x richteri
Hanne Popow x Sedenii
Mem. Dick Clemens x Sunset Glow
Saint's Apprentice x Barbara LeAnn
Magdelene Rose x Barbara LeAnn(2)
Mem. Dick Clemens x Waunakee Sunset 
Twilight x besseae
Saint's Apprentice x Hanne Popow
Mem. Dick Clemens x Jersey
Twilight x fischeri (2)
Demetria x Barbara LeAnn
Waunakee Sunset x schlimii
Rosy Charm x Twilight (2)
Sunset Glow x besseae
Sunset Glow x St. Ouen
Sunset Glow x Sedenii
Hanne Popow (flav) x Lutz Rollke
Mem. Dick Clemens x Acker's Superstar
Acker's Superstar x besseae
Twilight x Barbara LeAnn
Twilight x Hanne Popow
Magdalene Rose x Waunakee Sunset
Inca Fire x besseae
Inca Fire x Sunset Glow
Magdelene Rose x besseae
Mem. Dick Clemens x Waunakee Sunset
Lynn Evans Gouldner X besseae flav.
besseae x Taras
*Magdelene Rose x Mem. Dick Clemens 
Twilight x Beauport*


----------



## NYEric (Jun 2, 2007)

Heather needed to make room for new plants so I picked up some new ones. Thanx! I guess it makes up for the whoopin' I got on eBay last week! :sob: 

Phrag Species:
besseae *(8)*
besseae flav. (4)
besseae (salmon)
dalessandroi
fischeri
pearcei (2) 
schlimii
boissierianum

Phrag Hybrids:
Cape Sunset
Prissy (2)
Prissy (peach)
Hanne Popow (4)
Frosted Velvet
Elizabeth Castle (2)
Will Chantry
Will Chantry (flav)
Jason Fischer (5)
Grouville(2)
Havre des Pas
Robert Palm (flav.)
Don Wimber
Holy Smoke
Waunakee Sunset (2)
Tara
Petit Port
Rachel Kirk
Elizabeth Castle (2)
Sunset Glow (2)
Andean Fire (flav.)
Rosy Charm
Aurora
Robert C. Silich
Sherman's March
Scarlett O'Hara
Acker's Superstar
Autumn Fire
Barbara LeAnn (2)
Barbara LeAnn (w/ dalessandroi)
Hot Shot
St. Ouen
St. Ouen (flav.) *(3)*
La Hougette
Beverly Fischer
Asuko Fischer
Ryoko Urabe
Lynn Evans Gouldner
Kelly Nash
Sara Beth
Twilight (2)
Acker's Flare
Haley Decker* (2)*
Fritz Schomburg
Yakima River [flav] 
Sarah Eadie
Fast Forward
Satisfaction
Silver Rose [white]
Silver Rose [cream]
Cardinale
Acker's Ice = Rosy Charm x Barbara LeAnn
Summer Sun = Eric Young x Waunakee Sunset (2)
Evening Blaze = Twilight x Waunakee Sunset
Beauport
Chuck Acker
Ashley Wilkes
Elizabeth March
Suzanne Decker
*Fox Valley Fireball*
Un-named Phrag Hybrids:
fischeri x richteri
Hanne Popow x Sedenii
Mem. Dick Clemens x Sunset Glow
Saint's Apprentice x Barbara LeAnn
Magdelene Rose x Barbara LeAnn(2)
Mem. Dick Clemens x Waunakee Sunset 
Twilight x besseae
Saint's Apprentice x Hanne Popow
Mem. Dick Clemens x Jersey
Twilight x fischeri (2)
Demetria x Barbara LeAnn
Waunakee Sunset x schlimii
Rosy Charm x Twilight (2)
Sunset Glow x besseae
Sunset Glow x St. Ouen
Sunset Glow x Sedenii
Hanne Popow (flav) x Lutz Rollke
Mem. Dick Clemens x Acker's Superstar
Acker's Superstar x besseae
Twilight x Barbara LeAnn
Twilight x Hanne Popow
Magdalene Rose x Waunakee Sunset
Inca Fire x besseae
Inca Fire x Sunset Glow
Magdelene Rose x besseae
Mem. Dick Clemens x Waunakee Sunset
Lynn Evans Gouldner X besseae flav.
besseae x Taras
Magdelene Rose x Mem. Dick Clemens 
Twilight x Beauport


----------



## NYEric (Jun 8, 2007)

I lost one Phrag Scarlett O'Hara seedling but Heather sold me her's [In-bloom!!!] so the list doesn't change.


----------



## Hien (Jun 10, 2007)

I am practically in awe.
I have never seen a list like that.


----------



## NYEric (Jun 10, 2007)

When they all get blooming sized it's going to be interesting in terms of walking room.


----------



## TADD (Jun 10, 2007)

Someones got a problem.... :evil:


----------



## NYEric (Jun 11, 2007)

Parkside Orchid Fest is coming up, then I'll have a problem!


----------



## NYEric (Jun 25, 2007)

I just got back from the Woodstream Orchids Open House in Maryland. The proprietors, Bill and Lynn Gouldner, have a great variety of Phrags and Paphs, I wish my wallet was as big as my eyes. Besides the blooming size Phrag Waunakee Sunset, I had to walk away from the lone examples of the Phrag. St. Eligius [flavum] and Paph Armeni White [Alba]!!! I did pick up some Paph species [Yep that's right] that I'll post later and added these [highlighted] Phrags.

Phrag Species:
besseae (8)
besseae flav. (4)
besseae (salmon)
dalessandroi
fischeri
pearcei (2) 
schlimii
boissierianum

Phrag Hybrids:
Cape Sunset
Prissy (2)
Prissy (peach)
Hanne Popow (4)
Frosted Velvet
Elizabeth Castle (2)
Will Chantry
Will Chantry (flav)
Jason Fischer (5)
Grouville(2)
Havre des Pas
Robert Palm (flav.)
Don Wimber
Holy Smoke
Waunakee Sunset (2)
Tara
Petit Port
Rachel Kirk
Elizabeth Castle (2)
Sunset Glow (2)
Andean Fire (flav.)
Rosy Charm
Aurora
Robert C. Silich
Sherman's March
Scarlett O'Hara
Acker's Superstar
Autumn Fire
Barbara LeAnn (2)
Barbara LeAnn (w/ dalessandroi)
Hot Shot
St. Ouen
St. Ouen (flav.) (3)
La Hougette
Beverly Fischer
Asuko Fischer
Ryoko Urabe
Lynn Evans Gouldner
Kelly Nash
Sara Beth
Twilight (2)
Acker's Flare
Haley Decker (2)
Fritz Schomburg
Yakima River [flav] 
Sarah Eadie
Fast Forward
Satisfaction
Silver Rose [white]
Silver Rose [cream]
Cardinale
Acker's Ice = Rosy Charm x Barbara LeAnn
Summer Sun = Eric Young x Waunakee Sunset (2)
Evening Blaze = Twilight x Waunakee Sunset
Beauport
Chuck Acker
Ashley Wilkes
Elizabeth March
Suzanne Decker
Fox Valley Fireball
_*Ralph Gouldner
Mem. Dick Clemens [flavum]
Pink Panther*_
Un-named Phrag Hybrids:
fischeri x richteri
Hanne Popow x Sedenii
Mem. Dick Clemens x Sunset Glow
Saint's Apprentice x Barbara LeAnn
Magdelene Rose x Barbara LeAnn(2)
Mem. Dick Clemens x Waunakee Sunset 
Twilight x besseae
Saint's Apprentice x Hanne Popow
Mem. Dick Clemens x Jersey
Twilight x fischeri (2)
Demetria x Barbara LeAnn
Waunakee Sunset x schlimii
Rosy Charm x Twilight (2)
Sunset Glow x besseae
Sunset Glow x St. Ouen
Sunset Glow x Sedenii
Hanne Popow (flav) x Lutz Rollke
Mem. Dick Clemens x Acker's Superstar
Acker's Superstar x besseae
Twilight x Barbara LeAnn
Twilight x Hanne Popow
Magdalene Rose x Waunakee Sunset
Inca Fire x besseae
Inca Fire x Sunset Glow
Magdelene Rose x besseae
Mem. Dick Clemens x Waunakee Sunset
Lynn Evans Gouldner X besseae flav.
besseae x Taras
Magdelene Rose x Mem. Dick Clemens 
Twilight x Beauport
_*Barbara LeAnn x Silver Eagle
Saint's Apprentice x Hanne Dale
Hanne Popow x Lynn Evans Gouldner
Rosy Charm x schlimii*_


----------



## Grandma M (Jun 25, 2007)

Eric

Where do you find all these crosses? I thought I had a lot of varieties, about 100, but I only have 21 from your list.

You have some that I would give my eye tooth for. Let us in on your little secret.


----------



## Marco (Jun 25, 2007)

nice haul Eric


----------



## NYEric (Jun 25, 2007)

Grandma M said:


> Eric
> 
> Where do you find all these crosses? I thought I had a lot of varieties, about 100, but I only have 21 from your list.
> 
> You have some that I would give my eye tooth for. Let us in on your little secret.



I find that some crosses are made as novelties and others are made and are all bought up and become unavailable. I go to a lot of vendors and try to get at least one of all the crosses. Trust me Woodstream had about 25 that I didn't get..YET!


----------



## Candace (Jun 25, 2007)

The flavum Dick Clements will be great. Are most of them B.S or seedlings(that you got at Woodstream)? Did you take any photos there?


----------



## NYEric (Jun 25, 2007)

Hi. The Mem. Dick Clemens flav. is blooming size and multi-growth, the rest are seedlings. They had some kovachii that were OK size but they aren't ready to release them. Some of the older [lower catalog number] plants are blooming sized, I was trying to post pictures but there is some problem loading on photobucket.


----------



## NYEric (Jun 29, 2007)

Candace sent me a phrag from Cali. as a gift for sending her some plants from the Woodstream Open House. At least it's not totally green! oke:

Phrag Species:
besseae (8)
besseae flav. (4)
besseae (salmon)
dalessandroi
fischeri
pearcei (2) 
schlimii
boissierianum

Phrag Hybrids:
Cape Sunset
Prissy (2)
Prissy (peach)
Hanne Popow (4)
Frosted Velvet
Elizabeth Castle (2)
Will Chantry
Will Chantry (flav)
Jason Fischer (5)
Grouville(2)
Havre des Pas
Robert Palm (flav.)
Don Wimber
Holy Smoke
Waunakee Sunset (2)
Tara
Petit Port
Rachel Kirk
Elizabeth Castle (2)
Sunset Glow (2)
Andean Fire (flav.)
Rosy Charm
Aurora
Robert C. Silich
Sherman's March
Scarlett O'Hara
Acker's Superstar
Autumn Fire
Barbara LeAnn (2)
Barbara LeAnn (w/ dalessandroi)
Hot Shot
St. Ouen
St. Ouen (flav.) (3)
La Hougette
Beverly Fischer
Asuko Fischer
Ryoko Urabe
Lynn Evans Gouldner
Kelly Nash
Sara Beth
Twilight (2)
Acker's Flare
Haley Decker (2)
Fritz Schomburg
Yakima River [flav] 
Sarah Eadie
Fast Forward
Satisfaction
Silver Rose [white]
Silver Rose [cream]
Cardinale
Acker's Ice 
Summer Sun (2)
Evening Blaze 
Beauport
Chuck Acker
Ashley Wilkes
Elizabeth March
Suzanne Decker
Fox Valley Fireball
Ralph Gouldner
Mem. Dick Clemens [flavum]
Pink Panther
*Grande*
Un-named Phrag Hybrids:
fischeri x richteri
Hanne Popow x Sedenii
Mem. Dick Clemens x Sunset Glow
Saint's Apprentice x Barbara LeAnn
Magdelene Rose x Barbara LeAnn(2)
Mem. Dick Clemens x Waunakee Sunset 
Twilight x besseae
Saint's Apprentice x Hanne Popow
Mem. Dick Clemens x Jersey
Twilight x fischeri (2)
Demetria x Barbara LeAnn
Waunakee Sunset x schlimii
Rosy Charm x Twilight (2)
Sunset Glow x besseae
Sunset Glow x St. Ouen
Sunset Glow x Sedenii
Hanne Popow (flav) x Lutz Rollke
Mem. Dick Clemens x Acker's Superstar
Acker's Superstar x besseae
Twilight x Barbara LeAnn
Twilight x Hanne Popow
Magdalene Rose x Waunakee Sunset
Inca Fire x besseae
Inca Fire x Sunset Glow
Magdelene Rose x besseae
Mem. Dick Clemens x Waunakee Sunset
Lynn Evans Gouldner X besseae flav.
besseae x Taras
Magdelene Rose x Mem. Dick Clemens 
Twilight x Beauport
Barbara LeAnn x Silver Eagle
Saint's Apprentice x Hanne Dale
Hanne Popow x Lynn Evans Gouldner
Rosy Charm x schlimii


----------



## NYEric (Jul 13, 2007)

Last night I got my eBay order from John Chant (formerly Bostonorchids), and from Tadd in NC. I haven't got my OL order yet so this is the updated list:

Phrag Species:
besseae (8)
besseae flav. (4)
besseae (salmon)
dalessandroi
fischeri
pearcei (2) 
schlimii
boissierianum

Phrag Hybrids:
Cape Sunset
Prissy (2)
Prissy (peach)
Hanne Popow (4)
Frosted Velvet
Elizabeth Castle (2)
Will Chantry
Will Chantry (flav)
Jason Fischer (5)
Grouville(2)
Havre des Pas
Robert Palm (flav.)
Don Wimber
Holy Smoke
Waunakee Sunset (2)
Tara
Petit Port
Rachel Kirk
Elizabeth Castle (2)
Sunset Glow (2)
Andean Fire (flav.)
Rosy Charm
Aurora
Robert C. Silich
Sherman's March
Scarlett O'Hara
Acker's Superstar
Autumn Fire
Barbara LeAnn (2)
Barbara LeAnn (w/ dalessandroi)
Hot Shot
St. Ouen
St. Ouen (flav.) (3)
La Hougette
Beverly Fischer
Asuko Fischer
Ryoko Urabe
Lynn Evans Gouldner
Kelly Nash
Sara Beth
Twilight (2)
Acker's Flare
Haley Decker (2)
Fritz Schomburg
Yakima River [flav] 
Sarah Eadie
Fast Forward
Satisfaction
Silver Rose [white]
Silver Rose [cream]
Cardinale
Acker's Ice 
Summer Sun (2)
Evening Blaze 
Beauport
Chuck Acker
Ashley Wilkes
Elizabeth March
Suzanne Decker
Fox Valley Fireball
Ralph Gouldner
Mem. Dick Clemens [flavum]
Pink Panther
Grande
Rosy Charm x Twilight (2)=Evening Charm
*Olaf Gruss [flavum] (2)*

Un-named Phrag Hybrids:
fischeri x richteri
Hanne Popow x Sedenii
Mem. Dick Clemens x Sunset Glow
Saint's Apprentice x Barbara LeAnn
Magdelene Rose x Barbara LeAnn(2)
Mem. Dick Clemens x Waunakee Sunset 
Twilight x besseae
Saint's Apprentice x Hanne Popow
Mem. Dick Clemens x Jersey
Twilight x fischeri (2)
Demetria x Barbara LeAnn
Waunakee Sunset x schlimii
Sunset Glow x besseae
Sunset Glow x St. Ouen
Sunset Glow x Sedenii
Hanne Popow (flav) x Lutz Rollke
Mem. Dick Clemens x Acker's Superstar
Acker's Superstar x besseae
Twilight x Barbara LeAnn
Twilight x Hanne Popow
Magdalene Rose x Waunakee Sunset
Inca Fire x besseae
Inca Fire x Sunset Glow
Magdelene Rose x besseae
Mem. Dick Clemens x Waunakee Sunset
Lynn Evans Gouldner X besseae flav.
besseae x Taras
Magdelene Rose x Mem. Dick Clemens 
Twilight x Beauport
Barbara LeAnn x Silver Eagle
Saint's Apprentice x Hanne Dale
Hanne Popow x Lynn Evans Gouldner
Rosy Charm x schlimii
*Coffee Break x St.Ouen (flav)*


----------



## NYEric (Jul 16, 2007)

I received my Orchids Limited [orchidweb.com] order last week and it's been sitting at my neighbor's! This is the updated list, including some updated hybrid names.

Phrag Species:
besseae (8)
besseae flav. (4)
besseae (salmon)
dalessandroi
fischeri
pearcei (2) 
schlimii
boissierianum

Phrag Hybrids:
Cape Sunset
Prissy (2)
Prissy (peach)
Hanne Popow (4)
*Hanne Popow (flavum)*
Frosted Velvet
Elizabeth Castle (2)
Will Chantry
Will Chantry (flav)
Jason Fischer (5)
Grouville(2)
Havre des Pas
Robert Palm (flav.)
Don Wimber
Holy Smoke
Waunakee Sunset (2)
Tara
Petit Port
Rachel Kirk
Elizabeth Castle (2)
Sunset Glow (2)
Andean Fire (flav.)
Rosy Charm
Aurora
Robert C. Silich
Sherman's March
Scarlett O'Hara
Acker's Superstar
Autumn Fire
Barbara LeAnn (2)
Barbara LeAnn (w/ dalessandroi)
Hot Shot
St. Ouen
St. Ouen (flav.) (3)
La Hougette
Beverly Fischer
Asuko Fischer
Ryoko Urabe
Lynn Evans Gouldner
Kelly Nash
Sara Beth
Twilight (2)
Acker's Flare
Haley Decker (2)
Fritz Schomburg
Yakima River [flav] 
Sarah Eadie
Fast Forward
Satisfaction
Silver Rose [white]
Silver Rose [cream]
Cardinale
Acker's Ice 
Summer Sun (2)
Evening Blaze 
Beauport
Chuck Acker
Ashley Wilkes
Elizabeth March
Suzanne Decker
Fox Valley Fireball
Ralph Gouldner
Mem. Dick Clemens [flavum]
Pink Panther
Grande
Rosy Charm x Twilight (2)=Evening Charm
Olaf Gruss [flavum] (2)
Magdelene Rose x Barbara LeAnn(2)=Soft Spot
Waunakee Sunset x schlimii=Sunspot
*Icho Tower [flavum]
Inca Rose (prov.) = Pink Panther x besseae*

Un-named Phrag Hybrids:
fischeri x richteri
Hanne Popow x Sedenii
Mem. Dick Clemens x Sunset Glow
Saint's Apprentice x Barbara LeAnn
Mem. Dick Clemens x Waunakee Sunset 
Twilight x besseae
Saint's Apprentice x Hanne Popow
Mem. Dick Clemens x Jersey
Twilight x fischeri (2)
Demetria x Barbara LeAnn
Sunset Glow x besseae
Sunset Glow x St. Ouen
Sunset Glow x Sedenii
Hanne Popow (flav) x Lutz Rollke
Mem. Dick Clemens x Acker's Superstar
Acker's Superstar x besseae
Twilight x Barbara LeAnn
Twilight x Hanne Popow
Magdalene Rose x Waunakee Sunset
Inca Fire x besseae
Inca Fire x Sunset Glow
Magdelene Rose x besseae
Mem. Dick Clemens x Waunakee Sunset
Lynn Evans Gouldner X besseae flav.
besseae x Taras
Magdelene Rose x Mem. Dick Clemens 
Twilight x Beauport
Barbara LeAnn x Silver Eagle
Saint's Apprentice x Hanne Dale
Hanne Popow x Lynn Evans Gouldner
Rosy Charm x schlimii
Coffee Break x St.Ouen (flav)


----------



## NYEric (Aug 13, 2007)

*more phrags!*

I received my Orchids Limited plant that Jason forgot to bring to the Parkside fest last week and also include some plants picked up at the fest.

Phrag Species:
besseae (8)
besseae flav. (4)
besseae (salmon)
dalessandroi
fischeri
pearcei (2) 
schlimii
boissierianum

Phrag Hybrids:
Cape Sunset
Prissy _(1)_- Lost one :sob:
Prissy (peach)
Hanne Popow (4)
Hanne Popow (flavum)
Frosted Velvet
Elizabeth Castle (2)
Will Chantry
Will Chantry (flav)
Jason Fischer (5)
Grouville(2)
Havre des Pas
Robert Palm (flav.)
Don Wimber
Holy Smoke
Waunakee Sunset *(3)*
Tara
Petit Port
Rachel Kirk
Elizabeth Castle (2)
Sunset Glow (2)
Andean Fire (flav.)
Rosy Charm
Aurora
Robert C. Silich
Sherman's March
Scarlett O'Hara
Acker's Superstar
Autumn Fire
Barbara LeAnn (2)
Barbara LeAnn (w/ dalessandroi)
Hot Shot
St. Ouen _*(2)*_
St. Ouen (flav.) (3)
La Hougette
Beverly Fischer
Asuko Fischer
Ryoko Urabe
Lynn Evans Gouldner
Kelly Nash
Sara Beth
Twilight (2)
Acker's Flare
Haley Decker (2)
Fritz Schomburg
Yakima River [flav] 
Sarah Eadie
Fast Forward
Satisfaction
Silver Rose [white]
Silver Rose [cream]
Cardinale
Acker's Ice 
Summer Sun (2)
Evening Blaze 
Beauport
Chuck Acker
Ashley Wilkes
Elizabeth March
Suzanne Decker
Fox Valley Fireball
Ralph Gouldner
Mem. Dick Clemens [flavum]
Pink Panther
Grande
Rosy Charm x Twilight (2)=Evening Charm
Olaf Gruss [flavum] (2)
Magdelene Rose x Barbara LeAnn(2)=Soft Spot
Waunakee Sunset x schlimii=Sunspot
Icho Tower [flavum]
Inca Rose (prov.) = Pink Panther x besseae
_*Robin Redbreast [flavum]*_
_*Rosalie Dixler*_

Un-named Phrag Hybrids:
fischeri x richteri
Hanne Popow x Sedenii
Mem. Dick Clemens x Sunset Glow
Saint's Apprentice x Barbara LeAnn
Mem. Dick Clemens x Waunakee Sunset 
Twilight x besseae
Saint's Apprentice x Hanne Popow
Mem. Dick Clemens x Jersey
Twilight x fischeri (2)
Demetria x Barbara LeAnn
Sunset Glow x besseae
Sunset Glow x St. Ouen
Sunset Glow x Sedenii
Hanne Popow (flav) x Lutz Rollke
Mem. Dick Clemens x Acker's Superstar
Acker's Superstar x besseae
Twilight x Barbara LeAnn
Twilight x Hanne Popow
Magdalene Rose x Waunakee Sunset
Inca Fire x besseae
Inca Fire x Sunset Glow
Magdelene Rose x besseae
Mem. Dick Clemens x Waunakee Sunset
Lynn Evans Gouldner X besseae flav.
besseae x Taras
Magdelene Rose x Mem. Dick Clemens 
Twilight x Beauport
Barbara LeAnn x Silver Eagle
Saint's Apprentice x Hanne Dale
Hanne Popow x Lynn Evans Gouldner
Rosy Charm x schlimii
Coffee Break x St.Ouen (flav)
*Lutz Rollke (flav) x czwerzikianum
Hanne Dale x Lynn Evans Gouldner [flask]*


----------



## goldenrose (Aug 13, 2007)

*OMG *- did you leave any out?! That's quite the list! You will be very busy posting pics when they bloom, can't wait!


----------



## NYEric (Aug 13, 2007)

If I wasn't the worlds worst photog w/ the camera I got.


----------



## Grandma M (Aug 13, 2007)

On a list like that I would need to put it in alphabetical order just to keep track of them all. I might need to look at my list to see if I have a certain one. Is that a sign of my age?

What a fantastic collection. Do you have any other orchids besides phrags?


----------



## NYEric (Aug 14, 2007)

Yes I also grow Pleurothallids, Paphs, Tolumnia, and some jewel orchids.


----------



## Roy (Aug 15, 2007)

I know your game Eric, The record in the Guiness Book of Records for the most besseae type Phrags in a NYC apartment. :rollhappy:


----------



## NYEric (Aug 15, 2007)

Yep, you got me. Anyone want to contribute to the attempt? Red besseaes sought!


----------



## Grandma M (Aug 15, 2007)

Your lists were driving me crazy. I finely broke down, saved it, and then put it in alphabetical order. I couldn't follow your list as it was written.

Do you understand why my kids say, "Mom is sooooo organized"?


----------



## NYEric (Aug 15, 2007)

Is that part of the plan; Step 1. Organize my plant list, Step 2. Get put in Will, Step 3. Eliminate! :ninja:


----------



## NYEric (Oct 6, 2007)

Normally I don't post plants until I receive them but since I'm so busy lately and don't know when I'll get a chance to post....

Phrag Species:
besseae *(10)*
besseae flav. (4)
besseae (salmon)_*(2)*_
dalessandroi
fischeri
pearcei (2) 
schlimii
boissierianum

Phrag Hybrids:
Cape Sunset
Prissy 
Hanne Popow (4)
Hanne Popow (flavum)
Frosted Velvet
Elizabeth Castle (2)
Will Chantry
Will Chantry (flav)
Jason Fischer (5)
Grouville(2)
Havre des Pas
Robert Palm (flav.)
Don Wimber
Holy Smoke
Waunakee Sunset (3)
Tara
Petit Port
Rachel Kirk
Elizabeth Castle (2)
Sunset Glow (2)
Andean Fire (flav.)
Rosy Charm
Aurora
Robert C. Silich
Sherman's March
Scarlett O'Hara
Acker's Superstar
Autumn Fire
Barbara LeAnn (2)
Barbara LeAnn (w/ dalessandroi)
Hot Shot
St. Ouen (2)
St. Ouen (flav.) (3)
La Hougette
Beverly Fischer
Asuko Fischer
Ryoko Urabe
Lynn Evans Gouldner
Kelly Nash
Sara Beth
Twilight (2)
Acker's Flare
Haley Decker (2)
Fritz Schomburg
Yakima River [flav] 
Sarah Eadie
Fast Forward
Satisfaction
Silver Rose [white]
Silver Rose [cream]
Cardinale
Acker's Ice 
Summer Sun (2)
Evening Blaze 
Beauport
Chuck Acker
Ashley Wilkes
Elizabeth March
Suzanne Decker
Fox Valley Fireball
Ralph Gouldner
Mem. Dick Clemens [flavum]
Pink Panther
Grande
Rosy Charm x Twilight (2)=Evening Charm
Olaf Gruss [flavum] (2)
Soft Spot (2)
Sunspot
Icho Tower [flavum]
Inca Rose (prov.) = Pink Panther x besseae
Robin Redbreast [flavum]
Rosalie Dixler
*St. Rich [white]
Ice Princess [white] (2)
Ice Princess [Yellow]
St. Eligius*

Un-named Phrag Hybrids:
fischeri x richteri
Hanne Popow x Sedenii
Mem. Dick Clemens x Sunset Glow
Saint's Apprentice x Barbara LeAnn
Mem. Dick Clemens x Waunakee Sunset 
Twilight x besseae
Saint's Apprentice x Hanne Popow
Mem. Dick Clemens x Jersey
Twilight x fischeri (2)
Demetria x Barbara LeAnn
Sunset Glow x besseae
Sunset Glow x St. Ouen
Sunset Glow x Sedenii
Hanne Popow (flav) x Lutz Rollke
Mem. Dick Clemens x Acker's Superstar
Acker's Superstar x besseae
Twilight x Barbara LeAnn
Twilight x Hanne Popow
Magdalene Rose x Waunakee Sunset
Inca Fire x besseae
Inca Fire x Sunset Glow
Magdelene Rose x besseae
Mem. Dick Clemens x Waunakee Sunset
Lynn Evans Gouldner X besseae flav.
besseae x Taras
Magdelene Rose x Mem. Dick Clemens 
Twilight x Beauport
Barbara LeAnn x Silver Eagle
Saint's Apprentice x Hanne Dale
Hanne Popow x Lynn Evans Gouldner
Rosy Charm x schlimii
Coffee Break x St.Ouen (flav)
Lutz Rollke (flav) x czwerzikianum
Hanne Dale x Lynn Evans Gouldner [flask]


----------



## goldenrose (Oct 6, 2007)

oke: You need just a few more phrags Eric!
Do you realize you're gonna drive Grandma M nuts? oke: She will have you alphabetitized in no time!
:evil: or was that you're strategy?


----------



## NYEric (Oct 7, 2007)

I wouldn't mind if she posted an alphabetized list here.


----------



## Grandma M (Oct 7, 2007)

*Here You Are Eric*

Normally I don't post plants until I receive them but since I'm so busy lately and don't know when I'll get a chance to post....

ALPHABETICAL LIST
Phrag Species:

besseae flav. (4)
besseae (salmon)(2)
besseae (10)
boissierianum
dalessandroi
fischeri
pearcei (2) 
schlimii


Phrag Hybrids:

Acker's Flare
Acker's Ice 
Acker's Superstar
Andean Fire (flav.)
Ashley Wilkes
Asuko Fischer
Aurora
Autumn Fire
Barbara LeAnn (2)
Barbara LeAnn (w/ dalessandroi)
Beauport 
Beverly Fischer
Cape Sunset
Cardinale
Chuck Acker
Don Wimber
Elizabeth March
Elizabeth Castle (2)
Elizabeth Castle (2)
Evening Blaze 
Fast Forward
Fox Valley Fireball
Fritz Schomburg
Frosted Velvet
Grande
Grouville(2)
Haley Decker (2)
Hanne Popow (4)
Hanne Popow (flavum)
Havre des Pas
Holy Smoke
Hot Shot
Ice Princess [Yellow]
Ice Princess [white] (2)
Icho Tower [flavum]
Inca Rose (prov.) = Pink Panther x besseae
Jason Fischer (5)
Kelly Nash
La Hougette
Lynn Evans Gouldner
Mem. Dick Clemens [flavum]
Olaf Gruss [flavum] (2)
Petit Port
Pink Panther
Prissy 
Rachel Kirk
Ralph Gouldner
Robert Palm (flav.)
Robert C. Silich
Robin Redbreast [flavum]
Rosalie Dixler
Rosy Charm x Twilight (2)=Evening Charm
Rosy Charm
Ryoko Urabe
Sara Beth
Sarah Eadie
Satisfaction
Scarlett O'Hara
Sherman's March
Silver Rose [cream]
Silver Rose [white]
Soft Spot (2)
St. Ouen (2)
St. Rich [white]
St. Eligius
St. Ouen (flav.) (3)
Summer Sun (2)
Sunset Glow (2)
Sunspot
Suzanne Decker
Tara
Twilight (2)
Waunakee Sunset (3)
Will Chantry
Will Chantry (flav)
Yakima River [flav] 

Un-named Phrag Hybrids: 

Acker's Superstar x besseae
Barbara LeAnn x Silver Eagle
besseae x Taras
 Coffee Break x St.Ouen (flav)
Demetria x Barbara LeAnn
fischeri x richteri
Hanne Popow (flav) x Lutz Rollke
Hanne Popow x Sedenii
Hanne Dale x Lynn Evans Gouldner [flask]
Hanne Popow x Lynn Evans Gouldner
Inca Fire x besseae
Inca Fire x Sunset Glow
Lutz Rollke (flav) x czwerzikianum
Lynn Evans Gouldner X besseae flav.
Magdalene Rose x Waunakee Sunset
Magdelene Rose x besseae
Magdelene Rose x Mem. Dick Clemens 
Mem. Dick Clemens x Jersey
Mem. Dick Clemens x Acker's Superstar
Mem. Dick Clemens x Waunakee Sunset
Mem. Dick Clemens x Waunakee Sunset 
Mem. Dick Clemens x Sunset Glow
Rosy Charm x schlimii
Saint's Apprentice x Hanne Dale
Saint's Apprentice x Barbara LeAnn
Saint's Apprentice x Hanne Popow
Sunset Glow x besseae
Sunset Glow x Sedenii
Sunset Glow x St. Ouen
Twilight x Beauport
Twilight x Hanne Popow
Twilight x Barbara LeAnn
Twilight x besseae
Twilight x fischeri (2)


----------



## Grandma M (Oct 7, 2007)

Eric

Ask any you shall receive.

No more said than done. Your list would drive me nuts, as Rose said. I just saved it, ran SORT, and here it is.

Organized Grandma.


----------



## goldenrose (Oct 7, 2007)

:clap: Yeah Marilynn! :clap:


----------



## NYEric (Oct 8, 2007)

Wow! Thanx. Oops, I see I have the Elizabeth Castles listed twice. Thanx again, Eric.


----------



## NYEric (Dec 4, 2007)

Got a couple more: 
ALPHABETICAL LIST
Phrag Species:

besseae flav. (4)
besseae (salmon)(2)
besseae (10)
boissierianum
dalessandroi
fischeri
pearcei (2) 
schlimii


Phrag Hybrids:

Acker's Flare
Acker's Ice 
Acker's Superstar
Andean Fire (flav.)
Ashley Wilkes
Asuko Fischer
Aurora
Autumn Fire
Barbara LeAnn (2)
Barbara LeAnn (w/ dalessandroi)
Beauport 
Beverly Fischer
Cape Sunset
Cardinale
Chuck Acker
Don Wimber
Elizabeth March
Elizabeth Castle (2)
Elizabeth Castle (2)
Evening Blaze
Evening Charm (2) 
Fast Forward
Fox Valley Fireball
Fritz Schomburg
Frosted Velvet
_*Glass Slipper*_
Grande
Grouville(2)
Haley Decker (2)
Hanne Popow (4)
Hanne Popow (flavum)
Havre des Pas
Holy Smoke
Hot Shot
Ice Princess [Yellow]
Ice Princess [white] (2)
Icho Tower [flavum]
Inca Rose (prov.) = Pink Panther x besseae
Jason Fischer (5)
Kelly Nash
La Hougette
Lynn Evans Gouldner
Mem. Dick Clemens [flavum]
Olaf Gruss [flavum] (2)
Petit Port
Pink Panther
Prissy 
Rachel Kirk
Ralph Gouldner
Robert Palm (flav.)
Robert C. Silich
Robin Redbreast [flavum]
Rosalie Dixler
Rosy Charm
Ryoko Urabe
Sara Beth
Sarah Eadie
Satisfaction
Scarlett O'Hara
Sherman's March
Silver Rose [cream]
Silver Rose [white]
Soft Spot (2)
St. Ouen (2)
St. Rich [white]
St. Eligius
St. Ouen (flav.) *(2)* Lost a 3N one
Summer Sun (2)
Sunset Glow (2)
Sunspot
Suzanne Decker
Tara
Twilight (2)
Waunakee Sunset (3)
Will Chantry
Will Chantry (flav)
Yakima River [flav] 

Un-named Phrag Hybrids: 

Acker's Superstar x besseae
Barbara LeAnn x Silver Eagle
besseae x Taras
Coffee Break x St.Ouen (flav)
Demetria x Barbara LeAnn
fischeri x richteri
Hanne Popow (flav) x Lutz Rollke
Hanne Popow x Sedenii
Hanne Dale x Lynn Evans Gouldner [flask]
Hanne Popow x Lynn Evans Gouldner
Inca Fire x besseae
Inca Fire x Sunset Glow
Lutz Rollke (flav) x czwerzikianum
Lynn Evans Gouldner X besseae flav.
Magdalene Rose x Waunakee Sunset
Magdelene Rose x besseae
Magdelene Rose x Mem. Dick Clemens 
Mem. Dick Clemens x Jersey
Mem. Dick Clemens x Acker's Superstar
Mem. Dick Clemens x Waunakee Sunset
Mem. Dick Clemens x Waunakee Sunset 
Mem. Dick Clemens x Sunset Glow
Rosy Charm x schlimii
Saint's Apprentice x Hanne Dale
Saint's Apprentice x Barbara LeAnn
Saint's Apprentice x Hanne Popow
_*Silver Eagle x Petite Port*_
Sunset Glow x besseae
Sunset Glow x Sedenii
Sunset Glow x St. Ouen
Twilight x Beauport
Twilight x Hanne Popow
Twilight x Barbara LeAnn
Twilight x besseae
Twilight x fischeri (2)


----------



## Grandma M (Dec 4, 2007)

Eric, You make my head swim. You also make me GREEN with envy. What a wonderful collection you have. Are there still besseae crosses you are looking for? You already have many I didn't know were made.
:smitten::smitten:
CONGRADULATIONS


----------



## NYEric (Dec 4, 2007)

Well since you ask, there are 3 that I can't find commercially available:
Phrag Rising Sun = Jason Fischer x Barbara LeAnn-it's probably still hiding at Orchids Ltd. 
Phrag Rocheport = Grouville x Hanne Popow
Phrag [Walter Schomberg x fischeri] 
The rest on my want list [including kovachii hybrids] I will beg or get when I can afford!


----------



## Grandma M (Dec 5, 2007)

I would love to find another Walter Schomberg. I bought one, stopped for lunch on the way home, and cooked my plant in the sun. It survived..sort of, and then died a year later.


----------



## NYEric (Dec 5, 2007)

! You either had a loooooooong lunch or kept the car closed up too tight. For some reason Walter Schomburg wasn't a popular cross but the parents [Eric Young x Andean Fire] should produce multiple red flowers w/ long petals that some find appealing.


----------



## NYEric (Jan 25, 2008)

BUMP
ALPHABETICAL LIST
Phrag Species:

besseae flav. _*(6)*_
besseae (salmon)(2)
besseae *(12)*
boissierianum
dalessandroi
fischeri
_*kovachii*_
pearcei (2) 
schlimii


Phrag Hybrids:

Acker's Flare
Acker's Ice 
Acker's Superstar
_*Alfredo Manrique (Pk x Walter Schomburg)
Allison Strohm (Pk x Living Fire)*_
Andean Fire (flav.)
Ashley Wilkes
Asuko Fischer
Aurora
Autumn Fire
Barbara LeAnn (2)
Barbara LeAnn (w/ dalessandroi)
Beauport	
Beverly Fischer
Cape Sunset
Cardinale
Chuck Acker
Don Wimber
Elizabeth March
Elizabeth Castle (2)
_*Eumelia Arias (Pk x schlimii)*_
Evening Blaze
Evening Charm (2) 
Fast Forward
Fox Valley Fireball
Fritz Schomburg
Frosted Velvet
Glass Slipper
Grande
Grouville(2)
_*Grouville (flavum)*_
Haley Decker (2)
Hanne Popow (4)
Hanne Popow (flavum)
Havre des Pas
Holy Smoke
Hot Shot
Ice Princess [Yellow]
Ice Princess [white] (2)
Icho Tower [flavum]
Inca Rose (prov.) = Pink Panther x besseae
Jason Fischer (5)
Kelly Nash
La Hougette
Lynn Evans Gouldner
Mem. Dick Clemens [flavum]
Olaf Gruss [flavum] (2)
_*Peruflora's Angel (Pk x richteri)
Peruflora's Saltimbuco (Pk x czerwiakowianum)*_
Petit Port
Pink Panther
Prissy 
Rachel Kirk
Ralph Gouldner
Robert Palm (flav.)
Robert C. Silich
Robin Redbreast [flavum]
Rosalie Dixler
Rosy Charm
Ryoko Urabe
Sara Beth
Sarah Eadie
Satisfaction
Scarlett O'Hara
Sherman's March
Silver Rose [cream]
Silver Rose [white]
Soft Spot (2) 
St. Ouen (2)
St. Rich [white]
St. Eligius
St. Ouen (flav.) (2)
Summer Sun (2)
Sunset Glow (2)
Sunspot
Suzanne Decker
Tara
Twilight (2)
Waunakee Sunset (3)
Will Chantry
Will Chantry (flav)
Yakima River [flav] 

Un-named Phrag Hybrids: 

Acker's Superstar x besseae
Barbara LeAnn x Silver Eagle
besseae x Taras
Coffee Break x St.Ouen (flav)
Demetria x Barbara LeAnn
fischeri x richteri
Hanne Popow (flav) x Lutz Rollke
Hanne Popow x Sedenii
Hanne Dale x Lynn Evans Gouldner [flask]
Hanne Popow x Lynn Evans Gouldner
Inca Fire x besseae
Inca Fire x Sunset Glow
_*kovachii x boissierianum
kovachii x longifolium flask*_
Lutz Rollke (flav) x czwerzikianum
Lynn Evans Gouldner X besseae flav.
Magdalene Rose x Waunakee Sunset
Magdelene Rose x besseae
Magdelene Rose x Mem. Dick Clemens 
Mem. Dick Clemens x Jersey
Mem. Dick Clemens x Acker's Superstar
Mem. Dick Clemens x Waunakee Sunset
Mem. Dick Clemens x Waunakee Sunset 
Mem. Dick Clemens x Sunset Glow
Rosy Charm x schlimii
Saint's Apprentice x Hanne Dale
Saint's Apprentice x Barbara LeAnn
Saint's Apprentice x Hanne Popow
Silver Eagle x Petite Port
Sunset Glow x besseae
Sunset Glow x Sedenii
Sunset Glow x St. Ouen
Twilight x Beauport
Twilight x Hanne Popow
Twilight x Barbara LeAnn
Twilight x besseae
Twilight x fischeri (2)


----------



## CodPaph (Jan 25, 2008)

very nice collections


----------



## JeanLux (Jan 26, 2008)

Eric, you acquired all available kovachii like plants?! Could you give some details about pricing, size .. how far from blooming size!? Jean


----------



## NYEric (Jan 26, 2008)

Glen gave me paperwork for Pk x Sunset Glow so I must check to see if I missed that one. There are also 2 hybrids that nobody had, Pk x Eric Young and Pk x Hanne Popow. Glen told me the seeds didn't produce enough to let the latter go yet. The plants are of different size; Pk x longifolium [12" LS] the largest and seemingly the fastest growing. They're a year to 2 from blooming. The price for the Pk hybrids run $75-$90 for the smaller sizes. Glen had bigger ones for more but I wanted quantity not size. :evil:


----------



## cnycharles (Jan 26, 2008)

NYEric said:


> Well since you ask, there are 3 that I can't find commercially available:
> Phrag Rising Sun = Jason Fischer x Barbara LeAnn-it's probably still hiding at Orchids Ltd.
> Phrag Rocheport = Grouville x Hanne Popow
> Phrag [Walter Schomberg x fischeri]
> The rest on my want list [including kovachii hybrids] I will beg or get when I can afford!



speaking of affordability, how does someone who must spend $$ to live in a nyc apartment afford all of these plants? not to mention the light bill! 

i'm also curious to see a pic of your setup. one of the biggest concerns having a whole bunch of plants that like it wet, not living in a greenhouse and keeping the rug from rotting is catching runoff water. how do you collect it all? I wish I could clean my apartment sometimes like we do at work; high pressure water hose 

one thing I do to help with watering and to get rid of runoff is use a 5-gallon bucket that has an aquarium pump hooked to a long plastic tube. I can water with it, and when the collection tub gets too full I can drop the pump/hose into the tub and pump back into the bucket. need a slop sink, have to use the toilet


----------



## NYEric (Jan 26, 2008)

*Correction*

Fixed 
ALPHABETICAL LIST
Phrag Species:

besseae flav. _*(6)*_
besseae (salmon)(2)
besseae *(12)*
boissierianum
dalessandroi
fischeri
pearcei (2) 
schlimii


Phrag Hybrids:

Acker's Flare
Acker's Ice 
Acker's Superstar
_*Alfredo Manrique (Pk x Walter Schomburg)
Allison Strohm (Pk x Living Fire)*_
Andean Fire (flav.)
Ashley Wilkes
Asuko Fischer
Aurora
Autumn Fire
Barbara LeAnn (2)
Barbara LeAnn (w/ dalessandroi)
Beauport	
Beverly Fischer
Cape Sunset
Cardinale
Chuck Acker
Don Wimber
Elizabeth March
Elizabeth Castle (2)
_*Eumelia Arias (Pk x schlimii)*_
Evening Blaze
Evening Charm (2) 
Fast Forward
Fox Valley Fireball
Fritz Schomburg
Frosted Velvet
Glass Slipper
Grande
Grouville(2)
_*Grouville (flavum)*_
Haley Decker (2)
Hanne Popow (4)
Hanne Popow (flavum)
Havre des Pas
Holy Smoke
Hot Shot
Ice Princess [Yellow]
Ice Princess [white] (2)
Icho Tower [flavum]
Inca Rose (prov.) = Pink Panther x besseae
Jason Fischer (5)
Kelly Nash
La Hougette
Lynn Evans Gouldner
Mem. Dick Clemens [flavum]
Olaf Gruss [flavum] (2)
_*Peruflora's Angel (Pk x richteri)
Peruflora's Saltimbuco (Pk x czerwiakowianum)*_
Petit Port
Pink Panther
Prissy 
Rachel Kirk
Ralph Gouldner
Robert Palm (flav.)
Robert C. Silich
Robin Redbreast [flavum]
Rosalie Dixler
Rosy Charm
Ryoko Urabe
Sara Beth
Sarah Eadie
Satisfaction
Scarlett O'Hara
Sherman's March
Silver Rose [cream]
Silver Rose [white]
Soft Spot (2)
St. Ouen (2)
St. Rich [white]
St. Eligius
St. Ouen (flav.) (2)
Summer Sun (2)
Sunset Glow (2)
Sunspot
Suzanne Decker
Tara
Twilight (2)
Waunakee Sunset (3)
Will Chantry
Will Chantry (flav)
Yakima River [flav] 

Un-named Phrag Hybrids: 

Acker's Superstar x besseae
Barbara LeAnn x Silver Eagle
besseae x Taras
Coffee Break x St.Ouen (flav)
Demetria x Barbara LeAnn
fischeri x richteri
Hanne Popow (flav) x Lutz Rollke
Hanne Popow x Sedenii
Hanne Dale x Lynn Evans Gouldner [flask]
Hanne Popow x Lynn Evans Gouldner
Inca Fire x besseae
Inca Fire x Sunset Glow
_*kovachii x boissierianum
kovachii x longifolium flask
kovachii x Sunset Glow*_
Lutz Rollke (flav) x czwerzikianum
Lynn Evans Gouldner X besseae flav.
Magdalene Rose x Waunakee Sunset
Magdelene Rose x besseae
Magdelene Rose x Mem. Dick Clemens 
Mem. Dick Clemens x Jersey
Mem. Dick Clemens x Acker's Superstar
Mem. Dick Clemens x Waunakee Sunset
Mem. Dick Clemens x Waunakee Sunset 
Mem. Dick Clemens x Sunset Glow
Rosy Charm x schlimii
Saint's Apprentice x Hanne Dale
Saint's Apprentice x Barbara LeAnn
Saint's Apprentice x Hanne Popow
Silver Eagle x Petite Port
Sunset Glow x besseae
Sunset Glow x Sedenii
Sunset Glow x St. Ouen
Twilight x Beauport
Twilight x Hanne Popow
Twilight x Barbara LeAnn
Twilight x besseae
Twilight x fischeri (2)

I guess I still don't have a straight Pk, I checked and it was x Sunset Glow 
Charles there are pictures of the set-up in the Growing area megathread or I think in my Paph collection thread. I don't pay for electricity and have Southern exposure so light's no problem. I grow in trays of fertilized R.O. water w/ Fluval 1's circulating the water.


----------



## Rob Zuiderwijk (Jan 27, 2008)

That is one impressive specimen list Eric.
I hope your new plants will do well.

All the best,

Rob


----------



## NYEric (Jan 27, 2008)

Smitty, er I mean Rob, your work has been an inspration for me and is much appreciated.


----------



## Hien (Jan 28, 2008)

didn't you go to the show?
I did not see any hangee & helen on the list. Don't tell me you let them slip by the fingers because they don't have the besseae red color.:rollhappy:


----------



## NYEric (Jan 28, 2008)

Hien said:


> didn't you go to the show?
> I did not see any hangee & helen on the list. Don't tell me you let them slip by the fingers because they don't have the besseae red color.:rollhappy:



Well Ms. Smartie, those would be on the Paph list; and anyway as I noted on another thread, when I got to the one vendor selling the hangee seedlings he was in the process of selling them all to one person.


----------



## Hien (Jan 28, 2008)

NYEric said:


> Well Ms. Smartie, those would be on the Paph list; and anyway as I noted on another thread, when I got to the one vendor selling the hangee seedlings he was in the process of selling them all to one person.


 One person huh? Is the buyer an US vendor who wants to corner the market?:sob: I hope you are not too late.
Oh, Eric, first thing to do at the shows is going directly from the door to the paph selling tables . Not only that, skip all the US vendors, and hit the foreigners first, after you round up all the cattles from the foreigners, you can leisurely visit the US vendors (they only have Cites papers , but no plants, just kidding):evil:


----------



## NYEric (Jan 28, 2008)

That's pretty funny. I was w/ a few ST'ers and they had been at the show earlier and missed the one vendor. After the great purge they had hangee flasks but that's too big a headache...


----------



## bench72 (Feb 5, 2008)

Holey guacamole Batman, there are enough Phrags there to keep Martha Stewart repotting for a year!


----------



## NYEric (Feb 5, 2008)

She's coming by for Xmas!


----------



## swamprad (Feb 6, 2008)

That is a very impressive list, Eric. Very interesting to have a pump circulating the water around the plants, I like that idea. I also love the concept of growing in water. I only have one phrag at this point (Sorcerer's Apprentice x Andean Fire), but I'm going to get a bunch of them -- you are quite an inspiration!


----------



## NYEric (Feb 6, 2008)

Er, thanx. Each tray of plants has it's own pump, so there's always a trickling sound in my livingroom.  Just remember some types, w/ caudatum for instance, don't like to be as wet.


----------



## Berrak (Feb 6, 2008)

Great lists you have Eric

Are there any pictures of your collection anywhere here?


----------



## NYEric (Feb 6, 2008)

There's an old photo in the growing area megathread. But the collections have grown.


----------



## Berrak (Feb 6, 2008)

Eric - I guessed it should look something like that when I saw New York Appartment and your lists.

Do you have any floor space left


----------



## NYEric (Feb 25, 2008)

Whoo hoo won a plant on eBay and got my order into Chuck Acker! 
ALPHABETICAL LIST
Phrag Species:

besseae flav. (6)
besseae (salmon)(2)
besseae *(11)* Lost one! :sob: 
boissierianum
dalessandroi
fischeri
pearcei (2) 
schlimii


Phrag Hybrids:

Acker's Flare
Acker's Ice 
Acker's Superstar
Alfredo Manrique (Pk x Walter Schomburg)
Allison Strohm (Pk x Living Fire)
Andean Fire (flav.)
Ashley Wilkes
Asuko Fischer
Aurora
Autumn Fire
Barbara LeAnn (2)
Barbara LeAnn (w/ dalessandroi)
Beauport	
Beverly Fischer
Cape Sunset
Cardinale
Chuck Acker
Don Wimber
Elizabeth March
Elizabeth Castle (2)
Eumelia Arias (Pk x schlimii)
Evening Blaze
Evening Charm (2) 
Fast Forward
Fox Valley Fireball
Fritz Schomburg
Frosted Velvet
Glass Slipper
Grande
Grouville(2)
Grouville (flavum)
Haley Decker (2)
*Hanne Popow (3)* Lost a 3N one  
Hanne Popow (flavum)
Havre des Pas
Holy Smoke
Hot Shot
Ice Princess [Yellow]
Ice Princess [white] (2)
Icho Tower [flavum]
Inca Rose (prov.) = Pink Panther x besseae
Jason Fischer (5)
Kelly Nash
La Hougette
Lynn Evans Gouldner
Mem. Dick Clemens [flavum]
Olaf Gruss [flavum] (2)
Peruflora's Angel (Pk x richteri)
_*Peruflora's Cirila Alca (Pk x dalessandroi)*_
Peruflora's Saltimbuco (Pk x czerwiakowianum)
Petit Port
Pink Panther
Prissy 
Rachel Kirk
Ralph Gouldner
Robert Palm (flav.)
Robert C. Silich
Robin Redbreast [flavum]
Rosalie Dixler
Rosy Charm
Ryoko Urabe
Sara Beth
Sarah Eadie
Satisfaction
Scarlett O'Hara
Sherman's March
Silver Rose [cream]
Silver Rose [white]
Soft Spot (2)
St. Ouen (2)
St. Rich [white]
St. Eligius
St. Ouen (flav.) (2)
Summer Sun (2)
Sunset Glow (2)
Sunspot
Suzanne Decker
Tara
Twilight (2)
Waunakee Sunset (3)
Will Chantry
Will Chantry (flav)
Yakima River [flav] 

Un-named Phrag Hybrids: 

Acker's Superstar x besseae
Barbara LeAnn x Silver Eagle
besseae x Taras
Coffee Break x St.Ouen (flav)
Demetria x Barbara LeAnn
fischeri x richteri
Hanne Popow (flav) x Lutz Rollke
Hanne Popow x Sedenii
Hanne Dale x Lynn Evans Gouldner [flask]
Hanne Popow x Lynn Evans Gouldner
Inca Fire x besseae
Inca Fire x Sunset Glow
kovachii x boissierianum
kovachii x longifolium flask
kovachii x Sunset Glow
_*kovachii x wallisii (2)*_
Lutz Rollke (flav) x czwerzikianum
Lynn Evans Gouldner X besseae flav.
Magdalene Rose x Waunakee Sunset
Magdelene Rose x besseae
Magdelene Rose x Mem. Dick Clemens 
Mem. Dick Clemens x Jersey
Mem. Dick Clemens x Acker's Superstar
Mem. Dick Clemens x Waunakee Sunset
Mem. Dick Clemens x Waunakee Sunset 
Mem. Dick Clemens x Sunset Glow
Rosy Charm x schlimii
Saint's Apprentice x Hanne Dale
Saint's Apprentice x Barbara LeAnn
Saint's Apprentice x Hanne Popow
Silver Eagle x Petite Port
Sunset Glow x besseae
Sunset Glow x Sedenii
Sunset Glow x St. Ouen
Twilight x Beauport
Twilight x Hanne Popow
Twilight x Barbara LeAnn
Twilight x besseae
Twilight x fischeri (2)


----------



## cwt (Feb 26, 2008)

I am impressed. When are you starting to breed. Will be interested in flasks.


----------



## NYEric (Feb 26, 2008)

I haven't tried it yet. I'm trying to get to the point where I don't kill any and they bloom well and often. Unfortunately, I visited H.P. Norton's greenhouse and I have the idea that Phrag hybrids can be constantly in bloom stuck in my head!


----------



## cwt (Feb 26, 2008)

Got a couple of caudatums, schlimii and sedenii, and the do flower occasionally.In September Paul Phillips visited us and he brought me a table full of Olaf Gruss (bessiae x Pearcii). They are growing nice, but I need some flowers on them!! Grow them cool, rather shady and wet. Any suggestions?


----------



## NYEric (Feb 26, 2008)

I think shady isn't the best. H.P.'s was warm and not dark. He said the way I grow them, in circulating water, is the way to go. Also, I like what the Orchids Ltd fertilizer produces!


----------



## cwt (Feb 26, 2008)

Thanks. Will move them tomorrow. Will keep you posted.


----------



## NYEric (Mar 16, 2008)

*Updated list.*

I just got back from South Carolina [sans fights w/ TSA] and brought some plants from Orchidview. BTW, Mr. Norton has a Phrag Prissy that looks like a red [like a dark Mem. Dick Clemens] besseae but I don't think I got a photo!  I'll post fotos tomorrow.

ALPHABETICAL LIST
Phrag Species:

besseae flav. *(7)*
besseae (salmon)(2)
besseae *(12)* 
boissierianum
dalessandroi
fischeri
pearcei (2) 
schlimii


Phrag Hybrids:

Acker's Flare
Acker's Ice 
*Acker's Passion*
Acker's Superstar
Alfredo Manrique (Pk x Walter Schomburg)
Allison Strohm (Pk x Living Fire)
Andean Fire (flav.)
Ashley Wilkes
Asuko Fischer
Aurora
Autumn Fire
Barbara LeAnn (2)
*Lost my Barbara LeAnn w/ dalessandroi*:sob:
Beauport	
Beverly Fischer
Cape Sunset
Cardinale
Chuck Acker
Don Wimber
Elizabeth March
Elizabeth Castle (2)
Eumelia Arias (Pk x schlimii)
Evening Blaze
Evening Charm (2) 
Fast Forward
Fox Valley Fireball
Fritz Schomburg _*(2)*_
Frosted Velvet
Glass Slipper
Grande
Grouville(2)
Grouville (flavum)
Haley Decker (2)
Hanne Popow (3) 
Hanne Popow (flavum)

Havre des Pas
Holy Smoke
Hot Shot
Ice Princess [Yellow]
Ice Princess [white] (2)
Icho Tower [flavum]
Inca Rose (prov.) = Pink Panther x besseae
Jason Fischer (5)
Kelly Nash
La Hougette
Lynn Evans Gouldner
_*Mem. Dick Clemens *_
Mem. Dick Clemens [flavum]
Olaf Gruss [flavum] (2)
Peruflora's Angel (Pk x richteri)
Peruflora's Cirila Alca (Pk x dalessandroi)
Peruflora's Saltimbuco (Pk x czerwiakowianum)
Petit Port
Pink Panther
Prissy *(2)*
Rachel Kirk
Ralph Gouldner
Robert Palm (flav.)
Robert C. Silich
Robin Redbreast [flavum]
Rosalie Dixler
Rosy Charm
Ryoko Urabe
Sara Beth
Sarah Eadie
Satisfaction
Scarlett O'Hara
Sherman's March
Silver Rose [cream]
Silver Rose [white]
Soft Spot (2)
St. Ouen (2)
St. Rich [white]
St. Eligius
St. Ouen (flav.) (2)
Summer Sun (2)
Sunset Glow (2)
Sunspot
Suzanne Decker
Tara
Twilight (2)
Waunakee Sunset (3)
Will Chantry
Will Chantry (flav)
Yakima River [flav] 

Un-named Phrag Hybrids: 

Acker's Superstar x besseae
Barbara LeAnn x Silver Eagle
_*Becquet Vincent x besseae [flav]*_
besseae x Taras
Coffee Break x St.Ouen (flav)
Demetria x Barbara LeAnn
fischeri x richteri
Hanne Popow (flav) x Lutz Rollke
Hanne Popow x Sedenii
Hanne Dale x Lynn Evans Gouldner [flask]
Hanne Popow x Lynn Evans Gouldner
Inca Fire x besseae
Inca Fire x Sunset Glow
kovachii x boissierianum
kovachii x longifolium flask
kovachii x Sunset Glow
kovachii x wallisii (2)
Lutz Rollke (flav) x czwerzikianum
Lynn Evans Gouldner X besseae flav.
Magdalene Rose x Waunakee Sunset
Magdelene Rose x besseae
Magdelene Rose x Mem. Dick Clemens 
Mem. Dick Clemens x Jersey
Mem. Dick Clemens x Acker's Superstar
Mem. Dick Clemens x Waunakee Sunset 
Mem. Dick Clemens x Sunset Glow
_*Rachel Kirk x St. Ouen*_
Rosy Charm x schlimii
Saint's Apprentice x Hanne Dale
Saint's Apprentice x Barbara LeAnn
Saint's Apprentice x Hanne Popow
Silver Eagle x Petite Port
Sunset Glow x besseae
Sunset Glow x Sedenii
Sunset Glow x St. Ouen
Twilight x Beauport
Twilight x Hanne Popow
Twilight x Barbara LeAnn
Twilight x besseae
Twilight x fischeri (2)


----------



## practicallyostensible (Mar 17, 2008)

Oh good Lord Eric, you know, I don't even know you and I can't see or read or think about a besseae without you popping into my head. oke:


----------



## rdlsreno (Mar 17, 2008)

Were will you put all of this in your apartment!oke:


Ramon


----------



## NYEric (Mar 17, 2008)

I started puttiing trays [under lights] on the rack shelving units in the living room!  My system admin. wont let me post to photobucket so I'm having a hard time posting the fotos! Maybe I can email them.


----------



## smartie2000 (Mar 17, 2008)

wow impressive colletion eric!
hey are you still getting Canadian hybrids?


----------



## shakkai (Mar 17, 2008)

Great collection, Eric! I really like growing Phrags (probably because the 'keep wet' was programmed into me with the Pleuros I started out with). If I had more space, I'd definitely have more! Space or not, there are definitely more to come home with me.


----------



## Grandma M (Mar 18, 2008)

Ohhhhhhh Eric, you make me turn green and I'm not even Irish. I must stop looking at your phrag updates. I LOVE phrags and they seem to like my growing conditions. 

My yellow China Dragon is just starting to open. Two more buds, which I can see, will extend the beauty for a longer period. Last time I only had one bud.


----------



## NYEric (Mar 18, 2008)

Glad to have a fan!  I hope to see photos of your phrags!


----------



## NYEric (Mar 18, 2008)

smartie2000 said:


> wow impressive colletion eric!
> hey are you still getting Canadian hybrids?



I'm waiting to hear from Kimberly and now that J.P. Faust seems to have joined maybe I can get some of his crosses.


----------



## Roy (Mar 18, 2008)

Eric, you finally got the apartment next door eh!!!


----------



## NYEric (Mar 18, 2008)

No, actually I am a single living in a 2 bedroom, lots o' space but some of the seedlings are really starting to move so...


----------



## NYEric (May 19, 2008)

I went to the Woodstream open house Sunday. They had a lot more mail orders than usual; I'd like to think this forum had something to do with that. After crawling under the benches, Ramon-style, I found a few things not on their website. I got a few plants. 
ALPHABETICAL LIST
Phrag Species:

besseae flav. (7)
besseae (salmon)(2)
besseae (12) 
boissierianum
dalessandroi
fischeri *(2)*
pearcei (2) 
schlimii


Phrag Hybrids:

Acker's Flare
Acker's Ice 
Acker's Passion
Acker's Superstar
Alfredo Manrique 
Allison Strohm 
Andean Fire (flav.)
Ashley Wilkes
Asuko Fischer
Aurora
Autumn Fire
Barbara LeAnn (2)
Barbara LeAnn w/ dalessandroi
Beauport	
Beverly Fischer 
Cape May County (flav)_*(2)*_
Cape Sunset
Cardinale
Chuck Acker
Don Wimber
Elizabeth March
Elizabeth Castle (2)
Eumelia Arias 
Evening Blaze
Evening Charm (2) 
Fast Forward
Fox Valley Fireball
Fritz Schomburg (2)
Frosted Velvet
Glass Slipper
Grande
Grouville(2)
Grouville (flavum)
Haley Decker (2)
Hanne Popow (3) 
Hanne Popow (flavum)

Havre des Pas
Holy Smoke
Hot Shot
Ice Princess [Yellow]
Ice Princess [white] (2)
Icho Tower [flavum]
_*Imagine*_
Inca Rose 
Jason Fischer (5)
Kelly Nash
La Hougette
Lynn Evans Gouldner
Mem. Dick Clemens 
Mem. Dick Clemens [flavum]
Olaf Gruss [flavum] (2)
Peruflora's Angel (Pk x richteri)
Peruflora's Cirila Alca (Pk x dalessandroi)
Peruflora's Saltimbuco (Pk x czerwiakowianum)
Petit Port
Pink Panther
Prissy (2)
_*Prissy (flavum)*_
_*Purple Wave*_
Rachel Kirk
Ralph Gouldner
Robert Palm (flav.)
Robert C. Silich
Robin Redbreast [flavum]
Rosalie Dixler
Rosy Charm
_*Ruby Slippers (flavum)*_
Ryoko Urabe
Sara Beth
Sarah Eadie _*(3)*_
Satisfaction
Scarlett O'Hara
Sherman's March
_*Silver Eagle*_
Silver Rose [cream]
Silver Rose [white]
Soft Spot (2)
St. Ouen (2)
St. Rich [white]
St. Eligius
St. Ouen (flav.) (2)
Summer Sun (2)
Sunset Glow (2)
Sunspot
Suzanne Decker
Tara
_*Tickled Pink*_
Twilight (2)
Waunakee Sunset (3)
*Westmount*
Will Chantry
I thought it was my dalessandroi Barbara LeAnn but I lost my Will Chantry (flav) instead. 
Yakima River [flav] *(2)*

Un-named Phrag Hybrids: 

Acker's Superstar x besseae
Barbara LeAnn x Silver Eagle
Becquet Vincent x besseae [flav]
besseae x Taras
Coffee Break x St.Ouen (flav)
Demetria x Barbara LeAnn
fischeri x richteri
Hanne Popow (flav) x Lutz Rollke
Hanne Popow x Sedenii
Hanne Dale x Lynn Evans Gouldner [flask]
Hanne Popow x Lynn Evans Gouldner
Inca Fire x besseae
Inca Fire x Sunset Glow
kovachii x boissierianum
kovachii x longifolium flask
kovachii x Sunset Glow
kovachii x wallisii (2)
*Lutz Rollke (flav) x Cleola*
Lutz Rollke (flav) x czwerzikianum
Magdalene Rose x Waunakee Sunset
Magdelene Rose x besseae
Magdelene Rose x Mem. Dick Clemens 
Mem. Dick Clemens x Jersey
Mem. Dick Clemens x Acker's Superstar
Mem. Dick Clemens x Waunakee Sunset 
Mem. Dick Clemens x Sunset Glow
_*pearcei x Petit Port*_
_*Petit Port x Hanne Popow*_
Rachel Kirk x St. Ouen
Rosy Charm x schlimii
_*Saint's Apprentice x besseae (flav)*_
Saint's Apprentice x Hanne Dale
Saint's Apprentice x Barbara LeAnn
Saint's Apprentice x Hanne Popow
Silver Eagle x Petite Port
Sunset Glow x besseae
Sunset Glow x Sedenii
Sunset Glow x St. Ouen
Twilight x Beauport
Twilight x Hanne Popow
Twilight x Barbara LeAnn
Twilight x besseae
Twilight x fischeri (2)

I'll post about my excellent adventure  later.


----------



## NYEric (May 23, 2008)

I got my order from Orchidbabies last night. Thanks Ms. Bailey.  Now if I can just get myself together to get those jewel orchids from Singapore and my disas from Matt Gore... 
ALPHABETICAL LIST
Phrag Species:

besseae flav. (7)
besseae (salmon)(2)
besseae _*(13)*_ 
boissierianum
dalessandroi
fischeri (2) 
pearcei (2) 
schlimii


Phrag Hybrids:

Acker's Flare
Acker's Ice 
Acker's Passion
Acker's Superstar
Alfredo Manrique 
Allison Strohm 
Andean Fire (flav.)
Ashley Wilkes
Asuko Fischer
Aurora
Autumn Fire
Barbara LeAnn (2)
Barbara LeAnn w/ dalessandroi
Beauport	
Beverly Fischer 
Cape May County (flav)(2)
Cape Sunset
Cardinale
Chuck Acker
Don Wimber
Elizabeth March
Elizabeth Castle (2)
Eumelia Arias 
Evening Blaze
Evening Charm (2) 
Fast Forward
Fox Valley Fireball
Fritz Schomburg (2)
Frosted Velvet
Glass Slipper
Grande
Grouville(2)
Grouville (flavum)
Haley Decker (2)
Hanne Popow (3) 
Hanne Popow (flavum)

Havre des Pas
Holy Smoke
Hot Shot
Ice Princess [Yellow]
Ice Princess [white] (2)
Icho Tower [flavum]
Imagine
Inca Rose 
Jason Fischer (5)
Kelly Nash
La Hougette
Lynn Evans Gouldner
Mem. Dick Clemens 
Mem. Dick Clemens [flavum]
Olaf Gruss [flavum] (2)
Peruflora's Angel (Pk x richteri)
Peruflora's Cirila Alca (Pk x dalessandroi)
Peruflora's Saltimbuco (Pk x czerwiakowianum)
Petit Port
Pink Panther
Prissy (2)
Prissy (flavum)
Purple Wave
Rachel Kirk
Ralph Gouldner
Robert Palm (flav.)
Robert C. Silich
Robin Redbreast [flavum]
Rosalie Dixler
Rosy Charm
Ruby Slippers (flavum)
Ryoko Urabe
Sara Beth
Sarah Eadie (3)
Satisfaction
Scarlett O'Hara
Sherman's March
Silver Eagle
Silver Rose [cream]
Silver Rose [white]
Sinking Creek [Saint's Apprentice x besseae] (flav)
Soft Spot (2)
St. Ouen (2)
St. Rich [white]
St. Eligius
St. Ouen (flav.) (2)
Summer Sun (2)
Sunset Glow (2)
Sunspot
Suzanne Decker
Tara
Tickled Pink
Twilight (2)
Waunakee Sunset (3)
Westmount
Will Chantry
I thought it was my dalessandroi Barbara LeAnn but I lost my Will Chantry (flav) instead. 
Yakima River [flav] (2)

Un-named Phrag Hybrids: 

Acker's Superstar x besseae
Barbara LeAnn x Silver Eagle
Becquet Vincent x besseae [flav]
besseae x Taras
Coffee Break x St.Ouen (flav)
Demetria x Barbara LeAnn
fischeri x richteri
Hanne Popow (flav) x Lutz Rollke _*(2)*_
Hanne Popow x Sedenii
Hanne Dale x Lynn Evans Gouldner [flask]
Hanne Popow x Lynn Evans Gouldner
Inca Fire x besseae
Inca Fire x Sunset Glow
kovachii x boissierianum
kovachii x longifolium flask
kovachii x Sunset Glow
kovachii x wallisii (2)
Lutz Rollke (flav) x Cleola
Lutz Rollke (flav) x czwerzikianum
Magdalene Rose x Waunakee Sunset
Magdelene Rose x besseae
Magdelene Rose x Mem. Dick Clemens 
Mem. Dick Clemens x Jersey
Mem. Dick Clemens x Acker's Superstar
Mem. Dick Clemens x Waunakee Sunset 
Mem. Dick Clemens x Sunset Glow
pearcei x Petit Port
Petit Port x Hanne Popow
Rachel Kirk x St. Ouen
Rosy Charm x schlimii
Saint's Apprentice x Hanne Dale
Saint's Apprentice x Barbara LeAnn
Saint's Apprentice x Hanne Popow
Silver Eagle x Petite Port
Sunset Glow x besseae
Sunset Glow x Sedenii
Sunset Glow x St. Ouen
Twilight x Beauport
Twilight x Hanne Popow
Twilight x Barbara LeAnn
Twilight x besseae
Twilight x fischeri (2)

I'm waiting to talk to a lawyer before I post about my latest travel adventure.


----------



## cnycharles (May 23, 2008)

NYEric said:


> Now if I can just get myself together to get those jewel orchids from Singapore and my disas from Matt Gore...



I just got or at least ordered a few disas from the GOC; haven't been confirmed for shipping yet. a pink uniflora and a Kewensis.


----------



## NYEric (May 23, 2008)

I think there's a way to get like a dozen diff tubers for like $100.


----------



## cnycharles (May 23, 2008)

I remember seeing that offer on the disa page before he closed, but don't now. He may have eliminated it? Maybe too many people took him up on it...


----------



## NYEric (May 23, 2008)

I think [hope] they can still do the deal. They were out of yellow ones though..


----------



## cnycharles (May 23, 2008)

i also was hoping they had some of the yellows, tripetaloides and cardinalis, but hey they last plants I bought are all dead, so maybe I should be happy they don't have them! 
I did find out from my previous attempt that a large netpot with the chopped sphagnum, periodic fungicides and systemic insecticide are a very good idea... I tried to grow a few as semi-hydro and though it would work it was very touchy keeping the moisture just right


----------



## NYEric (May 27, 2008)

I drowned my last disa attempts so s/h media might drain enough to let them survive.


----------



## NYEric (Jul 3, 2008)

When I got home from practice at about 12:30 AM my neighbor had 2 packages for me. Although I was supposed to get some culled out kovachii hybrids from someone whose greenhouse is too crowded, it seems they're too busy so I wont wait till I get those to update my list.  [How's that for diplomacy Heather?! :wink:] 
My thanx to Jerry Fischer, H.P. Norton, and Tom Kalina. 

ALPHABETICAL LIST
Phrag Species:

besseae flav. (7)
besseae (salmon)(2)
besseae (13) 
boissierianum
dalessandroi
fischeri (2) 
pearcei (2) 
schlimii


Phrag Hybrids:

Acker's Flare
Acker's Ice 
Acker's Passion
Acker's Superstar
Alfredo Manrique 
Allison Strohm 
Andean Fire (flav.)
Ashley Wilkes
Asuko Fischer
Aurora
Autumn Fire
Barbara LeAnn (2)
Barbara LeAnn w/ dalessandroi
Beauport	
Beverly Fischer 
_*Bright Spot =Twilight x Mem. Dick Clemens*_
Cape May County (flav)(2)
Cape Sunset
Cardinale
Chuck Acker
Don Wimber
Elizabeth March
Elizabeth Castle (2)
Eumelia Arias _*(2)*_
Evening Blaze
Evening Charm (2) 
Fast Forward
Fox Valley Fireball
Fritz Schomburg (2)
Frosted Velvet
Glass Slipper
Grande
Grouville(2)
Grouville (flavum)
Haley Decker (2)
Hanne Popow (3) 
Hanne Popow (flavum)
Havre des Pas (flavum)
Holy Smoke
Hot Shot
Ice Princess [Yellow]
Ice Princess [white] (2)
Icho Tower [flavum]
Imagine
Inca Rose 
Jason Fischer (5)
Kelly Nash
La Hougette
_*La Vingtaine [kovachi x Mem Dick Clemens]*_
Lynn Evans Gouldner
*Maria Glanz (flavum) (2)*
Mem. Dick Clemens 
Mem. Dick Clemens [flavum]
*Mountain Maid (flavum)*
Olaf Gruss [flavum] (2)
Peruflora's Angel 
Peruflora's Cirila Alca 
Peruflora's Saltimbuco 
Petit Port
Pink Panther
Prissy (2)
Prissy (flavum)
Purple Wave
Rachel Kirk
Ralph Gouldner
Robert Palm (flav.)
Robert C. Silich
Robin Redbreast [flavum]
Rosalie Dixler
Rosy Charm
Ruby Slippers (flavum)
Ryoko Urabe
Sara Beth
Sarah Eadie (3)
Satisfaction
Scarlett O'Hara
Sherman's March
Silver Eagle
Silver Rose [cream]
Silver Rose [white]
Sinking Creek (flav)
Soft Spot (2)
St. Ouen (2)
St. Rich [white]
St. Eligius
St. Ouen (flav.) _*(2)*_
Summer Sun (2)
Sunset Glow (2)
Sunspot
Suzanne Decker
Tara
Tickled Pink
Twilight (2)
Waunakee Sunset (3)
Westmount
Will Chantry
*Will Chantry (flav)*
Yakima River [flav] (2)

Un-named Phrag Hybrids: 

Acker's Superstar x besseae
Barbara LeAnn x Silver Eagle
Becquet Vincent x besseae [flav]
besseae x Taras
Coffee Break x St.Ouen (flav)
Demetria x Barbara LeAnn
fischeri x richteri
Hanne Popow (flav) x Lutz Rollke (2)
Hanne Popow x Sedenii
Hanne Dale x Lynn Evans Gouldner [flask]
Hanne Popow x Lynn Evans Gouldner
Inca Fire x besseae
Inca Fire x Sunset Glow
_*Jason Fischer x Living Fire*_
kovachii x boissierianum
kovachii x longifolium _*(5)*_
kovachii x Sunset Glow
kovachii x wallisii (2)
Lutz Rollke (flav) x Cleola
Lutz Rollke (flav) x czwerzikianum
Magdalene Rose x Waunakee Sunset
Magdelene Rose x besseae
Magdelene Rose x Mem. Dick Clemens 
Mem. Dick Clemens x Jersey
Mem. Dick Clemens x Acker's Superstar
Mem. Dick Clemens x Waunakee Sunset 
Mem. Dick Clemens x Sunset Glow
pearcei x Petit Port
Petit Port x Hanne Popow
Rachel Kirk x St. Ouen
Rosy Charm x schlimii
Saint's Apprentice x Hanne Dale
Saint's Apprentice x Barbara LeAnn
Saint's Apprentice x Hanne Popow
Silver Eagle x Petite Port
Sunset Glow x besseae
Sunset Glow x Sedenii
Sunset Glow x St. Ouen
Twilight x Beauport
Twilight x Hanne Popow
Twilight x Barbara LeAnn
Twilight x besseae
Twilight x fischeri (2)


----------



## Scooby5757 (Jul 3, 2008)

Nice pick-ups!


----------



## NYEric (Jul 3, 2008)

Woohoo! The Secret Destroyer finally got back to me. Gonna pick-up some plants tonight!


----------



## NYEric (Jul 4, 2008)

OK. I got some Pk hybrids last night thanks to *'The Secret Destroyer'* so:

ALPHABETICAL LIST
Phrag Species:

besseae flav. (7)
besseae (salmon)(2)
besseae (13) 
boissierianum
dalessandroi
fischeri (2) 
pearcei (2) 
schlimii


Phrag Hybrids:

Acker's Flare
Acker's Ice 
Acker's Passion
Acker's Superstar
Alfredo Manrique 
Allison Strohm 
Andean Fire (flav.)
Ashley Wilkes
Asuko Fischer
Aurora
Autumn Fire
Barbara LeAnn (2)
Barbara LeAnn w/ dalessandroi
Beauport	
Beverly Fischer 
Bright Spot =Twilight x Mem. Dick Clemens
Cape May County (flav)(2) 
Cape Sunset
Cardinale
Chuck Acker
Don Wimber
Elizabeth March
Elizabeth Castle (2)
Eumelia Arias (2)
Evening Blaze
Evening Charm (2) 
Fast Forward
Fox Valley Fireball
Fritz Schomburg (2)
Frosted Velvet
Glass Slipper
Grande
Grouville(2)
Grouville (flavum)
Haley Decker (2)
Hanne Popow (3) 
Hanne Popow (flavum)
Havre des Pas (flavum)
Holy Smoke
Hot Shot
Ice Princess [Yellow]
Ice Princess [white] (2)
Icho Tower [flavum]
Imagine
Inca Rose 
Jason Fischer (5)
Kelly Nash
La Hougette
La Vingtaine [kovachi x Mem Dick Clemens]
Lynn Evans Gouldner
Maria Glanz (flavum) (2)
Mem. Dick Clemens 
Mem. Dick Clemens [flavum]
Mountain Maid (flavum)
Olaf Gruss [flavum] (2)
Peruflora's Angel 
Peruflora's Cirila Alca 
Peruflora's Saltimbuco 
Petit Port
Pink Panther
Prissy (2)
Prissy (flavum)
Purple Wave
Rachel Kirk
Ralph Gouldner
Robert Palm (flav.)
Robert C. Silich
Robin Redbreast [flavum]
Rosalie Dixler
Rosy Charm
Ruby Slippers (flavum)
Ryoko Urabe
Sara Beth
Sarah Eadie (3)
Satisfaction
Scarlett O'Hara
Sherman's March
Silver Eagle
Silver Rose [cream]
Silver Rose [white]
Sinking Creek (flav)
Soft Spot (2)
St. Ouen (2)
St. Rich [white]
St. Eligius
St. Ouen (flav.) (2)
Summer Sun (2)
Sunset Glow (2)
Sunspot
Suzanne Decker
Tara
Tickled Pink
Twilight (2)
Waunakee Sunset (3)
Westmount
Will Chantry
Will Chantry (flav)
Yakima River [flav] (2)

Un-named Phrag Hybrids: 

Acker's Superstar x besseae
Barbara LeAnn x Silver Eagle
Becquet Vincent x besseae [flav]
besseae x Taras
Coffee Break x St.Ouen (flav)
Demetria x Barbara LeAnn
fischeri x richteri
Hanne Popow (flav) x Lutz Rollke (2)
Hanne Popow x Sedenii
Hanne Dale x Lynn Evans Gouldner [flask]
Hanne Popow x Lynn Evans Gouldner
Inca Fire x besseae
Inca Fire x Sunset Glow
Jason Fischer x Living Fire
kovachii x boissierianum
*kovachii x Don Wimber* 
_*kovachii x Eric Young (10) Blooming Size!!!*_
kovachii x longifolium _*(6)*_
kovachii x Sunset Glow
kovachii x wallisii (2)
Lutz Rollke (flav) x Cleola
Lutz Rollke (flav) x czwerzikianum
Magdalene Rose x Waunakee Sunset
Magdelene Rose x besseae
Magdelene Rose x Mem. Dick Clemens 
Mem. Dick Clemens x Jersey
Mem. Dick Clemens x Acker's Superstar
Mem. Dick Clemens x Waunakee Sunset 
Mem. Dick Clemens x Sunset Glow
pearcei x Petit Port
Petit Port x Hanne Popow
Rachel Kirk x St. Ouen
Rosy Charm x schlimii
Saint's Apprentice x Hanne Dale
Saint's Apprentice x Barbara LeAnn
Saint's Apprentice x Hanne Popow
Silver Eagle x Petite Port
Sunset Glow x besseae
Sunset Glow x Sedenii
Sunset Glow x St. Ouen
Twilight x Beauport
Twilight x Hanne Popow
Twilight x Barbara LeAnn
Twilight x besseae
Twilight x fischeri (2)


----------



## paphioboy (Jul 4, 2008)

Eric, how the heck do you fit all those phrags in your apartment..? Plus all the other paphs and pleuros..  Are most of them BS or seedlings? Before you know it, you're gonna have to rent some GH space.... oke:oke:


----------



## NYEric (Jul 4, 2008)

About 60% blooming size and I'm truly running out of space in the main growing area. I may use the shelving units and install lights to relocate the seedlings.


----------



## NYEric (Jul 28, 2008)

Went to the Parkside Orchid Fest last weekend and picked up a few more. 

ALPHABETICAL LIST
Phrag Species:

besseae flav. (7)
besseae (salmon)(2)
besseae (13) 
boissierianum
dalessandroi
fischeri (2) 
pearcei (2) 
schlimii


Phrag Hybrids:

Acker's Flare
Acker's Ice 
Acker's Passion
Acker's Superstar
Alfredo Manrique 
Allison Strohm 
Andean Fire (flav.)
Ashley Wilkes
Asuko Fischer
Aurora
Autumn Fire
Barbara LeAnn (2)
Michelle Hershey = [Barbara LeAnn w/ dalessandroi]
Beauport	
Beverly Fischer 
Bright Spot 
Cahaba Glow = [Sunset Glow x besseae]
Cahaba Katie Rose = [Sunset Glow x Sedenii]
Cape May County (flav)(2)
Cape Sunset
Cardinale
Chuck Acker
Don Wimber
Elizabeth March
Elizabeth Castle (2)
Eumelia Arias (2)
Evening Blaze
Evening Charm (2) 
Fast Forward
 Fox Valley Fireball
Fritz Schomburg (2)
Frosted Velvet
Glass Slipper
Grande
Grouville(2)
Grouville (flavum)
Haley Decker (2)
Hanne Popow (3) 
Hanne Popow (flavum)
Havre des Pas (flavum)
Holy Smoke
Hot Shot
Ice Princess [Yellow]
Ice Princess [white] (2)
Icho Tower [flavum]
Imagine
Inca Rose 
Jason Fischer (5)
Kelly Nash
La Hougette
La Vingtaine [kovachi x Mem Dick Clemens]
*Lutz Rollke (flavum)*
Lynn Evans Gouldner
Maria Glanz (flavum) (2)
Mem. Dick Clemens 
Mem. Dick Clemens [flavum]
Mountain Maid (flavum)
Olaf Gruss [flavum] (2)
Peruflora's Angel 
Peruflora's Cirila Alca 
Peruflora's Saltimbuco 
Petit Port
Pink Panther
Prissy (2)
Prissy (flavum)
Purple Wave
Rachel Kirk
Ralph Gouldner
Robert Palm (flav.)
Robert C. Silich
Robin Redbreast [flavum]
Rosalie Dixler
Rosy Charm
Ruby Slippers (flavum)
Ryoko Urabe
Sara Beth
Sarah Eadie (3)
Satisfaction
Scarlett O'Hara
Sherman's March
Silver Eagle
Silver Rose [cream]
Silver Rose [white]
Sinking Creek (flav)
Soft Spot (2)
St. Ouen (2)
St. Rich [white]
St. Eligius
St. Ouen (flav.) (2)
Summer Sun (2)
Sunset Glow (2)
Sunspot
Suzanne Decker
Tara
Tickled Pink
Twilight (2)
Waunakee Sunset (3)
Westmount
Will Chantry
Will Chantry (flav)
Yakima River [flav] (2)

Un-named Phrag Hybrids: 

Acker's Superstar x besseae
Barbara LeAnn x Silver Eagle
Becquet Vincent x besseae [flav]
besseae x Taras
Coffee Break x St.Ouen (flav)
Demetria x Barbara LeAnn 
*Ecua-bess (flav) x Paul Eugene Conroy*
fischeri x richteri
Hanne Popow (flav) x Lutz Rollke (2)
*Hanne Popow x Lynn Evans Gouldner*
Hanne Popow x Sedenii
Hanne Dale x Lynn Evans Gouldner 
Hanne Popow x Lynn Evans Gouldner
Inca Fire x besseae
Inca Fire x Sunset Glow
Jason Fischer x Living Fire
kovachii x boissierianum
kovachii x Don Wimber 
kovachii x Eric Young 
kovachii x longifolium 
kovachii x Sunset Glow
kovachii x wallisii (2) 
Lutz Rollke (flav) x Cleola
Lutz Rollke (flav) x czwerzikianum
*Lynn Evans Gouldner x Pink Panther*
Magdalene Rose x Waunakee Sunset
Magdelene Rose x besseae
Magdelene Rose x Mem. Dick Clemens 
Mem. Dick Clemens x Jersey
Mem. Dick Clemens x Acker's Superstar
Mem. Dick Clemens x Waunakee Sunset 
Mem. Dick Clemens x Sunset Glow
pearcei x Petit Port
Petit Port x Hanne Popow
Rachel Kirk x St. Ouen
Rosy Charm x schlimii
Saint's Apprentice x Hanne Dale
Saint's Apprentice x Barbara LeAnn
Saint's Apprentice x Hanne Popow
Silver Eagle x Petite Port
Sunset Glow x St. Ouen
Twilight x Beauport
Twilight x Hanne Popow
Twilight x Barbara LeAnn
Twilight x besseae
Twilight x fischeri (2)


----------



## JeanLux (Jul 28, 2008)

Exceptional list Eric!!! but where did you get 'Lutz Röllke'?? Jean


----------



## NYEric (Jul 28, 2008)

flavum from Orchids Ltd., Orchidbabies has the red variety.


----------



## JeanLux (Jul 28, 2008)

merci!!! Jean


----------



## NYEric (Aug 1, 2008)

Last night, I rec'd a few more plants in trade from Dot/Slipperfan, so I'm updating the list: 

ALPHABETICAL LIST
Phrag Species:

besseae flav. (7)
besseae (salmon)(2)
*besseae (15)* 
boissierianum
dalessandroi
fischeri (2) 
_*pearcei (0)*_ Mmmmm, Cocaine to scale evidently! 
schlimii


Phrag Hybrids:

Acker's Flare
Acker's Ice 
Acker's Passion
Acker's Superstar
Alfredo Manrique 
Allison Strohm 
Andean Fire (flav.)
Ashley Wilkes
Asuko Fischer
Aurora
Autumn Fire
Barbara LeAnn (2)
Michelle Hershey 
Beauport	
Beverly Fischer 
Bright Spot 
Cahaba Glow 
Cahaba Katie Rose 
Cape May County (flav)(2)
Cape Sunset
Cardinale
Chuck Acker
Don Wimber
Elizabeth March
Elizabeth Castle (2)
Eumelia Arias (2)
Evening Blaze
Evening Charm (2) 
Fast Forward
Fox Valley Fireball
Fritz Schomburg (2)
Frosted Velvet
Glass Slipper
Grande
Grouville(2)
Grouville (flavum)
Haley Decker (2)
_*Hanne Popow (4)*_ I'm not to sure about this one. 
Hanne Popow (flavum)
Havre des Pas (flavum)
Holy Smoke
Hot Shot
Ice Princess [Yellow]
Ice Princess [white] (2)
Icho Tower [flavum]
Imagine
Inca Rose 
Jason Fischer (5)
Kelly Nash
La Hougette
La Vingtaine [kovachi x Mem Dick Clemens]
Lutz Rollke (flavum)
Lynn Evans Gouldner
Maria Glanz (flavum) (2)
Mem. Dick Clemens 
Mem. Dick Clemens [flavum]
Mountain Maid (flavum)
Olaf Gruss [flavum] (2)
Peruflora's Angel 
Peruflora's Cirila Alca 
Peruflora's Saltimbuco 
Petit Port
Pink Panther
Prissy (2)
Prissy (flavum)
Purple Wave
Rachel Kirk
Ralph Gouldner
_*Randy MacDonald*_
Robert Palm (flav.)
Robert C. Silich
Robin Redbreast [flavum]
Rosalie Dixler
Rosy Charm
Ruby Slippers (flavum)
Ryoko Urabe
Sara Beth
Sarah Eadie (3)
Satisfaction
Scarlett O'Hara
Sherman's March
Silver Eagle
Silver Rose [cream]
Silver Rose [white]
Sinking Creek (flav)
Soft Spot (2)
St. Ouen (2)
St. Rich [white]
St. Eligius
St. Ouen (flav.) (2)
Summer Sun (2)
Sunset Glow (2)
Sunspot
Suzanne Decker
Tara
Tickled Pink
Twilight (2)
Waunakee Sunset (3)
Westmount
Will Chantry
Will Chantry (flav)
Yakima River [flav] (2)

Un-named Phrag Hybrids: 

Acker's Superstar x besseae
Barbara LeAnn x Silver Eagle
Becquet Vincent x besseae [flav]
besseae x Taras
Coffee Break x St.Ouen (flav)
Demetria x Barbara LeAnn 
Ecua-bess (flav) x Paul Eugene Conroy
fischeri x richteri
Hanne Popow (flav) x Lutz Rollke (2)
Hanne Popow x Lynn Evans Gouldner
Hanne Popow x Sedenii
Hanne Dale x Lynn Evans Gouldner 
Hanne Popow x Lynn Evans Gouldner
Inca Fire x besseae
Inca Fire x Sunset Glow
Jason Fischer x Living Fire
kovachii x boissierianum
kovachii x Don Wimber 
kovachii x Eric Young 
kovachii x longifolium 
kovachii x Sunset Glow
kovachii x wallisii (2) 
Lutz Rollke (flav) x Cleola
Lutz Rollke (flav) x czwerzikianum
Lynn Evans Gouldner x Pink Panther
Magdalene Rose x Waunakee Sunset
Magdelene Rose x besseae
Magdelene Rose x Mem. Dick Clemens 
Mem. Dick Clemens x Jersey
Mem. Dick Clemens x Acker's Superstar
Mem. Dick Clemens x Waunakee Sunset 
Mem. Dick Clemens x Sunset Glow
pearcei x Petit Port
Petit Port x Hanne Popow
Rachel Kirk x St. Ouen
Rosy Charm x schlimii
Saint's Apprentice x Hanne Dale
Saint's Apprentice x Barbara LeAnn
Saint's Apprentice x Hanne Popow
Silver Eagle x Petite Port
Sunset Glow x St. Ouen
Twilight x Beauport
Twilight x Hanne Popow
Twilight x Barbara LeAnn
Twilight x besseae
Twilight x fischeri (2)


----------



## JeanLux (Aug 1, 2008)

interesting deal!!! Jean


----------



## NYEric (Aug 1, 2008)

It was 4 plants but the number of some of the plants or crosses increased.


----------



## SlipperFan (Aug 1, 2008)

Where's Charlie Hanson?


----------



## ohio-guy (Aug 2, 2008)

Why are some in bold? (ie Randy MacDonald)

No Eric Young either?


----------



## Renegayde (Aug 2, 2008)

if I am not mistaken the bold are the new additions


----------



## NYEric (Aug 2, 2008)

Lord knows what drugs I was dealing with this day!? 

ALPHABETICAL LIST
Phrag Species:

besseae flav. (7)
besseae (salmon)(2)
*besseae (15)* 
boissierianum
dalessandroi
fischeri (2) 
_*pearcei (0)*_ 
schlimii


Phrag Hybrids:

Acker's Flare
Acker's Ice 
Acker's Passion
Acker's Superstar
Alfredo Manrique 
Allison Strohm 
Andean Fire (flav.)
Ashley Wilkes
Asuko Fischer
Aurora
Autumn Fire
Barbara LeAnn (2)
Michelle Hershey 
Beauport	
Beverly Fischer 
Bright Spot 
Cahaba Glow 
Cahaba Katie Rose 
Cape May County (flav)(2)
Cape Sunset
Cardinale
_*Charlie Hanson*_
Chuck Acker
Don Wimber
Elizabeth March
Elizabeth Castle (2)
Eumelia Arias (2)
Evening Blaze
Evening Charm (2) 
Fast Forward
Fox Valley Fireball
Fritz Schomburg (2)
Frosted Velvet
Glass Slipper
Grande
Grouville(2)
Grouville (flavum)
Haley Decker (2)
_*Hanne Popow (4)*_ I'm not to sure about this one. 
Hanne Popow (flavum)
Havre des Pas (flavum)
Holy Smoke
Hot Shot
Ice Princess [Yellow]
Ice Princess [white] (2)
Icho Tower [flavum]
Imagine
Inca Rose 
Jason Fischer (5)
Kelly Nash
La Hougette
La Vingtaine [kovachi x Mem Dick Clemens]
Lutz Rollke (flavum)
Lynn Evans Gouldner
Maria Glanz (flavum) (2)
Mem. Dick Clemens 
Mem. Dick Clemens [flavum]
Mountain Maid (flavum)
Olaf Gruss [flavum] (2)
Peruflora's Angel 
Peruflora's Cirila Alca 
Peruflora's Saltimbuco 
Petit Port
Pink Panther
Prissy (2)
Prissy (flavum)
Purple Wave
Rachel Kirk
Ralph Gouldner
Robert Palm (flav.)
Robert C. Silich
Robin Redbreast [flavum]
Rosalie Dixler
Rosy Charm
Ruby Slippers (flavum)
Ryoko Urabe
Sara Beth
Sarah Eadie (3)
Satisfaction
Scarlett O'Hara
Sherman's March
Silver Eagle
Silver Rose [cream]
Silver Rose [white]
Sinking Creek (flav)
Soft Spot (2)
St. Ouen (2)
St. Rich [white]
St. Eligius
St. Ouen (flav.) (2)
Summer Sun (2)
Sunset Glow (2)
Sunspot
Suzanne Decker
Tara
Tickled Pink
Twilight (2)
Waunakee Sunset (3)
Westmount
Will Chantry
Will Chantry (flav)
Yakima River [flav] (2)

Un-named Phrag Hybrids: 

Acker's Superstar x besseae
Barbara LeAnn x Silver Eagle
Becquet Vincent x besseae [flav]
besseae x Taras
Coffee Break x St.Ouen (flav)
Demetria x Barbara LeAnn 
Ecua-bess (flav) x Paul Eugene Conroy
fischeri x richteri
Hanne Popow (flav) x Lutz Rollke (2)
Hanne Popow x Lynn Evans Gouldner
Hanne Popow x Sedenii
Hanne Dale x Lynn Evans Gouldner 
Hanne Popow x Lynn Evans Gouldner
Inca Fire x besseae
Inca Fire x Sunset Glow
Jason Fischer x Living Fire
kovachii x boissierianum
kovachii x Don Wimber 
kovachii x Eric Young 
kovachii x longifolium 
kovachii x Sunset Glow
kovachii x wallisii (2) 
Lutz Rollke (flav) x Cleola
Lutz Rollke (flav) x czwerzikianum
Lynn Evans Gouldner x Pink Panther
Magdalene Rose x Waunakee Sunset
Magdelene Rose x besseae
Magdelene Rose x Mem. Dick Clemens 
Mem. Dick Clemens x Jersey
Mem. Dick Clemens x Acker's Superstar
Mem. Dick Clemens x Waunakee Sunset 
Mem. Dick Clemens x Sunset Glow
pearcei x Petit Port
Petit Port x Hanne Popow
Rachel Kirk x St. Ouen
Rosy Charm x schlimii
Saint's Apprentice x Hanne Dale
Saint's Apprentice x Barbara LeAnn
Saint's Apprentice x Hanne Popow
Silver Eagle x Petite Port
Sunset Glow x St. Ouen
Twilight x Beauport
Twilight x Hanne Popow
Twilight x Barbara LeAnn
Twilight x besseae
Twilight x fischeri (2)
Yes, the boldly italicized ones are the new additions. 
Thanx Dot.


----------



## Kevin (Aug 3, 2008)

Wow! That's an amazing collection! :drool: How do you have enough space for all those Phrags? Don't they take up a lot of room? I see you have Silver Eagle - would you mind posting a picture? It would also be nice to see what all the kovachii crosses look like in flower.


----------



## SlipperFan (Aug 3, 2008)

OK!!!


----------



## paphioboy (Aug 3, 2008)

> How do you have enough space for all those Phrags?



My question exactly... In a few years time, Eric's gonna run out of space and he'll have to rent GH space half way across the globe... So, send some to me and I'll take care of them for you..


----------



## NYEric (Aug 3, 2008)

OK I'll trade you, corybas and species, for besseae and Pk hybrids!


----------



## NYEric (Sep 10, 2008)

OK, some vendors have told me the plants are on the way so I'm updating my list. My thanks to Ron, Marilyn LeDoux of Windy Hill Gardens, HP Norton of Orchidview, the Gouldners of Woodstream Orchids, Orchidmom, Eric Muelbauer [aka: another enabler] and the little lady at the Chinatown store.  I'm also ordering a bunch o' cyps. 
ALPHABETICAL LIST
Phrag Species:

besseae flav. (7)
besseae (salmon)(2)
*besseae (18)* 
boissierianum
dalessandroi
fischeri (2) 
kovachii 
_*mexipedium*_ 
schlimii


Phrag Hybrids:

Acker's Flare
_*Acker's Ice (2)*_
Acker's Passion
Acker's Royalty (2) 
Acker's Superstar 
Alfredo Manrique 
Allison Strohm  
Andean Fire (flav.) 
Apple Pie
Ashley Wilkes
Asuko Fischer
Aurora
Autumn Fire
Barbara LeAnn (2)
Michelle Hershey 
Beauport	
Beverly Fischer 
Bright Spot 
Cahaba Glow 
Cahaba Katie Rose 
Cape May County (flav)(2)
Cape Sunset
Cardinale
Charlie Hanson
Chuck Acker
Don Wimber
Elizabeth March
Elizabeth Castle (2)
_*Eumelia Arias (3)*_
_*Evening Blaze (2)*_
Evening Charm (2) 
Fast Forward
Fox Valley Fireball
Fritz Schomburg (2)
_*Fritz Schomburg (flav)*_
Frosted Velvet
Glass Slipper 
_*Golden Beryl *_[Robert Palm [flavum]x wallisii]
Grande
Grouville(2)
Grouville (flavum)
Haley Decker (2)
Hanne Popow (4) I'm still not to sure about one of them. 
Hanne Popow (flavum)
Havre des Pas (flavum)
Holy Smoke
Hot Shot
Ice Princess [Yellow]
Ice Princess [white] (2)
Icho Tower [flavum]
Imagine
Inca Rose 
_*Jason Fischer (6)*_
Kelly Nash
La Hougette
La Vingtaine 
Lutz Rollke (flavum)
Lynn Evans Gouldner
Maria Glanz (flavum) (2)
Mem. Dick Clemens 
Mem. Dick Clemens [flavum]
Mountain Maid (flavum)
Olaf Gruss [flavum] (2)
Peruflora's Angel 
Peruflora's Cirila Alca 
Peruflora's Saltimbuco 
Petit Port
Pink Panther
Prissy (2)
Prissy (flavum)
Purple Wave
Rachel Kirk
Ralph Gouldner
Robert Palm (flav.)
Robert C. Silich
Robin Redbreast [flavum]
Rosalie Dixler
Rosy Charm
Ruby Slippers (flavum)
Ryoko Urabe
Sara Beth
Sarah Eadie (3)
Satisfaction
Scarlett O'Hara
Sherman's March
Silver Eagle
Silver Rose [cream]
Silver Rose [white]
Sinking Creek (flav)
_*Soft Spot (3)*_
St. Ouen (2)
St. Rich [white]
St. Eligius
St. Ouen (flav.) (2)
Summer Sun (2)
Sunset Glow (2)
Sunspot
Suzanne Decker
Tara
Tickled Pink
Twilight (2)
Waunakee Sunset (3)
Westmount
Will Chantry
Will Chantry (flav)
Yakima River [flav] (2)

Un-named Phrag Hybrids: 

Acker's Superstar x besseae
Barbara LeAnn x Silver Eagle
Becquet Vincent x besseae [flav]
besseae x Taras
Coffee Break x St.Ouen (flav)
Demetria x Barbara LeAnn 
Ecua-bess (flav) x Paul Eugene Conroy 
_*Evy Finnegan x schlimii*_
fischeri x richteri
_*Hanne Dale x Lynn Evans Gouldner (2)*_
Hanne Popow (flav) x Lutz Rollke (2)
Hanne Popow x Lynn Evans Gouldner 
Hanne Popow x Sedenii
Hanne Dale x Lynn Evans Gouldner 
Hanne Popow x Lynn Evans Gouldner
Inca Fire x besseae
Inca Fire x Sunset Glow
Jason Fischer x Living Fire
kovachii x boissierianum
kovachii x Don Wimber 
kovachii x Eric Young 
kovachii x longifolium 
kovachii x Sunset Glow
kovachii x wallisii (2) 
Lutz Rollke (flav) x Cleola
Lutz Rollke (flav) x czwerzikianum
_*Lutz Rollke x ecuadorense*_
Lynn Evans Gouldner x Pink Panther
Magdalene Rose x Waunakee Sunset
Magdelene Rose x Mem. Dick Clemens 
Mem. Dick Clemens x Jersey
Mem. Dick Clemens x Acker's Superstar
Mem. Dick Clemens x Waunakee Sunset 
Mem. Dick Clemens x Sunset Glow
pearcei x Petit Port
_*Petit Port x Barbara LeAnn*_
Petit Port x Hanne Popow
Rachel Kirk x St. Ouen
Rosy Charm x schlimii
Saint's Apprentice x Barbara LeAnn
Saint's Apprentice x Hanne Dale
Saint's Apprentice x Hanne Popow 
*Saint's Apprentice x Lynn Evans Gouldner*
_*Saint Peter x Barbara LeAnn *_
_*Saint Peter x besseae (flav)*_
Silver Eagle x Petite Port
Sunset Glow x St. Ouen
Twilight x Beauport
Twilight x Hanne Popow
Twilight x Barbara LeAnn
Twilight x besseae

Yes, the boldly italicized ones are the new additions.


----------



## Kyle (Sep 10, 2008)

As always, an impressive list!

Golden Beryl [besseae [I believe flavum]x wallisii] - Wouldn't that be Maria Glanz? Or was it a flavum Robert Palm?

How many flowers do you have open at any one time? Would you send me some pollen in the future?

Kyle


----------



## goldenrose (Sep 10, 2008)

My Maria Glanz says bess.flavum x wallisii. Is this one of those confusing things? Should the wallisii be warscew., which then would allow a different X to be bess x wall.? See what they started!


----------



## Kyle (Sep 10, 2008)

I think the majority of vendors are using the old names. Orchids Limited being the exception.

Kyle


----------



## Drorchid (Sep 10, 2008)

Golden Beryl = Robert Palm flavum x wallisii (I made the cross). And yes officialy the name of "wallisii" should be "warscewiczianum", but RHS still uses the name wallisii for that species. RHS does now use the name popowii for the dark Central American species, so that is official now! So everything that used to be warscewiczianum is now officially popowii. As an example Phrag. Super Rubies, was formely known as Phrag. warscewiczianum x besseae. Now it is popowii x besseae. Just because the name of the species get's changed does not mean it gets a new hybrid name. Eventually I think the RHS is going to change the name of wallisii to warscewiczianum, which means warscewiczianum x besseae will be Maria Glanz.

Here is a picture of the latest Golden Beryl that opened up: (I will post it in a separate thread too).







Robert


----------



## NYEric (Sep 10, 2008)

Thank you, I stand corrected.
Kyle, o far I'm 2-4 open at any time. I just want to get a good collection growing healthy and then lots of flowers. I will let you know later what pollen I have.


----------



## Kyle (Sep 10, 2008)

Thanks Eric.

You diffinatly have one of the most complete collections that I'm aware of.

The pollen I was most interested in was the white and flavum flowers. Let me know when some of those bloom.

Kyle


----------



## NYEric (Sep 10, 2008)

I can send some from the flav. Grouville def.


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Sep 12, 2008)

Holy cow, amazing collection! oke: How do you have time to do anything but water?


----------



## NYEric (Sep 12, 2008)

For phrags, I have to add water to the trays every day but Saturday AM before I go to the Model RR club; or if I have no Sunday sports practice or tournaments, it's time for maintenance. The watering of paphs, etc. is the time consumer.


----------



## NYEric (Sep 12, 2008)

Marilyn threw in a bonus Sunset Glow x czer.  so I'll update later.


----------



## NYEric (Sep 19, 2008)

OK, I got my plant from Gilda [I hope it can adjust to the cool NYC 60's temps! ] and I'm adding the spare from Marilyn LeDoux of Windy Hill Gardens. I'm waiting for the cyps ordered from Fundolo.. Ron Birch and eBay! 
ALPHABETICAL LIST
Phrag Species:

besseae flav. (7)
besseae (salmon)(2)
besseae (18) 
boissierianum
dalessandroi
fischeri (2) 
kovachii 
mexipedium 
schlimii


Phrag Hybrids:

Acker's Flare
Acker's Ice (2)
Acker's Passion
Acker's Royalty (2) 
Acker's Superstar 
Alfredo Manrique 
Allison Strohm 
Andean Fire (flav.) 
Apple Pie
Ashley Wilkes
Asuko Fischer
Aurora
Autumn Fire
Barbara LeAnn (2)
Michelle Hershey 
Beauport	
Beverly Fischer 
Bright Spot 
Cahaba Glow 
Cahaba Katie Rose 
Cape May County (flav)(2)
Cape Sunset
Cardinale
Charlie Hanson
Chuck Acker
Don Wimber
Elizabeth March
Elizabeth Castle (2)
Eumelia Arias (3)
Evening Blaze (2)
Evening Charm (2) 
Fast Forward
Fox Valley Fireball
Fritz Schomburg (2)
Fritz Schomburg (flav)
Frosted Velvet
Glass Slipper 
Golden Beryl 
Grande
Grouville(2)
Grouville (flavum)
Haley Decker (2)
Hanne Popow (4) I'm still not to sure about one of them. 
Hanne Popow (flavum)
Havre des Pas (flavum)
Holy Smoke
Hot Shot
Ice Princess [Yellow]
Ice Princess [white] (2)
Icho Tower [flavum]
Imagine
Inca Rose 
Jason Fischer (6)
Kelly Nash
La Hougette
La Vingtaine 
Lutz Rollke (flavum)
Lynn Evans Gouldner
Maria Glanz (flavum) (2)
Mem. Dick Clemens 
Mem. Dick Clemens [flavum]
Mountain Maid (flavum)
Olaf Gruss [flavum] (2)
Peruflora's Angel 
Peruflora's Cirila Alca 
Peruflora's Saltimbuco 
Petit Port
Pink Panther
Prissy (2)
Prissy (flavum)
Purple Wave
Rachel Kirk
Ralph Gouldner
Robert Palm (flav.)
Robert C. Silich
Robin Redbreast [flavum]
Rosalie Dixler
Rosy Charm
Ruby Slippers (flavum)
Ryoko Urabe
Sara Beth
Sarah Eadie (3)
Satisfaction
Scarlett O'Hara
Sherman's March
_*Shimmer - [Twilight x schlimii]*_
Silver Eagle
Silver Rose [cream]
Silver Rose [white]
Sinking Creek (flav)
Soft Spot (3)
St. Ouen (2)
St. Rich [white]
St. Eligius
St. Ouen (flav.) (2)
Summer Sun (2)
Sunset Glow (2)
Sunspot
Suzanne Decker
Tara
Tickled Pink
Twilight (2)
Waunakee Sunset (3)
Westmount
Will Chantry
Will Chantry (flav)
Yakima River [flav] (2)

Un-named Phrag Hybrids: 

Acker's Superstar x besseae
Barbara LeAnn x Silver Eagle
Becquet Vincent x besseae [flav]
besseae x Taras
Coffee Break x St.Ouen (flav)
Demetria x Barbara LeAnn 
Ecua-bess (flav) x Paul Eugene Conroy 
Evy Finnegan x schlimii
fischeri x richteri
Hanne Dale x Lynn Evans Gouldner (2)
Hanne Popow (flav) x Lutz Rollke (2)
Hanne Popow x Lynn Evans Gouldner 
Hanne Popow x Sedenii
Hanne Dale x Lynn Evans Gouldner 
Hanne Popow x Lynn Evans Gouldner
Inca Fire x besseae
Inca Fire x Sunset Glow
Jason Fischer x Living Fire
kovachii x boissierianum
kovachii x Don Wimber 
kovachii x Eric Young 
kovachii x longifolium 
kovachii x Sunset Glow
kovachii x wallisii (2) 
Lutz Rollke (flav) x Cleola
Lutz Rollke (flav) x czwerzikianum
Lutz Rollke x ecuadorense
Lynn Evans Gouldner x Pink Panther
Magdalene Rose x Waunakee Sunset
Magdelene Rose x Mem. Dick Clemens 
Mem. Dick Clemens x Jersey
Mem. Dick Clemens x Acker's Superstar
Mem. Dick Clemens x Waunakee Sunset 
Mem. Dick Clemens x Sunset Glow
pearcei x Petit Port
Petit Port x Barbara LeAnn
Petit Port x Hanne Popow
Rachel Kirk x St. Ouen
Rosy Charm x schlimii
Saint's Apprentice x Barbara LeAnn
Saint's Apprentice x Hanne Dale
Saint's Apprentice x Hanne Popow 
Saint's Apprentice x Lynn Evans Gouldner
Saint Peter x Barbara LeAnn
Saint Peter x besseae (flav)
Silver Eagle x Petite Port
_*Sunset Glow x czerwiakowianum*_
Sunset Glow x St. Ouen
Twilight x Beauport
Twilight x Hanne Popow
Twilight x Barbara LeAnn
Twilight x besseae

Yes, as usual, the boldly italicized ones are the new additions.


----------



## Gilda (Sep 19, 2008)

Wow , what an apartment collection ! Glad your plant arrived safely. Thanks !


----------



## SlipperFan (Sep 19, 2008)

That is an amazing collection, Eric!


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Sep 19, 2008)

oke: You need more phrags!

No, wait, _I_ need more phrags! :rollhappy:

Awesome collection.


----------



## Barbara (Sep 19, 2008)

Wow Eric, that is an insanely long list for limited space...I would love to see photo's sometime, even if it's just to witness the how you fit it all in your apartment.


----------



## JeanLux (Sep 20, 2008)

OrchidNorth said:


> Wow Eric, that is an insanely long list for limited space...I would love to see photo's sometime, even if it's just to witness the how you fit it all in your apartment.



I think, I know why he is not posting many picts!!! I suspect him to collect them for his new book about phrags  Jean


----------



## NYEric (Sep 20, 2008)

Thanx everybody. I still want to grow the heck out of my phrags and wish I lived somewhere a little warmer so they'd bloom more. I'll try to postphotos later.


----------



## NYEric (Sep 22, 2008)

Well, I took some photos but they were taken and stored in MB instead of KB so I have to go back to J&R and ask hoew to format smaller photos.


----------



## NYEric (Oct 17, 2008)

OK, as noted I got my plants from Orchids Limited and Orchidbabies [Not to mention the 8" wide Cyp reginae alb. from Hillside! ] I'm updating my collection list and revising some names per RHS registry. 
Thanks to Jason Fischer and Phyllis Bailey.

ALPHABETICAL LIST
Phrag Species:

besseae flav. (7)
besseae (salmon)(2)
besseae *(19)* 
boissierianum
dalessandroi
fischeri (2) 
kovachii 
mexipedium 
schlimii


Phrag Hybrids:

Acker's Flare
Acker's Ice (2)
Acker's Passion
Acker's Royalty (2) 
Acker's Starlight
Acker's Superstar 
Alfredo Manrique 
Allison Strohm 
Andean Fire (flav.) 
Apple Pie
Ashley Wilkes
Asuko Fischer
Aurora
Autumn Fire
Barbara LeAnn (2)
Beauport	
Belle Watling
Beverly Fischer 
Bright Spot 
Cahaba Glow 
Cahaba Katie Rose 
Cape May County (flav)(2)
Cape Sunset
Cardinale
Charlie Hanson
Chuck Acker
Don Wimber
Elizabeth March
Elizabeth Castle (2)
Eumelia Arias (3)
Evening Blaze (2)
Evening Charm (2) 
Fast Forward
Fox Valley Fireball
Fritz Schomburg (2)
Fritz Schomburg (flav)
Frosted Velvet
Glass Slipper 
Golden Beryl 
Grande
Grouville(2)
Grouville (flavum)
Haley Decker (2)
Hanne Popow _*(5)*_ I'm still not to sure about one of them. 
Hanne Popow (flavum)
Havre des Pas (flavum)
Holy Smoke
Hot Shot
Ice Princess [Yellow]
Ice Princess [white] (2)
Icho Tower [flavum] _*(2)*_
Imagine
Inca Rose 
Jason Fischer (6)
Kelly Nash
La Hougette
La Vingtaine 
Lutz Rollke (flavum)
Lynn Evans Gouldner
Maria Glanz (flavum) (2) 
Marmotier
Mem. Dick Clemens 
Mem. Dick Clemens [flavum] 
Michelle Hershey
Mountain Maid (flavum) 
Olaf Gruss [flavum] (2)
Peruflora's Angel 
Peruflora's Cirila Alca 
Peruflora's Saltimbuco 
Petit Port
Pink Panther
Prissy (2)
Prissy (flavum)
Purple Wave
Rachel Kirk
Ralph Gouldner
Randy MacDonald
Robert Palm (flav.)
Robert C. Silich
Robin Redbreast [flavum]
Rosalie Dixler
Rosy Charm
Ruby Slippers (flavum)
Ryoko Urabe
Sara Beth
Sarah Eadie (3)
Satisfaction
Scarlett O'Hara
Sherman's March
Shimmer
Silver Eagle
Silver Rose [cream]
Silver Rose [white]
Sinking Creek (flav)
Soft Spot (3)
St. Ouen (2)
St. Rich [white]
St. Eligius
St. Ouen (flav.) (2)
Summer Sun (2)
Sunset Glow (2) 
Sunset Magic
Sunspot
Suzanne Decker
Tara
Tickled Pink
Twilight (2) 
Varney's Bridge
Waunakee Sunset _*(5)*_
Westmount
Will Chantry
Will Chantry (flav)
Yakima River [flav] (2)

Un-named Phrag Hybrids: 

Acker's Superstar x besseae 
_*Andean Fire x boisserianum*_
Barbara LeAnn x Silver Eagle
Becquet Vincent x besseae [flav]
besseae x Taras 
_*besseae (flav) x exstaminodum*_
Coffee Break x St.Ouen (flav)
Demetria x Barbara LeAnn 
Ecua-bess (flav) x Paul Eugene Conroy 
Evy Finnegan x schlimii
fischeri x richteri
Hanne Dale x Lynn Evans Gouldner (2)
Hanne Popow (flav) x Lutz Rollke _*(3)*_
Hanne Popow x Lynn Evans Gouldner 
Hanne Dale x Lynn Evans Gouldner 
Hanne Popow x Lynn Evans Gouldner
Inca Fire x besseae
Inca Fire x Sunset Glow 
Jason Fischer x Living Fire
kovachii x boissierianum
kovachii x Don Wimber 
kovachii x Eric Young 
kovachii x longifolium 
kovachii x Sunset Glow
kovachii x wallisii (2) 
Lutz Rollke (flav) x Cleola
Lutz Rollke (flav) x czwerzikianum
Lutz Rollke x ecuadorense
Lynn Evans Gouldner x Pink Panther
Magdalene Rose x Waunakee Sunset
Magdelene Rose x Mem. Dick Clemens 
Mem. Dick Clemens x Jersey
Mem. Dick Clemens x Acker's Superstar
pearcei x Petit Port
Petit Port x Barbara LeAnn
Rachel Kirk x St. Ouen
Saint's Apprentice x Barbara LeAnn
Saint's Apprentice x Hanne Dale
Saint's Apprentice x Hanne Popow 
Saint's Apprentice x Lynn Evans Gouldner
Saint Peter x Barbara LeAnn
Saint Peter x besseae (flav)
Silver Eagle x Petite Port
Sunset Glow x czerwiakowianum
Sunset Glow x St. Ouen
Twilight x Beauport
Twilight x Hanne Popow
Twilight x Barbara LeAnn


Yes, as usual, the boldly italicized ones are the new additions.


----------



## NYEric (Oct 29, 2008)

At the 11th Annual Slipper Symposium I picked up a few plants. [I know, but I can't stop!] It seemed more a paph show than phrags so I got more paphs and a Phal violacea ciru. also. 

Thanks to H.P. Norton-Orchidview and the Bailey's-Orchidbabies

ALPHABETICAL LIST
Phrag Species:

besseae flav. (7)
besseae (salmon)(2)
besseae (19) 
boissierianum
dalessandroi
fischeri _*(3)*_ 
kovachii 
mexipedium 
schlimii


Phrag Hybrids:

Acker's Flare
Acker's Ice (2)
Acker's Passion
Acker's Royalty (2) 
Acker's Starlight
Acker's Superstar 
Alfredo Manrique 
Allison Strohm 
Andean Fire (flav.) 
Apple Pie
Ashley Wilkes
Asuko Fischer
Aurora
Autumn Fire
Barbara LeAnn (2)
Beauport	
Belle Watling
Beverly Fischer 
Bright Spot 
Cahaba Glow 
Cahaba Katie Rose 
Cape May County (flav)(2)
Cape Sunset
Cardinale
Charlie Hanson
Chuck Acker
Don Wimber
Elizabeth March
Elizabeth Castle (2)
Eumelia Arias (3)
Evening Blaze (2)
Evening Charm (2) 
Fast Forward
Fox Valley Fireball
Fritz Schomburg (2)
Fritz Schomburg (flav)
Frosted Velvet
Glass Slipper 
Golden Beryl 
Grande
Grouville(2)
Grouville (flavum)
Haley Decker (2)
Hanne Popow (5) I'm still not to sure about one of them. 
Hanne Popow (flavum)
Havre des Pas (flavum)
Holy Smoke
Hot Shot
Ice Princess [Yellow]
Ice Princess [white] (2)
Icho Tower [flavum] (2)
Imagine
Inca Rose 
Jason Fischer (6)
Kelly Nash
La Hougette
La Vingtaine 
Lutz Rollke (flavum)
Lynn Evans Gouldner
Maria Glanz (flavum) _*(3)*_ 
Marmotier
Mem. Dick Clemens 
Mem. Dick Clemens [flavum] 
 Michelle Hershey
Mountain Maid (flavum) 
Olaf Gruss [flavum] (2)
Peruflora's Angel 
Peruflora's Cirila Alca 
Peruflora's Saltimbuco 
Petit Port
Pink Panther
Prissy (2)
Prissy (flavum)
Purple Wave
Rachel Kirk
Ralph Gouldner
Randy MacDonald
Robert Palm (flav.)
Robert C. Silich
Robin Redbreast [flavum]
Rosalie Dixler
Rosy Charm
Ruby Slippers (flavum)
Ryoko Urabe
Sara Beth
Sarah Eadie (3)
Satisfaction
Scarlett O'Hara
Sherman's March
Shimmer
Silver Eagle
Silver Rose [cream]
Silver Rose [white]
Sinking Creek (flav)
Soft Spot (3)
St. Ouen (2)
St. Rich [white]
St. Eligius
St. Ouen (flav.) (2)
Summer Sun (2)
Sunset Glow (2) 
Sunset Magic
Sunspot
Suzanne Decker
Tara
Tickled Pink
Twilight (2) 
Varney's Bridge
Waunakee Sunset (5)
Westmount
Will Chantry
Will Chantry (flav)
Yakima River [flav] (2)

Un-named Phrag Hybrids: 

Acker's Superstar x besseae 
Andean Fire x boisserianum
Barbara LeAnn x Silver Eagle
Becquet Vincent x besseae [flav]
_*Bel Royal x kovachii*_
besseae x Taras 
besseae (flav) x exstaminodum_*(2)*_
Coffee Break x St.Ouen (flav)
Demetria x Barbara LeAnn 
Ecua-bess (flav) x Paul Eugene Conroy 
Evy Finnegan x schlimii
fischeri x richteri
Hanne Dale x Lynn Evans Gouldner (2)
Hanne Popow (flav) x Lutz Rollke (3)
Hanne Popow x Lynn Evans Gouldner 
Hanne Dale x Lynn Evans Gouldner 
Hanne Popow x Lynn Evans Gouldner
Inca Fire x besseae
Inca Fire x Sunset Glow 
Jason Fischer x Living Fire
kovachii x boissierianum
kovachii x Don Wimber 
kovachii x Eric Young 
kovachii x longifolium 
kovachii x Sunset Glow
kovachii x wallisii (2) 
Lutz Rollke (flav) x Cleola
Lutz Rollke (flav) x czwerzikianum
Lutz Rollke x ecuadorense
Lynn Evans Gouldner x Pink Panther
Magdalene Rose x Waunakee Sunset
Magdelene Rose x Mem. Dick Clemens 
Mem. Dick Clemens x Jersey
Mem. Dick Clemens x Acker's Superstar
pearcei x Petit Port
Petit Port x Barbara LeAnn
Rachel Kirk x St. Ouen
Saint's Apprentice x Barbara LeAnn
Saint's Apprentice x Hanne Dale
Saint's Apprentice x Hanne Popow 
Saint's Apprentice x Lynn Evans Gouldner
Saint Peter x Barbara LeAnn
Saint Peter x besseae (flav)
Silver Eagle x Petite Port
Sunset Glow x czerwiakowianum
Sunset Glow x St. Ouen
Twilight x Beauport
Twilight x Hanne Popow
Twilight x Barbara LeAnn


Yes, as usual, the boldly italicized ones are the new additions.


----------



## goldenrose (Oct 29, 2008)

Congrats! I'm proud of you - you showed some restraint!


----------



## NYEric (Oct 29, 2008)

Actually, there wasn't that much there [phrag-wise] that I didn't already have!


----------



## Gilda (Oct 29, 2008)

NYEric said:


> Actually, there wasn't that much there [phrag-wise] that I didn't already have!



It's a good thing there wasn't much there phrag-wise !!oke:


----------



## Gilda (Oct 30, 2008)

Eric, I have ?'s. How long does it take you to water all these ?? Do you have a trusted friend that waters for you when you travel ? When are you going to open *Eric's Slipper Shop* ?:wink:


----------



## NYEric (Oct 30, 2008)

I'm just waiting for them all to bloom. Luckily, mostof the phrag watering is, 'pour more water into tray'. Plants are using 2 to 2-1/2 gallons of water per day. When I have to water and maintenance individual plants it's about 3-4 hours!


----------



## NYEric (Dec 5, 2008)

I won a multi-growth besseae on eBay and I ordered some plants from Chuck Acker and the ones from his Selective Breeding Division list came and in bud! [If you want quality plant stock I recommend you check out this list!] 

Thanks to Flasks by Chuck Acker

ALPHABETICAL LIST
Phrag Species:

besseae flav. (7)
besseae (salmon)(2)
besseae _*(20)*_ 
boissierianum
dalessandroi
fischeri (3) 
kovachii 
mexipedium 
schlimii


Phrag Hybrids:

Acker's Flare
Acker's Ice (2)
Acker's Passion
Acker's Royalty (2) 
Acker's Starlight
Acker's Superstar 
Alfredo Manrique 
Allison Strohm 
Andean Fire (flav.) 
Apple Pie
Ashley Wilkes
Asuko Fischer
Aurora
Autumn Fire
Barbara LeAnn (2)
Beauport	
Belle Watling
Beverly Fischer 
Bright Spot 
Cahaba Glow 
Cahaba Katie Rose 
Cape May County (flav)(2)
Cape Sunset
Cardinale
Charlie Hanson
Chuck Acker
Don Wimber
_*Don Wimber (flavum)*_
Elizabeth March
Elizabeth Castle (2)
Eumelia Arias (3)
Evening Blaze (2)
Evening Charm (2) 
Fast Forward
Fox Valley Fireball
Fritz Schomburg (2)
Fritz Schomburg (flav)
Frosted Velvet
Glass Slipper 
Golden Beryl 
Grande
Grouville(2)
Grouville (flavum)
Haley Decker (2)
Hanne Popow (5) I'm still not to sure about one of them. 
Hanne Popow (flavum)
Havre des Pas (flavum)
Holy Smoke
Hot Shot
Ice Princess [Yellow]
Ice Princess [white] (2)
Icho Tower [flavum] (2)
Imagine
Inca Rose 
Jason Fischer (6)
Kelly Nash
La Hougette
La Vingtaine 
Lutz Rollke (flavum)
Lynn Evans Gouldner
Maria Glanz (flavum) (3) 
Marmotier
Mem. Dick Clemens 
Mem. Dick Clemens [flavum] 
Michelle Hershey
Mountain Maid (flavum) 
Olaf Gruss [flavum] (2)
Peruflora's Angel 
Peruflora's Cirila Alca 
Peruflora's Saltimbuco 
Petit Port
Pink Panther
Prissy (2)
Prissy (flavum)
Purple Wave
Rachel Kirk
Ralph Gouldner
Randy MacDonald
Robert Palm (flav.)
Robert C. Silich
Robin Redbreast [flavum]
Rosalie Dixler
Rosy Charm
Ruby Slippers (flavum)
Ryoko Urabe
Sara Beth
Sarah Eadie (3)
Satisfaction
Scarlett O'Hara
Sherman's March
Shimmer
Silver Eagle
Silver Rose [cream]
Silver Rose [white]
Sinking Creek (flav)
Soft Spot (3)
St. Ouen (2)
St. Rich [white]
St. Eligius
St. Ouen (flav.) (2)
Summer Sun (2)
Sunset Glow (2) 
Sunset Magic
Sunspot
Suzanne Decker
Tara
Tickled Pink
Twilight (2) 
Varney's Bridge
Waunakee Sunset _*(6)*_
Westmount
Will Chantry
Will Chantry (flav)
Yakima River [flav] (2)

Un-named Phrag Hybrids: 

Acker's Superstar x besseae 
Andean Fire x boisserianum
Barbara LeAnn x Silver Eagle
Becquet Vincent x besseae [flav]
Bel Royal x kovachii
besseae x Taras 
besseae (flav) x exstaminodum
Coffee Break x St.Ouen (flav)
Demetria x Barbara LeAnn 
Ecua-bess (flav) x Paul Eugene Conroy 
Evy Finnegan x schlimii
fischeri x richteri
Hanne Dale x Lynn Evans Gouldner (2)
Hanne Popow (flav) x Lutz Rollke (3)
Hanne Popow x Lynn Evans Gouldner 
Hanne Dale x Lynn Evans Gouldner 
Hanne Popow x Lynn Evans Gouldner
Inca Fire x besseae
Inca Fire x Sunset Glow 
Jason Fischer x Living Fire
kovachii x boissierianum
kovachii x Don Wimber 
kovachii x Eric Young 
kovachii x longifolium 
kovachii x Sunset Glow
kovachii x wallisii (2) 
Lutz Rollke (flav) x Cleola
Lutz Rollke (flav) x czwerzikianum
Lutz Rollke x ecuadorense
Lynn Evans Gouldner x Pink Panther
Magdalene Rose x Waunakee Sunset
Magdelene Rose x Mem. Dick Clemens 
Mem. Dick Clemens x Jersey
Mem. Dick Clemens x Acker's Superstar
pearcei x Petit Port
Petit Port x Barbara LeAnn
Rachel Kirk x St. Ouen
Saint's Apprentice x Barbara LeAnn
Saint's Apprentice x Hanne Dale
Saint's Apprentice x Hanne Popow 
Saint's Apprentice x Lynn Evans Gouldner
Saint Peter x Barbara LeAnn
Saint Peter x besseae (flav)
Silver Eagle x Petite Port
Sunset Glow x czerwiakowianum
Sunset Glow x St. Ouen
Twilight x Beauport
Twilight x Hanne Popow
Twilight x Barbara LeAnn


Yes, as usual, the boldly italicized ones are the new additions.


----------



## Berrak (Dec 7, 2008)

Eric when I see your list I would like to fly overeas an grab some so
yo can be more relaxed:evil:


----------



## NYEric (Dec 8, 2008)

Well, when you come over remember to bring some paph thaianum, hangianum album and jackii album with you!


----------



## NYEric (Dec 16, 2008)

I ordered some replacement, new crosses, and additional plants from Woodstream Orchids, so I'm updating the list of Phrags:
Thanks to the Gouldners at Wooodstream Orchids

ALPHABETICAL LIST
Phrag Species:

besseae flav. (7)
besseae (salmon)(2)
besseae (20) 
boissierianum
dalessandroi
fischeri (3) 
kovachii 
mexipedium 
schlimii


Phrag Hybrids:

Acker's Flare
Acker's Ice (2)
Acker's Passion
Acker's Royalty (2) 
Acker's Starlight
Acker's Superstar 
Alfredo Manrique 
Allison Strohm 
Andean Fire (flav.) 
Apple Pie
Ashley Wilkes
Asuko Fischer
Aurora
Autumn Fire
Barbara LeAnn (2)
Beauport	
Belle Watling
Beverly Fischer 
Bright Spot 
Cahaba Glow 
Cahaba Katie Rose 
Cape May County (flav)*(3)*
Cape Sunset
Cardinale
Charlie Hanson
Chuck Acker
Don Wimber
Don Wimber (flavum)
Elizabeth March
Elizabeth Castle (2)
Eumelia Arias (3)
Evening Blaze (2)
Evening Charm (2) 
Fast Forward _*(2)*_
Fox Valley Fireball
Fritz Schomburg (2)
Fritz Schomburg (flav)
Frosted Velvet
Glass Slipper 
Golden Beryl 
Grande
Grouville(2)
Grouville (flavum)
Haley Decker (2)
Hanne Popow (5) 
Hanne Popow (flavum)
Havre des Pas (flavum)
Holy Smoke
Hot Shot
Ice Princess [Yellow]
Ice Princess [white] (2)
Icho Tower [flavum] (2)
Imagine
Inca Rose 
Jason Fischer (6)
Kelly Nash
La Hougette
La Vingtaine 
Lutz Rollke (flavum)
Lynn Evans Gouldner _*(2)*_
Maria Glanz (flavum) (3) 
Marmotier
Mem. Dick Clemens 
Mem. Dick Clemens [flavum] 
Michelle Hershey
Mountain Maid (flavum) 
Olaf Gruss [flavum] (2)
Peruflora's Angel 
Peruflora's Cirila Alca 
Peruflora's Saltimbuco 
Petit Port
Pink Panther
Prime Time (Saint's Apprentice x Hanne Popow)
Prissy (2)
Prissy (flavum)
Purple Wave
Rachel Kirk
Ralph Gouldner
Randy MacDonald
Robert Palm (flav.)
Robert C. Silich
Robin Redbreast [flavum]
Rosalie Dixler
Rosy Charm
Ruby Slippers (flavum)
Ryoko Urabe
Sara Beth
Sarah Eadie (3)
Satisfaction
Scarlett O'Hara
Sherman's March
Shimmer
Silver Eagle
Silver Rose [cream]
Silver Rose [white]
Sinking Creek (flav)
Soft Spot (3)
St. Ouen (2)
St. Rich [white]
St. Eligius
St. Ouen (flav.) (2)
Summer Sun (2)
Sunset Glow (2) 
Sunset Magic
Sunspot
Suzanne Decker
Tara
Tickled Pink
Twilight (2) 
Varney's Bridge
Waunakee Sunset (6)
Westmount
Will Chantry
Will Chantry (flav)
Yakima River [flav] _*(3)*_

Un-named Phrag Hybrids: 

Acker's Superstar x besseae 
Andean Fire x boisserianum
Barbara LeAnn x Silver Eagle
Becquet Vincent x besseae [flav]
Bel Royal x kovachii
besseae x Taras 
besseae (flav) x exstaminodum
Coffee Break x St.Ouen (flav)
Demetria x Barbara LeAnn 
Ecua-bess (flav) x Paul Eugene Conroy 
Evy Finnegan x schlimii
fischeri x richteri
Hanne Dale x Lynn Evans Gouldner (2)
Hanne Popow (flav) x Lutz Rollke (3)
Hanne Popow x Lynn Evans Gouldner 
Hanne Dale x Lynn Evans Gouldner 
Hanne Popow x Lynn Evans Gouldner
Inca Fire x besseae
Inca Fire x Sunset Glow 
Jason Fischer x Living Fire
kovachii x boissierianum
kovachii x Don Wimber 
kovachii x Eric Young 
kovachii x longifolium 
kovachii x Sunset Glow
kovachii x wallisii (2) 
Lutz Rollke (flav) x Cleola
Lutz Rollke (flav) x czwerzikianum
Lutz Rollke x ecuadorense _*(2)*_
Lynn Evans Gouldner x Pink Panther
Magdalene Rose x Waunakee Sunset
Magdelene Rose x Mem. Dick Clemens 
Mem. Dick Clemens x Jersey
Mem. Dick Clemens x Acker's Superstar
pearcei x Petit Port
Petit Port x Barbara LeAnn
_*Petit Port x Lynn Evans Gouldner*_
Rachel Kirk x St. Ouen
Saint's Apprentice x Barbara LeAnn
Saint's Apprentice x Hanne Dale
Saint's Apprentice x Lynn Evans Gouldner
Saint Peter x Barbara LeAnn
Saint Peter x besseae (flav)
Silver Eagle x Petite Port
Sunset Glow x czerwiakowianum
Sunset Glow x St. Ouen
Twilight x Beauport
Twilight x Hanne Popow
Twilight x Barbara LeAnn


Yes, as usual, the boldly italicized ones are the new additions.


----------



## SlipperFan (Dec 16, 2008)

Is there any Phrag you don't have (besides the one I still owe you -- hopefully in the Spring)?


----------



## NYEric (Dec 30, 2008)

I got my plants from TADD's economic bail-out special [1st Tadd, then Auto industry! ]
I'm updating the list even as I order some plants from Camp One!  Also I'm looking for another Yakima River flavum if anyone has a spare!

It's interesting that the plants show that they're getting more light than mine are accustomed to! Thanks Tadd! 

ALPHABETICAL LIST
Phrag Species:

besseae flav. (7)
besseae (salmon)(2)
besseae (20) 
boissierianum
dalessandroi
fischeri (3) 
kovachii 
mexipedium 
schlimii


Phrag Hybrids:

Acker's Flare
Acker's Ice (2)
Acker's Passion
Acker's Royalty (2) 
Acker's Starlight
Acker's Superstar 
Alfredo Manrique 
Allison Strohm 
Andean Fire (flav.) 
Apple Pie
Ashley Wilkes
Asuko Fischer
Aurora
Autumn Fire
Barbara LeAnn (2)
Beauport	
Belle Watling
Beverly Fischer 
Bright Spot 
Cahaba Glow 
Cahaba Katie Rose 
Cape May County (flav)(3)
Cape Sunset
Cardinale
Charlie Hanson
Chuck Acker
Don Wimber
Don Wimber (flavum)
Elizabeth March
Elizabeth Castle (2)
Eumelia Arias (3)
Evening Blaze (2)
Evening Charm (2) 
Fast Forward (2)
Fox Valley Fireball
Fritz Schomburg (2)
Fritz Schomburg (flav)
Frosted Velvet
Glass Slipper 
Golden Beryl 
Grande
Grouville(2)
Grouville (flavum)
Haley Decker (2)
Hanne Popow (5) 
Hanne Popow (flavum)
Havre des Pas (flavum)
Holy Smoke
Hot Shot
Ice Princess [Yellow]
Ice Princess [white] (2)
Icho Tower [flavum] (2)
Imagine
Inca Rose 
Jason Fischer (6)
Kelly Nash
La Hougette
La Vingtaine 
Lutz Rollke (flavum)
Lynn Evans Gouldner (2)
Maria Glanz (flavum) (3) 
Marmotier
Mem. Dick Clemens 
Mem. Dick Clemens [flavum] 
Michelle Hershey
Mountain Maid (flavum) 
Olaf Gruss [flavum] _*(4)*_
Peruflora's Angel 
Peruflora's Cirila Alca 
Peruflora's Saltimbuco 
Petit Port
Pink Panther
Prime Time 
Prissy (2)
Prissy (flavum)
Purple Wave
Rachel Kirk
Ralph Gouldner
Randy MacDonald
Robert Palm (flav.)
Robert C. Silich
Robin Redbreast [flavum]
Rosalie Dixler
Rosy Charm
Ruby Slippers (flavum)
Ryoko Urabe
Sara Beth
Sarah Eadie (3)
Satisfaction
Scarlett O'Hara
Sherman's March
Shimmer
Silver Eagle
Silver Rose [cream]
Silver Rose [white]
Sinking Creek (flav)
Soft Spot (3)
St. Ouen (2)
St. Rich [white]
St. Eligius
St. Ouen (flav.) (2)
Summer Sun (2)
Sunset Glow (2) 
Sunset Magic
Sunspot
Suzanne Decker
Tara
Tickled Pink
Twilight (2) 
Varney's Bridge
Waunakee Sunset (6)
Westmount
Will Chantry
Will Chantry (flav)
Yakima River [flav] (3)

Un-named Phrag Hybrids: 

Acker's Superstar x besseae 
Andean Fire x boisserianum
Barbara LeAnn x Silver Eagle
Becquet Vincent x besseae [flav]
Bel Royal x kovachii
besseae x Taras 
besseae (flav) x exstaminodum
Coffee Break x St.Ouen (flav)
Demetria x Barbara LeAnn 
Ecua-bess (flav) x Paul Eugene Conroy 
Evy Finnegan x schlimii
fischeri x richteri
Hanne Dale x Lynn Evans Gouldner (2)
Hanne Popow (flav) x Lutz Rollke (3)
Hanne Popow x Lynn Evans Gouldner 
Hanne Dale x Lynn Evans Gouldner 
Hanne Popow x Lynn Evans Gouldner
Inca Fire x besseae
Inca Fire x Sunset Glow 
Jason Fischer x Living Fire
kovachii x boissierianum
kovachii x Don Wimber 
kovachii x Eric Young 
kovachii x longifolium 
kovachii x Sunset Glow
kovachii x wallisii (2) 
Lutz Rollke (flav) x Cleola
Lutz Rollke (flav) x czwerzikianum
Lutz Rollke x ecuadorense (2)
Lynn Evans Gouldner x Pink Panther
Magdalene Rose x Waunakee Sunset
Magdelene Rose x Mem. Dick Clemens 
_*Magdalene Rose x Walter Schomburg*_
Mem. Dick Clemens x Jersey
Mem. Dick Clemens x Acker's Superstar
pearcei x Petit Port
Petit Port x Barbara LeAnn
Petit Port x Lynn Evans Gouldner 
Rachel Kirk x St. Ouen
Saint's Apprentice x Barbara LeAnn
Saint's Apprentice x Hanne Dale
Saint's Apprentice x Lynn Evans Gouldner
Saint Peter x Barbara LeAnn
Saint Peter x besseae (flav)
Silver Eagle x Petite Port
Sunset Glow x czerwiakowianum
Sunset Glow x St. Ouen
Twilight x Beauport
Twilight x Hanne Popow
Twilight x Barbara LeAnn


Yes, as usual, the boldly italicized ones are the new additions.


----------



## Bodil (Jan 2, 2009)

NYEric said:


> I got my plants from TADD's economic bail-out special [1st Tadd, then Auto industry! ]
> I'm updating the list even as I order some plants from Camp One!  Also I'm looking for another Yakima River flavum if anyone has a spare!
> 
> It's interesting that the plants show that they're getting more light than mine are accustomed to! Thanks Tadd!
> ...



:drool:


----------



## NYEric (Feb 15, 2009)

Ok, I got my plants from OZ, Bloomfield, Woodstream, Windy Hill Gardens, and Orchids Limited, so I'm updating my list. 
Also, I'm still looking for another Yakima River flavum if anyone has a spare!

ALPHABETICAL LIST
Phrag Species:

besseae flav. (7) 
_*besseae (pink-Bloomfield line)*_
besseae (salmon)(1) :sob:
besseae _*(22)*_ 
boissierianum
dalessandroi
fischeri (3) 
kovachii 
mexipedium 
schlimii


Phrag Hybrids:

Acker's Flare
Acker's Ice (2)
Acker's Passion
Acker's Royalty (2) 
Acker's Starlight
Acker's Superstar 
Alfredo Manrique 
Allison Strohm 
Andean Fire (flav.) 
Apple Pie
Ashley Wilkes
Asuko Fischer
_*Augres*_
Aurora
Autumn Fire
Barbara LeAnn (2)
Beauport	
Belle Watling_*(2)*_
Beverly Fischer 
Bright Spot 
Cahaba Glow 
Cahaba Katie Rose 
Cape May County (flav)(3)
Cape Sunset
Cardinale
Charlie Hanson
Chuck Acker
Don Wimber
Don Wimber (flavum)
_*Dragon Dance*_
_*Eileen Rickman*_
Elizabeth March
Elizabeth Castle (2)
Eumelia Arias (3)
Evening Blaze (2)
Evening Charm (2) 
Fast Forward (2)
Fox Valley Fireball
Fritz Schomburg (2)
Fritz Schomburg (flav)
Frosted Velvet
Glass Slipper 
Golden Beryl 
Grande
Grouville(2)
Grouville (flavum)
Haley Decker (2)
_*Hanne Dale*_
Hanne Popow (5) 
Hanne Popow (flavum)
Havre des Pas (flavum)
Holy Smoke
Hot Shot
Ice Princess [Yellow]
Ice Princess [white] (2)
Icho Tower [flavum] (2)
Imagine
Inca Rose _*(2)*_
Jason Fischer (6)
Kelly Nash
La Hougette
La Vingtaine 
Lutz Rollke (flavum)
Lynn Evans Gouldner (2)
Maria Glanz (flavum) (3) 
Marmotier
Mem. Dick Clemens 
Mem. Dick Clemens [flavum] 
Michelle Hershey
Mountain Maid (flavum) 
Olaf Gruss [flavum] (4)
Peruflora's Angel _*(2)*_
Peruflora's Cirila Alca 
Peruflora's Saltimbuco 
Petit Port
Pink Panther
Prime Time 
Prissy (2)
Prissy (flavum)
Purple Wave
Rachel Kirk
Ralph Gouldner
Randy MacDonald
Robert Palm (flav.)
Robert C. Silich
Robin Redbreast [flavum]
Rosalie Dixler
Rosy Charm
Ruby Slippers (flavum)
Ryoko Urabe
Sara Beth
Sarah Eadie (3)
Satisfaction
Scarlett O'Hara
Sherman's March
Shimmer
Silver Eagle
Silver Rose [cream]
Silver Rose [white]
Sinking Creek (flav)
Soft Spot (3)
St. Ouen (2)
St. Rich [white]
St. Eligius
St. Ouen (flav.) (2)
Summer Sun (2)
Sunset Glow (2) 
Sunset Magic
Sunspot
Suzanne Decker
Tara
Tickled Pink
Twilight (2) 
Varney's Bridge
Waunakee Sunset (6)
Westmount
Will Chantry
Will Chantry (flav)
Yakima River [flav] (3)

Un-named Phrag Hybrids: 

Acker's Superstar x besseae 
Andean Fire x boisserianum
Barbara LeAnn x Silver Eagle
Becquet Vincent x besseae [flav]
Bel Royal x kovachii 
_*besseae (flav) x Tall Tails*_
besseae x Taras 
besseae (flav) x exstaminodum 
_*caricinum x Petit Port*_
Coffee Break x St.Ouen (flav)
Demetria x Barbara LeAnn 
_*Don Wimber x Robert Palm*_
Ecua-bess (flav) x Paul Eugene Conroy 
Evy Finnegan x schlimii
fischeri x richteri
Hanne Dale x Lynn Evans Gouldner _*(3)*_
Hanne Popow (flav) x Lutz Rollke (3)
Hanne Popow x Lynn Evans Gouldner (2)
_*Hanne Popow x Maria Glanz*_
Inca Fire x besseae
Inca Fire x Sunset Glow 
Jason Fischer x Living Fire
kovachii x boissierianum 
_*kovachii x czerzwikowianum*_
kovachii x Don Wimber 
kovachii x Eric Young 
kovachii x longifolium 
_*kovachii x pearcei*_
kovachii x Sunset Glow
kovachii x wallisii (2) 
Lutz Rollke (flav) x Cleola
Lutz Rollke (flav) x czwerzikianum
Lutz Rollke x ecuadorense (2)
Lynn Evans Gouldner x Pink Panther
Magdalene Rose x Waunakee Sunset
Magdelene Rose x Mem. Dick Clemens 
Magdalene Rose x Walter Schomburg
Mem. Dick Clemens x Jersey
Mem. Dick Clemens x Acker's Superstar
pearcei x Petit Port
Petit Port x Barbara LeAnn
Petit Port x Lynn Evans Gouldner 
Rachel Kirk x St. Ouen
Saint's Apprentice x Barbara LeAnn
Saint's Apprentice x Hanne Dale
Saint's Apprentice x Lynn Evans Gouldner _*(2)*_
Saint Peter x Barbara LeAnn
Saint Peter x besseae (flav)
Silver Eagle x Petite Port
Sunset Glow x czerwiakowianum
Sunset Glow x St. Ouen
Twilight x Beauport
Twilight x Hanne Popow
Twilight x Barbara LeAnn


Yes, as usual, the boldly italicized ones are the new additions.


----------



## NYEric (Apr 1, 2009)

Ok, I got my plants to replace some lost ones, got some new crosses and purged some sick plants. I'm still looking for another Phrag Yakima River flavum, Phrag Ralph Gouldner, and/or a Phrag Marmotier if anyone has a spare!
Updated list: 

Phrag Species:

besseae flav. (6) 
_*besseae ( pink, OZ line)*_
besseae (pink)(1) 
besseae _*(20)*_  
boissierianum
dalessandroi
fischeri (3) 
kovachii 
mexipedium 
schlimii


Phrag Hybrids:

Acker's Flare
Acker's Ice (2)
Acker's Passion
Acker's Royalty (2) 
Acker's Starlight
Acker's Superstar 
Alfredo Manrique 
Allison Strohm 
Andean Fire (flav.) 
Apple Pie
Ashley Wilkes
Asuko Fischer
Augres
Aurora
Autumn Fire
Barbara LeAnn (2)
Beauport	
Belle Watling(2)
Beverly Fischer 
Bright Spot 
Cahaba Glow 
Cahaba Katie Rose 
Cape May County (flav)(3)
Cape Sunset
Cardinale
Charlie Hanson
Chuck Acker
Don Wimber
Don Wimber (flavum)
Dragon Dance
Eileen Rickman
Elizabeth March
Elizabeth Castle (2)
Eumelia Arias (3)
Evening Blaze (2)
Evening Charm (2) 
Fast Forward (2)
Fox Valley Fireball
Fritz Schomburg (2)
Fritz Schomburg (flav)
Frosted Velvet
Glass Slipper 
 Golden Beryl 
Grande
Grouville(2)
Grouville (flavum)
Haley Decker (2)
Hanne Dale
Hanne Popow _*(4)*_ 
Hanne Popow (flavum)
Havre des Pas (flavum)
Holy Smoke
Hot Shot
Ice Princess [Yellow]
Ice Princess [white] (2)
Icho Tower [flavum] (2)
Imagine
Inca Rose (2)
Jason Fischer (6)
Kelly Nash
La Hougette
La Vingtaine 
Lutz Rollke (flavum)
Lynn Evans Gouldner (2)
Maria Glanz (flavum) (3) 
Mem. Dick Clemens 
Mem. Dick Clemens [flavum] 
Michelle Hershey
_*Mingoville Morn*_
Mountain Maid (flavum) 
Olaf Gruss [flavum] (4)
Peruflora's Angel (2)
Peruflora's Cirila Alca 
Peruflora's Saltimbuco 
Petit Port
Pink Panther
Prime Time 
Prissy (2)
Purple Wave
Rachel Kirk
Randy MacDonald
Robert Palm (flav.)
Robert C. Silich
Robin Redbreast [flavum]
Rosalie Dixler
Rosy Charm
Ruby Slippers (flavum)
Ryoko Urabe
Sara Beth
Sarah Eadie (3)
Satisfaction
Scarlett O'Hara
Sherman's March
Shimmer
Silver Eagle
Silver Rose [cream]
Silver Rose [white]
Sinking Creek (flav)
Soft Spot (3)
St. Eligius
St. Ouen (2) 
St. Ouen (flav.) _*(1)*_
St. Rich [white]
Summer Sun (2)
Sunset Glow (2) 
Sunset Magic
Sunspot
Suzanne Decker
Tara
Tickled Pink
Twilight (2) 
Varney's Bridge
Waunakee Sunset (6)
Westmount
Will Chantry
Will Chantry (flav)
Yakima River [flav] _*(2)*_

Un-named Phrag Hybrids: 

Acker's Superstar x besseae 
Andean Fire x boisserianum
Bel Royal x kovachii 
besseae (flav) x Tall Tails
besseae x Taras 
besseae (flav) x exstaminodum 
caricinum x Petit Port 
_*caricinum x Barbara LeAnn*_
Coffee Break x St.Ouen (flav)
Demetria x Barbara LeAnn 
Don Wimber x Robert Palm
Ecua-bess (flav) x Paul Eugene Conroy 
Evy Finnegan x schlimii
fischeri x richteri
*Grouville x Barbara LeAnn* 
Hanne Dale x Lynn Evans Gouldner (3)
Hanne Popow (flav) x Lutz Rollke (3)
Hanne Popow x Lynn Evans Gouldner (2)
Hanne Popow x Maria Glanz
Inca Fire x besseae
Inca Fire x Sunset Glow 
Jason Fischer x Living Fire
kovachii x boissierianum 
kovachii x czerzwikowianum
kovachii x Don Wimber 
kovachii x Eric Young 
kovachii x longifolium 
kovachii x pearcei
 kovachii x Sunset Glow
kovachii x wallisii (2) 
Lutz Rollke (flav) x Cleola
Lutz Rollke (flav) x czwerzikianum
Lutz Rollke x ecuadorense (2)
Lynn Evans Gouldner x Pink Panther
Magdalene Rose x Waunakee Sunset
Magdelene Rose x Mem. Dick Clemens 
Magdalene Rose x Walter Schomburg
Mem. Dick Clemens x Jersey
Mem. Dick Clemens x Acker's Superstar
pearcei x Petit Port
Petit Port x Barbara LeAnn
Petit Port x Lynn Evans Gouldner 
Rachel Kirk x St. Ouen
Saint's Apprentice x Barbara LeAnn
Saint's Apprentice x Hanne Dale
Saint's Apprentice x Lynn Evans Gouldner (2)
Saint Peter x Barbara LeAnn
Saint Peter x besseae (flav)
Silver Eagle x Petite Port
Sunset Glow x czerwiakowianum
Sunset Glow x St. Ouen
Twilight x Beauport
Twilight x Hanne Popow
Twilight x Barbara LeAnn

My thanks to Woodstream Orchids and Piping Rock Orchids.
BTW if you have a chance I'd recommend Phrag Hat Creek (hartwegii x fischeri) Lots of nice colored flowers on a compact plant. 


Yes, as usual, the boldly italicized ones are the new additions.


----------



## biothanasis (Apr 1, 2009)

And the list keeps on growing!!! I like that...


----------



## smartie2000 (Apr 2, 2009)

:drool: wow!

I envy how many phrag crosses are available to Americans. They just aren't easy to find in Canada


----------



## NYEric (Apr 2, 2009)

Ha! When all I can do is try to figure out how to get orchids from Kimberly's and JP in Lavaltrie!


----------



## NYEric (May 7, 2009)

Ok, I got my plants from Orchids Ltd and Orchidbabies and OZ via Dean 'Paphiness' Hung so I have an Updated list: 

Phrag Species:

besseae flav. (6) 
besseae ( pink, OZ line)
besseae (pink)(1) 
besseae (20) 
boissierianum
dalessandroi
fischeri (3) 
kovachii 
mexipedium 
schlimii


Phrag Hybrids:

Acker's Flare
Acker's Ice (2)
Acker's Passion
Acker's Royalty (2) 
Acker's Starlight
Acker's Superstar 
Alfredo Manrique 
Allison Strohm 
Andean Fire (flav.) _*(2)*_
Apple Pie
Ashley Wilkes
Asuko Fischer
Augres
Aurora
Autumn Fire
Barbara LeAnn (2)
Beauport	
Belle Watling(2)
Beverly Fischer 
Bright Spot 
Cahaba Glow 
Cahaba Katie Rose 
Cahaba Morning Mist Hanne Popow (flav) x Lutz Rollke _*(4)*_
_*Cahaba Susie Mattison - Robin Redbreast x Lutz Rollke*_
Cape May County (flav)(3)
 Cape Sunset
Cardinale
Charlie Hanson
Chuck Acker
Don Wimber
Don Wimber (flavum)
Dragon Dance
Eileen Rickman
Elizabeth March
Elizabeth Castle (2)
Eumelia Arias (3)
Evening Blaze (2)
Evening Charm (2) 
Fast Forward (2)
Fox Valley Fireball
Fritz Schomburg (2)
Fritz Schomburg (flav)
Frosted Velvet
Glass Slipper 
Golden Beryl _*(2)*_
Grande
Grouville(2)
Grouville (flavum)
Haley Decker (2)
Hanne Dale
Hanne Popow (4)
Hanne Popow (flavum)
Havre des Pas (flavum)
Holy Smoke
Hot Shot
Ice Princess [Yellow] *(2)*
Ice Princess [white] (2)
Icho Tower [flavum] (2)
Imagine
Inca Rose (2)
Jason Fischer (6)
Kelly Nash
La Hougette
La Vingtaine 
Lutz Rollke (flavum)
Lynn Evans Gouldner (2)
Maria Glanz (flavum) (3) 
Mem. Dick Clemens 
Mem. Dick Clemens [flavum] 
_*Mem. Estelle Getty*_
Michelle Hershey
Mingoville Morn
Mountain Maid (flavum) 
Olaf Gruss [flavum] (4)
Peruflora's Angel (2)
Peruflora's Cirila Alca 
Peruflora's Saltimbuco 
Petit Port
Pink Panther
Prime Time 
Prissy (2)
Purple Wave
Rachel Kirk
Randy MacDonald
Robert Palm (flav.)
Robert C. Silich
Robin Redbreast [flavum]
Rosalie Dixler
Rosy Charm
Ruby Slippers (flavum)
Ryoko Urabe
Sara Beth
Sarah Eadie (3)
Satisfaction
Scarlett O'Hara
Sherman's March
Shimmer
Silver Eagle
Silver Rose [cream]
Silver Rose [white]
Sinking Creek (flav)
Soft Spot (3)
St. Eligius
St. Ouen (2) 
St. Ouen (flav.) (1)
St. Rich [white]
Summer Sun (2)
Sunset Glow (2) 
Sunset Magic
Sunspot
Suzanne Decker
Tara
Tickled Pink
Twilight (2) 
Varney's Bridge
Waunakee Sunset (6)
Westmount
Will Chantry
Will Chantry (flav)
Yakima River [flav] (2)

Un-named Phrag Hybrids: 

Acker's Superstar x besseae 
Andean Fire x boisserianum
Bel Royal x kovachii 
besseae (flav) x Tall Tails
besseae x Taras 
besseae (flav) x exstaminodum 
caricinum x Petit Port 
caricinum x Barbara LeAnn
Coffee Break x St.Ouen (flav)
Demetria x Barbara LeAnn 
Don Wimber x Robert Palm
Ecua-bess (flav) x Paul Eugene Conroy 
Evy Finnegan x schlimii
fischeri x richteri
Grouville x Barbara LeAnn 
Hanne Dale x Lynn Evans Gouldner (3)
Hanne Popow x Lynn Evans Gouldner (2)
Hanne Popow x Maria Glanz
Inca Fire x besseae
Inca Fire x Sunset Glow 
Jason Fischer x Living Fire
kovachii x boissierianum 
kovachii x czerzwikowianum
kovachii x Don Wimber 
kovachii x Eric Young 
kovachii x longifolium 
kovachii x pearcei
kovachii x Sunset Glow
kovachii x wallisii (2) 
Lutz Rollke (flav) x Cleola
Lutz Rollke (flav) x czwerzikianum
Lutz Rollke x ecuadorense (2)
Lynn Evans Gouldner x Pink Panther
Magdalene Rose x Waunakee Sunset
Magdelene Rose x Mem. Dick Clemens 
Magdalene Rose x Walter Schomburg
Mem. Dick Clemens x Jersey
Mem. Dick Clemens x Acker's Superstar
pearcei x Petit Port
Petit Port x Barbara LeAnn
Petit Port x Lynn Evans Gouldner 
Rachel Kirk x St. Ouen
Saint's Apprentice x Barbara LeAnn
Saint's Apprentice x Hanne Dale
Saint's Apprentice x Lynn Evans Gouldner (2)
Saint Peter x Barbara LeAnn
Saint Peter x besseae (flav)
Silver Eagle x Petite Port
Sunset Glow x czerwiakowianum
Sunset Glow x St. Ouen
Twilight x Beauport
Twilight x Hanne Popow
Twilight x Barbara LeAnn

My thanks to Mrs Bailey, Dean Hung, ANd Rob and Jason at OL.  


Yes, as usual, the boldly italicized ones are the new additions.


----------



## NYEric (Jun 1, 2009)

Ok, I got my plants from the Auction and some stuff from eBay. Plus Eric Meulbauer dropped off a big Phrag. Grande and my order from Fox Valley Orchids is on the way; so I have an Updated list: 

Phrag Species:

besseae flav. (6) 
besseae ( pink, OZ line)
besseae (pink)(1) 
besseae _*(21)*_ 
boissierianum
dalessandroi
fischeri (3) 
kovachii 
mexipedium 
schlimii


Phrag Hybrids:

Acker's Flare
Acker's Ice (2)
Acker's Passion
Acker's Royalty (2) 
Acker's Starlight
Acker's Superstar 
Alfredo Manrique 
Allison Strohm 
Andean Fire (flav.) (2)
Apple Pie
Ashley Wilkes
Asuko Fischer
Augres
Aurora
Autumn Fire
Barbara LeAnn (2)
Beauport	
Belle Watling(2)
Beverly Fischer 
Bright Spot 
Cahaba Glow 
Cahaba Katie Rose 
Cahaba Morning Mist 
Cahaba Susie Mattison 
Cape May County (flav)(3)
Cape Sunset
Cardinale
Charlie Hanson
Chuck Acker
Don Wimber
Don Wimber (flavum)
Dragon Dance
_*Ecuabess (flav)*_
Eileen Rickman
Elizabeth March
Elizabeth Castle (2)
_*Eric Young (flavum, w/ alb longifolium!)*_
Eumelia Arias (3)
Evening Blaze (2)
Evening Charm (2) 
Fast Forward (2)
Fox Valley Fireball
Fritz Schomburg (2)
Fritz Schomburg (flav)
Frosted Velvet
Glass Slipper 
Golden Beryl (2)
Grande _*(2)*_
Grouville (2)
Grouville (flavum)
Haley Decker (2)
Hanne Dale
Hanne Popow (4)
Hanne Popow (flavum)
Havre des Pas (flavum)
Holy Smoke
Hot Shot
Ice Princess [Yellow] (2)
Ice Princess [white] (2)
Icho Tower [flavum] (2)
Imagine
Inca Rose (2)
*Inca Ruby - besseae x Rosalie Dixler*
Jason Fischer (6)
Kelly Nash *(2)*
La Hougette
La Vingtaine 
Lutz Rollke (flavum)
Lynn Evans Gouldner (2)
Maria Glanz (flavum) (3) 
_*Mary Bess*_
Mem. Dick Clemens 
Mem. Dick Clemens [flavum] 
Mem. Estelle Getty
Michelle Hershey
Mingoville Morn
Mountain Maid (flavum) 
Olaf Gruss [flavum] (4)
Peruflora's Angel (2)
Peruflora's Cirila Alca 
Peruflora's Saltimbuco 
Petit Port
Pink Panther
Prime Time 
Prissy (2)
Purple Wave
Rachel Kirk
Randy MacDonald
Robert Palm (flav.)
Robert C. Silich
Robin Redbreast [flavum]
Rosalie Dixler
Rosy Charm
Ruby Slippers (flavum)
Ryoko Urabe
Sara Beth
Sarah Eadie (3)
Satisfaction
Scarlett O'Hara
Sherman's March
Shimmer
Silver Eagle
Silver Rose [cream]
Silver Rose [white]
Sinking Creek (flav)
Soft Spot (3)
St. Eligius
St. Ouen (2) 
St. Ouen (flav.) (1)
St. Rich [white]
Summer Sun (2)
Sunset Glow (2) 
Sunset Magic
Sunspot
Suzanne Decker
Tara
Tickled Pink
Twilight (2) 
Varney's Bridge 
_*Waunakee Doll*_
Waunakee Sunset (6)
Westmount
Will Chantry
Will Chantry (flav)
Yakima River [flav] (2)

Un-named Phrag Hybrids: 

Acker's Superstar x besseae 
Andean Fire x boisserianum
Bel Royal x kovachii 
besseae (flav) x Tall Tails
besseae x Taras 
besseae (flav) x exstaminodum 
caricinum x Petit Port 
caricinum x Barbara LeAnn
Coffee Break x St.Ouen (flav)
Demetria x Barbara LeAnn 
Don Wimber x Robert Palm
Ecua-bess (flav) x Paul Eugene Conroy 
Evy Finnegan x schlimii
fischeri x richteri
Grouville x Barbara LeAnn 
Hanne Dale x Lynn Evans Gouldner (3)
Hanne Popow x Lynn Evans Gouldner (2)
Hanne Popow x Maria Glanz
Inca Fire x besseae
Inca Fire x Sunset Glow 
Jason Fischer x Living Fire
kovachii x boissierianum 
kovachii x czerzwikowianum
kovachii x Don Wimber 
kovachii x Eric Young 
kovachii x longifolium 
kovachii x pearcei
kovachii x Sunset Glow
kovachii x wallisii (2) 
Lutz Rollke (flav) x Cleola
Lutz Rollke (flav) x czwerzikianum
Lutz Rollke x ecuadorense (2)
Lynn Evans Gouldner x Pink Panther
Magdalene Rose x Waunakee Sunset
Magdelene Rose x Mem. Dick Clemens 
Magdalene Rose x Walter Schomburg
Mem. Dick Clemens x Jersey
Mem. Dick Clemens x Acker's Superstar
pearcei x Petit Port
Petit Port x Barbara LeAnn
Petit Port x Lynn Evans Gouldner 
Rachel Kirk x St. Ouen
Saint's Apprentice x Barbara LeAnn
Saint's Apprentice x Hanne Dale
Saint's Apprentice x Lynn Evans Gouldner (2)
Saint Peter x Barbara LeAnn
Saint Peter x besseae (flav)
Silver Eagle x Petite Port
Sunset Glow x czerwiakowianum
Sunset Glow x St. Ouen
Twilight x Beauport
Twilight x Hanne Popow
Twilight x Barbara LeAnn

My thanks to Eric in Ohio, Eric M. and Tom Kalina.  


Yes, as usual, the boldly italicized ones are the new additions.


----------



## Clark (Jun 1, 2009)

Can't stop laughing at this reporter-

http://www.mycentraljersey.com/article/20090601/NEWS/90601014/1001/RSS09


----------



## NYEric (Jul 7, 2009)

I got my plants from Orchidbabies so I have an Updated list and will post photos later: 

Phrag Species:

besseae flav. (6) 
besseae (pink, OZ line)
besseae (pink)(1) 
besseae (21) 
boissierianum
dalessandroi
fischeri (3) 
kovachii 
mexipedium 
schlimii


Phrag Hybrids:

Acker's Flare
Acker's Ice (2)
Acker's Passion
Acker's Royalty (2) 
Acker's Starlight
Acker's Superstar 
Alfredo Manrique 
Allison Strohm 
Andean Fire (flav.) (2)
Apple Pie
Ashley Wilkes
Asuko Fischer
Augres
Aurora
Autumn Fire
Barbara LeAnn (2)
Beauport	
Belle Watling(2)
Beverly Fischer 
Bright Spot 
*Cahaba Dragonfly - (Green Hornet x St. Ouen)*
Cahaba Gold - (Andean Fire x boisserianum) 
Cahaba Glow 
Cahaba Katie Rose 
_*Cahaba Jim Bailey - (Sunset Glow x Lutz Rollke)*_ 
Cahabe Jim Mattison - (Sunset Glow x St. Ouen) 
Cahaba Morning Mist 
Cahaba Susie Mattison 
Cahaba Whirlpool - (Sunset Glow x czerwiakowianum) 
Cape May County (flav)(3)
Cape Sunset
Cardinale
Charlie Hanson
Chuck Acker
Don Wimber
Don Wimber (flavum)
Dragon Dance
Ecuabess (flav)
Eileen Rickman
Elizabeth March
Elizabeth Castle (2)
Eric Young (flavum, w/ alb longifolium!)
Eumelia Arias (3)
Evening Blaze (2)
Evening Charm (2) 
Fast Forward (2)
Fox Valley Fireball
*Franz Glanz* 
Fritz Schomburg (2)
Fritz Schomburg (flav)
Frosted Velvet
Glass Slipper 
Golden Beryl (2)
Grande (2)
Grouville (2)
Grouville (flavum)
Haley Decker (2)
Hanne Dale
Hanne Popow (4)
Hanne Popow (flavum)
Havre des Pas (flavum)
Holy Smoke
Hot Shot
Ice Princess [Yellow] (2)
Ice Princess [white] (2)
Icho Tower [flavum] (2)
Imagine
Inca Rose (2)
Inca Ruby 
Jason Fischer (6)
Kelly Nash (2)
La Hougette
La Vingtaine 
Lutz Rollke (flavum)
Lynn Evans Gouldner (2)
Maria Glanz (flavum) (3) 
Mary Bess
Mem. Dick Clemens 
Mem. Dick Clemens [flavum] 
Mem. Estelle Getty
Michelle Hershey
Mingoville Morn
Mountain Maid (flavum) 
Olaf Gruss [flavum] (4)
Peruflora's Angel (2)
Peruflora's Cirila Alca 
Peruflora's Saltimbuco 
Petit Port
Pink Panther
Prime Time 
Prissy (2)
Purple Wave
Rachel Kirk
Randy MacDonald
Robert Palm (flav.)
Robert C. Silich
Robin Redbreast [flavum]
Rosalie Dixler
Rosy Charm
Ruby Slippers (flavum)
Ryoko Urabe
Sara Beth
Sarah Eadie (3)
Satisfaction
Scarlett O'Hara
Sherman's March
Shimmer
Silver Eagle
Silver Rose [cream]
Silver Rose [white]
Sinking Creek (flav)
Soft Spot (3)
St. Eligius
St. Ouen (2) 
St. Ouen (flav.) (1)
*St. Ouen (Semi-flavum)*
St. Rich [white]
Summer Sun (2)
Sunset Glow (2) 
Sunset Magic
Sunspot
Suzanne Decker
Tara
Tickled Pink
Twilight (2) 
Varney's Bridge 
Waunakee Doll
Waunakee Sunset (6)
Westmount
Will Chantry
Will Chantry (flav)
Yakima River [flav] (2)

Un-named Phrag Hybrids: 

Acker's Superstar x besseae 
Bel Royal x kovachii 
besseae (flav) x Tall Tails
besseae x Taras 
besseae (flav) x exstaminodum 
caricinum x Petit Port 
caricinum x Barbara LeAnn
Coffee Break x St.Ouen (flav)
Demetria x Barbara LeAnn 
Don Wimber x Robert Palm
Ecua-bess (flav) x Paul Eugene Conroy 
Evy Finnegan x schlimii
fischeri x richteri 
*Green Hornet x Prissy* 
Grouville x Barbara LeAnn 
Hanne Dale x Lynn Evans Gouldner (3)
Hanne Popow x Lynn Evans Gouldner (2)
Hanne Popow x Maria Glanz
Inca Fire x besseae
Inca Fire x Sunset Glow 
Jason Fischer x Living Fire
kovachii x boissierianum 
kovachii x czerzwikowianum
kovachii x Don Wimber 
kovachii x Eric Young 
kovachii x longifolium 
kovachii x pearcei
kovachii x Sunset Glow
kovachii x wallisii (2) 
Lutz Rollke (flav) x Cleola
Lutz Rollke (flav) x czwerzikianum
Lutz Rollke x ecuadorense (2)
Lynn Evans Gouldner x Pink Panther
Magdalene Rose x Waunakee Sunset
Magdelene Rose x Mem. Dick Clemens 
Magdalene Rose x Walter Schomburg
Mem. Dick Clemens x Jersey
Mem. Dick Clemens x Acker's Superstar
_*(Mem. Dick Clemens x sargentianum) x Sunset Glow*_ 
pearcei x Petit Port
Petit Port x Barbara LeAnn
Petit Port x Lynn Evans Gouldner 
Rachel Kirk x St. Ouen
Saint's Apprentice x Barbara LeAnn
Saint's Apprentice x Hanne Dale
Saint's Apprentice x Lynn Evans Gouldner (2)
Saint Peter x Barbara LeAnn
Saint Peter x besseae (flav)
Silver Eagle x Petite Port
Twilight x Beauport
Twilight x Hanne Popow
Twilight x Barbara LeAnn

My thanks to the Baileys.  


Yes, as usual, the boldly italicized ones are the new additions.


----------



## goldenrose (Jul 8, 2009)

The Bailey's are doing a presentation at IOS this Sunday! I ordered the St.Ouen (using Hanne 'Snow White), is that what you have? :drool:


----------



## Scooby5757 (Jul 8, 2009)

Eric, this list is getting to have a life of its own. It's like you need to keep feeding it, or else... oke:


----------



## NYEric (Jul 8, 2009)

It owns me!


----------



## NYEric (Jul 8, 2009)

goldenrose said:


> The Bailey's are doing a presentation at IOS this Sunday! I ordered the St.Ouen (using Hanne 'Snow White), is that what you have? :drool:



Yes, in the photo you see it's semi-flav!


----------



## NYEric (Jul 27, 2009)

I rented a car and went to the Parkside Fest last saturday. Besides seeing Scooby, Clark Edwards, EOrchids, and a few others I bought some plants, I got phrags from Piping Rock Orchids and Woodstream Orchids; plus I rec'd my order from Dean 'Paphiness' Hung; so I have an Updated list: 

Phrag Species:

besseae flav. (6) 
besseae ( pink, OZ line)
besseae (pink)(1) 
besseae (21) 
boissierianum
dalessandroi
fischeri (3) 
kovachii 
mexipedium 
schlimii


Phrag Hybrids:

Acker's Flare
Acker's Ice (2)
Acker's Passion
Acker's Royalty (2) 
Acker's Starlight
Acker's Superstar 
Alfredo Manrique 
Allison Strohm 
Andean Fire (flav.) (2)
Apple Pie
Ashley Wilkes
Asuko Fischer
Augres
Aurora
Autumn Fire
Barbara LeAnn (2)
Beauport	
Belle Watling(2)
Beverly Fischer 
Bright Spot 
Bullseye - Hanne Popow x Lynn Evans Gouldner (2)
Cahaba Glow 
Cahaba Katie Rose 
Cahaba Morning Mist 
Cahaba Susie Mattison 
Cape May County (flav)(3)
Cape Sunset
Cardinale
Charlie Hanson
Chuck Acker
Don Wimber
Dragon Dance
Ecuabess (flav)
Eileen Rickman
Elizabeth March
Elizabeth Castle (2)
Eric Young (flavum, w/ alb longifolium!)
Eumelia Arias (3)
Evening Blaze (2)
Evening Charm (2) 
Fast Forward (2)
Fox Valley Fireball
Fritz Schomburg (2)
Fritz Schomburg (flav)
Frosted Velvet 
_*Future Impact - ecuadorense x St. Ouen*_ 
Glass Slipper 
Golden Beryl (2)
Grande (2)
Grouville (2)
Grouville (flavum)
Haley Decker (2)
Hanne Dale
Hanne Popow (4)
Hanne Popow (flavum)
_*Hat Creek - hartwegii x fischeri*_
Havre des Pas (flavum)
Holy Smoke
Hot Shot
Ice Princess [Yellow] (2)
Ice Princess [white] (2)
Icho Tower [flavum] (2)
Imagine
Inca Rose (2)
Inca Ruby - besseae x Rosalie Dixler
Jason Fischer (6)
Kelly Nash (2)
La Hougette
La Vingtaine 
Lutz Rollke (flavum)
Lynn Evans Gouldner (2)
Maria Glanz (flavum) (3) 
Mary Bess
Mem. Dick Clemens 
Mem. Dick Clemens [flavum] 
Mem. Estelle Getty 
*Mem. Garren Weaver (2)*
Michelle Hershey
Mingoville Morn
Mountain Maid (flavum) 
Olaf Gruss [flavum] (4)
Peruflora's Angel (2)
Peruflora's Cirila Alca 
Peruflora's Saltimbuco 
Petit Port
Pink Panther
Prime Time 
Prissy (2)
Purple Wave
Rachel Kirk
Randy MacDonald
Robert Palm (flav.)
Robert C. Silich
Robin Redbreast [flavum]
Rosalie Dixler
Rosy Charm
Ruby Slippers (flavum)
Ryoko Urabe
Sara Beth
Sarah Eadie (3)
Satisfaction
Scarlett O'Hara
Sherman's March
Shimmer
Silver Eagle
Silver Rose [cream]
Silver Rose [white]_*(2)*_ 
Sinking Creek (flav)
Soft Spot (3)
Spot on - Lynn Evans Gouldner x Pink Panther
St. Eligius
St. Ouen (2) 
St. Ouen (flav.) (1)
St. Rich [white]
Summer Sun (2)
Sunset Glow (2) 
Sunset Magic
Sunspot
Suzanne Decker
Tara
Tickled Pink
Twilight (2) 
Varney's Bridge 
Waunakee Doll
Waunakee Sunset (6)
Westmount
Will Chantry
Will Chantry (flav) 
_*Wossen*_
Yakima River [flav] (2)

Un-named Phrag Hybrids: 

Acker's Superstar x besseae 
Andean Fire x boisserianum
Bel Royal x kovachii 
besseae (flav) x Tall Tails
besseae x Taras 
besseae (flav) x exstaminodum 
caricinum x Petit Port 
caricinum x Barbara LeAnn
Coffee Break x St.Ouen (flav)
Demetria x Barbara LeAnn 
Don Wimber x Robert Palm
Ecua-bess (flav) x Paul Eugene Conroy 
Evy Finnegan x schlimii
fischeri x richteri
Grouville x Barbara LeAnn 
Hanne Dale x Lynn Evans Gouldner (3)
Hanne Popow x Maria Glanz
Inca Fire x besseae
Inca Fire x Sunset Glow 
Jason Fischer x Living Fire
kovachii x boissierianum 
kovachii x czerzwikowianum
kovachii x Don Wimber 
kovachii x Eric Young 
kovachii x longifolium 
kovachii x pearcei
kovachii x Sunset Glow
kovachii x wallisii (2) 
Lutz Rollke (flav) x Cleola
Lutz Rollke (flav) x czwerzikianum
Lutz Rollke x ecuadorense (2)
Magdalene Rose x Waunakee Sunset
Magdelene Rose x Mem. Dick Clemens 
Magdalene Rose x Walter Schomburg 
_*Mem. Dick Clemens x boisserianum*_
Mem. Dick Clemens x Jersey
Mem. Dick Clemens x Acker's Superstar
pearcei x Petit Port
Petit Port x Barbara LeAnn
Petit Port x Lynn Evans Gouldner 
Rachel Kirk x St. Ouen 
*richteri x Pink Panther* 
_*Rosy Gem x Mem. Dick Clemens*_
Saint's Apprentice x Barbara LeAnn
Saint's Apprentice x Hanne Dale
Saint's Apprentice x Lynn Evans Gouldner (2)
Saint Peter x Barbara LeAnn
Saint Peter x besseae (flav)
Silver Eagle x Petite Port
Sunset Glow x czerwiakowianum
Sunset Glow x St. Ouen
Twilight x Beauport
Twilight x Hanne Popow
Twilight x Barbara LeAnn

My thanks to Bill Gouldner and Glen Decker.  


Yes, as usual, the boldly italicized ones are the new additions. BTW there are more; I just don't put them on the list!


----------



## NYEric (Sep 4, 2009)

I got a phone call from my neighbor Pat, who said she was holding 2 packages for me. One was my promenae from Seattle/Incredible Orchids. The other was a group of Paphs and Phrags, plus some disas and a dendrobium kingianum from Camp One Orchids, so I have an Updated list: 

Phrag Species:

besseae flav. (6) 
besseae ( pink, OZ line)
besseae (pink)(1) 
besseae (21) 
boissierianum
dalessandroi
fischeri (3) 
kovachii 
mexipedium 
schlimii


Phrag Hybrids:

Acker's Flare
Acker's Ice (2)
Acker's Passion
Acker's Royalty (2) 
Acker's Starlight
Acker's Superstar 
Alfredo Manrique 
Allison Strohm 
Andean Fire (flav.) (2)
Apple Pie
Ashley Wilkes
Asuko Fischer
Augres
Aurora
Autumn Fire
Barbara LeAnn (2)
Beauport	
Belle Watling(2)
Beverly Fischer 
Bright Spot 
Bullseye - Hanne Popow x Lynn Evans Gouldner (2)
Cahaba Glow 
Cahaba Katie Rose 
Cahaba Morning Mist 
Cahaba Susie Mattison 
Cape May County (flav)(3)
Cape Sunset
Cardinale
Charlie Hanson
Chuck Acker
Don Wimber
Dragon Dance
Ecuabess (flav)
Eileen Rickman
Elizabeth March
Elizabeth Castle (2)
Eric Young (flavum, w/ alb longifolium!)
Eumelia Arias (3)
Evening Blaze (2)
Evening Charm (2) 
Fast Forward (2)
Fox Valley Fireball
Fritz Schomburg (2)
Fritz Schomburg (flav)
Frosted Velvet 
Future Impact - ecuadorense x St. Ouen
Glass Slipper 
Golden Beryl (2)
Grande (2)
Grouville (2)
Grouville (flavum)
Haley Decker (2)
Hanne Dale
Hanne Popow (4)
Hanne Popow (flavum)
Hat Creek - hartwegii x fischeri
Havre des Pas (flavum)
Holy Smoke
Hot Shot
Ice Princess [Yellow] (2)
Ice Princess [white] (2)
Icho Tower [flavum] (2)
Imagine
Inca Rose (2)
Inca Ruby - besseae x Rosalie Dixler
Jason Fischer (6)
Kelly Nash (2)
La Hougette
La Vingtaine 
Lutz Rollke (flavum)
Lynn Evans Gouldner (2)
Maria Glanz (flavum) (3) 
Mary Bess
Mem. Dick Clemens 
Mem. Dick Clemens [flavum] 
Mem. Estelle Getty 
Mem. Garren Weaver (2)
Michelle Hershey
Mingoville Morn
Mountain Maid (flavum) 
Olaf Gruss [flavum] (4)
Peruflora's Angel (2)
Peruflora's Cirila Alca 
Peruflora's Saltimbuco 
Petit Port
_*Pink Flare*_
Pink Panther
Prime Time 
Prissy (2)
Purple Wave
Rachel Kirk
Randy MacDonald
Robert Palm (flav.)
Robert C. Silich
Robin Redbreast [flavum]
Rosalie Dixler
Rosy Charm
Ruby Slippers (flavum)
Ryoko Urabe
Sara Beth
Sarah Eadie (3)
Satisfaction
Scarlett O'Hara
Sherman's March
Shimmer
Silver Eagle
Silver Rose [cream]
Silver Rose [white](2) 
Sinking Creek (flav)
Soft Spot (3)
Spot on - Lynn Evans Gouldner x Pink Panther
St. Eligius
St. Ouen (2) 
St. Ouen (flav.) (1)
St. Rich [white]
Summer Sun (2)
Sunset Glow (2) 
Sunset Magic
Sunspot
Suzanne Decker
Tara
Tickled Pink
Twilight (2) 
Varney's Bridge 
*Walter Schomburg*
Waunakee Doll
Waunakee Sunset (6)
Westmount
Will Chantry
Will Chantry (flav) 
Wossen
Yakima River [flav] (2)

Un-named Phrag Hybrids: 

Acker's Superstar x besseae 
Andean Fire x boisserianum
Bel Royal x kovachii 
besseae (flav) x Tall Tails
besseae x Taras 
besseae (flav) x exstaminodum 
caricinum x Petit Port 
caricinum x Barbara LeAnn
Coffee Break x St.Ouen (flav)
Demetria x Barbara LeAnn 
Don Wimber x Robert Palm
Ecua-bess (flav) x Paul Eugene Conroy 
Evy Finnegan x schlimii
fischeri x richteri
Grouville x Barbara LeAnn 
Hanne Dale x Lynn Evans Gouldner (3)
Hanne Popow x Maria Glanz
Inca Fire x besseae
Inca Fire x Sunset Glow 
Jason Fischer x Living Fire
kovachii x boissierianum 
kovachii x czerzwikowianum
kovachii x Don Wimber 
kovachii x Eric Young 
kovachii x longifolium 
kovachii x pearcei
kovachii x Sunset Glow
kovachii x wallisii (2) 
Lutz Rollke (flav) x Cleola
Lutz Rollke (flav) x czwerzikianum
Lutz Rollke x ecuadorense (2)
Magdalene Rose x Waunakee Sunset
Magdelene Rose x Mem. Dick Clemens 
Magdalene Rose x Walter Schomburg 
Mem. Dick Clemens x boisserianum
Mem. Dick Clemens x Jersey
Mem. Dick Clemens x Acker's Superstar
pearcei x Petit Port
Petit Port x Barbara LeAnn
Petit Port x Lynn Evans Gouldner 
Rachel Kirk x St. Ouen 
richteri x Pink Panther 
Rosy Gem x Mem. Dick Clemens
Saint's Apprentice x Barbara LeAnn
Saint's Apprentice x Hanne Dale
Saint's Apprentice x Lynn Evans Gouldner (2)
Saint Peter x Barbara LeAnn
Saint Peter x besseae (flav)
Silver Eagle x Petite Port
Sunset Glow x czerwiakowianum
Sunset Glow x St. Ouen
Twilight x Beauport
Twilight x Hanne Popow
Twilight x Barbara LeAnn

My thanks to Jason O at Campone and the folks at eBay.  


Yes, as usual, the boldly italicized ones are the new additions.


----------



## NYEric (Oct 24, 2009)

I'm a little worried because I actually am reaching terminal area for plants, yet I'm still ordering orchids! 
I got my shipment from Lance P. - Orchids gone Wild, so I have an Updated list: 

Phrag Species:

besseae flav. (6) 
besseae ( pink, OZ line)
besseae (pink)(1) 
besseae (21) 
boissierianum
dalessandroi
fischeri (3) 
kovachii *(3)* 
mexipedium 
schlimii


Phrag Hybrids:

Acker's Flare
Acker's Ice (2)
Acker's Passion
Acker's Royalty (2) 
Acker's Starlight
Acker's Superstar 
Alfredo Manrique 
Allison Strohm 
Andean Fire (flav.) (2)
Apple Pie
Ashley Wilkes
Asuko Fischer
Augres
Aurora
Autumn Fire
Barbara LeAnn (2)
Beauport	
Belle Watling(2)
Beverly Fischer 
Bright Spot 
Bullseye (2)
Cahaba Glow 
Cahaba Katie Rose 
Cahaba Morning Mist 
Cahaba Susie Mattison 
Cape May County (flav)(3)
Cape Sunset
Cardinale
Charlie Hanson
Chuck Acker
Don Wimber
Dragon Dance
Ecuabess (flav)
Eileen Rickman
Elizabeth March
Elizabeth Castle (2)
Eric Young (flavum, w/ alb longifolium!)
Eumelia Arias (3)
Evening Blaze *(3)*
Evening Charm (2) 
Fast Forward (2)
Fox Valley Fireball
Fritz Schomburg (2)
Fritz Schomburg (flav)
Frosted Velvet 
Future Impact 
Glass Slipper 
Golden Beryl (2)
Grande (2)
Grouville (2)
Grouville (flavum)
Haley Decker (2)
Hanne Dale
Hanne Popow (4)
Hanne Popow (flavum)
Hat Creek - hartwegii x fischeri
Havre des Pas (flavum)
Holy Smoke
Hot Shot
Ice Princess [Yellow] (2)
Ice Princess [white] (2)
Icho Tower [flavum] (2)
Imagine
Inca Rose (2)
Inca Ruby 
Jason Fischer (6)
Kelly Nash (2)
La Hougette
La Vingtaine 
Lutz Rollke (flavum)
Lynn Evans Gouldner (2)
Maria Glanz (flavum) (3) 
Mary Bess
Mem. Dick Clemens 
Mem. Dick Clemens [flavum] 
Mem. Estelle Getty 
Mem. Garren Weaver (2)
Michelle Hershey
Mingoville Morn
Mountain Maid (flavum) 
Olaf Gruss [flavum] (4)
Peruflora's Angel (2)
Peruflora's Cirila Alca 
Peruflora's Saltimbuco 
Petit Port
Pink Flare
Pink Panther
Prime Time 
Prissy (2)
Purple Wave
Rachel Kirk
Randy MacDonald
Robert Palm (flav.)
Robert C. Silich
Robin Redbreast [flavum]
Rosalie Dixler
Rosy Charm
Ruby Slippers (flavum)
Ryoko Urabe
Sara Beth
Sarah Eadie (3)
Satisfaction
Scarlett O'Hara
Sherman's March
Shimmer
Silver Eagle
Silver Rose [cream]
Silver Rose [white](2) 
Sinking Creek (flav)
Soft Spot (3)
Spot on 
St. Eligius
St. Ouen (2) 
St. Ouen (flav.) (1)
St. Rich [white]
Summer Sun (2)
Sunset Glow (2) 
Sunset Magic
Sunspot
Suzanne Decker
Tara
Tickled Pink
Twilight (2) 
Varney's Bridge 
Walter Schomburg
Waunakee Doll
Waunakee Sunset (6)
Westmount
Will Chantry
Will Chantry (flav) 
Wossen
Yakima River [flav] (2)

Un-named Phrag Hybrids: 

Acker's Superstar x besseae *(2)* 
Andean Fire x boisserianum
Bel Royal x kovachii 
besseae (flav) x Tall Tails
besseae x Taras 
besseae (flav) x exstaminodum 
caricinum x Petit Port 
caricinum x Barbara LeAnn
Coffee Break x St.Ouen (flav)
Demetria x Barbara LeAnn 
Don Wimber x Robert Palm
Ecua-bess (flav) x Paul Eugene Conroy 
Evy Finnegan x schlimii
fischeri x richteri
Grouville x Barbara LeAnn 
Hanne Dale x Lynn Evans Gouldner (3)
Hanne Popow x Maria Glanz
Inca Fire x besseae
Inca Fire x Sunset Glow 
Jason Fischer x Living Fire
kovachii x boissierianum 
kovachii x czerzwikowianum
kovachii x Don Wimber 
kovachii x Eric Young 
kovachii x longifolium 
kovachii x pearcei
kovachii x Sunset Glow
kovachii x wallisii (2) 
Lutz Rollke (flav) x Cleola
Lutz Rollke (flav) x czwerzikianum
Lutz Rollke x ecuadorense (2)
Magdalene Rose x Waunakee Sunset _*(2)*_
Magdelene Rose x Mem. Dick Clemens 
_*Magdalene Rose x wallisii*_ 
Magdalene Rose x Walter Schomburg 
Mem. Dick Clemens x boisserianum
Mem. Dick Clemens x Jersey
Mem. Dick Clemens x Acker's Superstar
pearcei x Petit Port
Petit Port x Barbara LeAnn
Petit Port x Lynn Evans Gouldner 
Rachel Kirk x St. Ouen 
richteri x Pink Panther 
Rosy Gem x Mem. Dick Clemens
Saint's Apprentice x Barbara LeAnn
Saint's Apprentice x Hanne Dale
Saint's Apprentice x Lynn Evans Gouldner (2)
Saint Peter x Barbara LeAnn
Saint Peter x besseae (flav)
Silver Eagle x Petite Port
Sunset Glow x czerwiakowianum
Sunset Glow x St. Ouen
Twilight x Beauport
Twilight x Hanne Popow
Twilight x Barbara LeAnn


My thanks to Lance.  


Yes, as usual, the boldly italicized ones are the new additions.


----------



## Rob Zuiderwijk (Oct 24, 2009)

A growing, impressive list of Phrags. Respect.

All the best,

Rob Z.


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Oct 24, 2009)

Holy cow, what a collection. Do we get to see pictures of where you're actually stashing all of these new purchases?


----------



## NYEric (Oct 25, 2009)

There are some old photos in my 'miscellaneous stuff' thread or the growing area megathread but they are of course outdated. 
Hi "Smitty" = Rob! Thanx for the active link, I couldn't open up the infragenetic hybrid link directlyfrom my ie.


----------



## Rob Zuiderwijk (Oct 25, 2009)

Hi Eric,

I know. Lately more and more people report that for some reason they have problems using the navigation menu I implemented last year. I must say this is a real headbreaker for me. I tested it in five different browers and on the systems I used to test it, it works all the time. Lately I'm more and more considering redoing the website again so that everyone can use it. Which to me is more important than the looks of the website.

All the best,

Rob Z.


----------



## Roy (Oct 25, 2009)

Rob Zuiderwijk said:


> Hi Eric,
> 
> I know. Lately more and more people report that for some reason they have problems using the navigation menu I implemented last year. I must say this is a real headbreaker for me. I tested it in five different browers and on the systems I used to test it, it works all the time. Lately I'm more and more considering redoing the website again so that everyone can use it. Which to me is more important than the looks of the website.
> 
> ...




Rob, as I mentioned to you last year, I can't access any of the genus sections but I can access other parts like the updates & info sections ( bottom of the page) I use windows 2000. Those who can use Firefox I believe. The links on the Genus line don't activate.


----------



## SlipperFan (Oct 25, 2009)

Interesting. I don't have any problem accessing any part of Rob's site. But I do have one complaint -- I'm not able to open any link in tabs or a new window. Things only open in the same window, and I have to do a lot of clicking on the back button to go anywhere else. Does anyone else have this problem?


----------



## Rob Zuiderwijk (Oct 27, 2009)

Hello Dot,

I have just now re-enabled that feature, so you shouldn't have the problem any more.

Rob Z.


----------



## SlipperFan (Oct 27, 2009)

Oh, that is wonderful, Rob -- thank you so much!!! Now it will really be a pleasure to use your site.


----------



## NYEric (Nov 1, 2009)

Someone insinuated that I buy a lot of plants so to show I really am a conservative buyer I'm posting the updated list with the new plants I got from Orchidbabies this week.  : 

Phrag Species:

besseae flav. (6) 
besseae ( pink, OZ line)
besseae (pink)(1) 
besseae (21) 
boissierianum
dalessandroi
fischeri (3) 
kovachii (3) 
mexipedium 
schlimii


Phrag Hybrids:

Acker's Flare
Acker's Ice (2)
Acker's Passion
Acker's Royalty (2) 
Acker's Starlight
Acker's Superstar 
Alfredo Manrique 
Allison Strohm 
Andean Fire (flav.) (2)
Apple Pie
Ashley Wilkes
Asuko Fischer
Augres
Aurora
Autumn Fire
Barbara LeAnn (2)
Beauport	
Belle Watling(2)
Beverly Fischer 
Bright Spot 
Bullseye (2)
Cahaba Glow 
Cahaba Katie Rose 
Cahaba Morning Mist 
Cahaba Susie Mattison 
Cape May County (flav)(3)
Cape Sunset
Cardinale
Charlie Hanson
Chuck Acker
Don Wimber
Dragon Dance
Ecuabess (flav)
Eileen Rickman
Elizabeth March
Elizabeth Castle (2)
Eric Young (flavum, w/ alb longifolium!)
Eumelia Arias (3)
Evening Blaze (3)
Evening Charm (2) 
Fast Forward (2)
Fox Valley Fireball
Fritz Schomburg (2)
Fritz Schomburg (flav)
Frosted Velvet 
Future Impact 
Glass Slipper 
Golden Beryl (2)
Grande (2)
Grouville (2)
Grouville (flavum)
Haley Decker (2)
Hanne Dale
Hanne Popow (4)
Hanne Popow (flavum)
Hat Creek - hartwegii x fischeri
Havre des Pas (flavum)
Holy Smoke
Hot Shot
Ice Princess [Yellow] (2)
Ice Princess [white] (2)
Icho Tower [flavum] (2)
Imagine
Inca Rose (2)
Inca Ruby 
Jason Fischer _*(7)*_ a 4N one! 
Kelly Nash (2)
La Hougette
La Vingtaine 
Lutz Rollke (flavum)
Lynn Evans Gouldner (2)
Maria Glanz (flavum) (3) 
Mary Bess
Mem. Dick Clemens 
Mem. Dick Clemens [flavum] 
Mem. Estelle Getty 
Mem. Garren Weaver (2)
Michelle Hershey
Mingoville Morn
Mountain Maid (flavum) 
Olaf Gruss [flavum] (4)
Peruflora's Angel (2)
Peruflora's Cirila Alca 
Peruflora's Saltimbuco 
Petit Port
Pink Flare
Pink Panther
Prime Time 
Prissy (2)
Purple Wave
Rachel Kirk
Randy MacDonald
Robert Palm (flav.)
Robert C. Silich
Robin Redbreast [flavum]
Rosalie Dixler
Rosy Charm
Ruby Slippers (flavum)
Ryoko Urabe
Sara Beth
Sarah Eadie (3)
Satisfaction
Scarlett O'Hara
Sherman's March
Shimmer
Silver Eagle
Silver Rose [cream]
Silver Rose [white](2) 
Sinking Creek (flav)
Soft Spot (3)
Spot on 
St. Eligius
St. Ouen (2) 
St. Ouen (flav.) (1)
St. Rich [white]
Summer Sun (2)
Sunset Glow (2) 
Sunset Magic
Sunspot
Suzanne Decker
Tara
Tickled Pink
Twilight (2) 
Varney's Bridge 
Walter Schomburg
Waunakee Doll
Waunakee Sunset (6)
Westmount
Will Chantry
Will Chantry (flav) 
Wossen
Yakima River [flav] (2)

Un-named Phrag Hybrids: 

Acker's Superstar x besseae (2) 
Andean Fire x boisserianum _*(2)*_ 
Bel Royal x kovachii 
besseae (flav) x Tall Tails
besseae x Taras 
besseae (flav) x exstaminodum 
caricinum x Petit Port 
caricinum x Barbara LeAnn
Coffee Break x St.Ouen (flav)
Demetria x Barbara LeAnn 
Don Wimber x Robert Palm
Ecua-bess (flav) x Paul Eugene Conroy 
Evy Finnegan x schlimii
fischeri x richteri
Grouville x Barbara LeAnn 
Hanne Dale x Lynn Evans Gouldner (3)
Hanne Popow x Maria Glanz
Inca Fire x besseae
Inca Fire x Sunset Glow 
Jason Fischer x Living Fire
kovachii x boissierianum 
kovachii x czerzwikowianum
kovachii x Don Wimber 
kovachii x Eric Young 
kovachii x longifolium 
kovachii x pearcei
kovachii x Sunset Glow
kovachii x wallisii (2) 
Lutz Rollke (flav) x czwerzikianum
Lutz Rollke x ecuadorense (2)
Magdalene Rose x Waunakee Sunset (2)
Magdelene Rose x Mem. Dick Clemens 
Magdalene Rose x wallisii 
Magdalene Rose x Walter Schomburg 
Mem. Dick Clemens x boisserianum
Mem. Dick Clemens x Jersey
Mem. Dick Clemens x Acker's Superstar
pearcei x Petit Port
Petit Port x Barbara LeAnn
Petit Port x Lynn Evans Gouldner 
*Prissy x St. Ouen* 
Rachel Kirk x St. Ouen 
richteri x Pink Panther 
Rosy Gem x Mem. Dick Clemens
Saint's Apprentice x Barbara LeAnn
Saint's Apprentice x Hanne Dale
Saint's Apprentice x Lynn Evans Gouldner (2)
Saint Peter x Barbara LeAnn
Saint Peter x besseae (flav)
Silver Eagle x Petite Port
Sunset Glow x czerwiakowianum
Sunset Glow x St. Ouen
Twilight x Beauport
Twilight x Hanne Popow
Twilight x Barbara LeAnn


My thanks to the Bailey's.  


Yes, as usual, the boldly italicized ones are the new additions.


----------



## JeanLux (Nov 1, 2009)

Only 3 more ? at that rate you will never fill your rooms  Jean


----------



## NYEric (Nov 1, 2009)

Actually, I always by more but some are to replace plants I lost so I don't show them! 
BTW, regarding filling the room, I took a plant out of a water-tray to repot it into a larger pot. When I finished repotting I took it back and started to move some plants around to make way for the bigger pot before I realized I was messing around in the wrong tray.  The up-side is that now I've made room for another plant!


----------



## NYEric (Nov 5, 2009)

This is getting scary ! :crazy:
Chuck Acker was kind enough to grow a couple of flasks into compots for me. I got my very full and well started compots today so I'm updating my list. : 

Phrag Species:

besseae flav. (6) 
besseae ( pink, OZ line)
besseae (pink)(1) 
besseae (21) 
boissierianum
dalessandroi
fischeri (3) 
kovachii (3) 
mexipedium 
schlimii


Phrag Hybrids:

Acker's Flare
Acker's Ice (2)
Acker's Passion
Acker's Royalty (2) 
Acker's Starlight
Acker's Superstar 
Alfredo Manrique 
Allison Strohm 
Andean Fire (flav.) (2)
Apple Pie
Ashley Wilkes
Asuko Fischer
Augres
Aurora
Autumn Fire
Barbara LeAnn (2)
Beauport	
Belle Watling(2)
Beverly Fischer 
Bright Spot 
Bullseye (2)
Cahaba Glow 
Cahaba Katie Rose 
Cahaba Morning Mist 
Cahaba Susie Mattison 
Cape May County (flav)(3)
Cape Sunset
Cardinale
Charlie Hanson
Chuck Acker
Don Wimber
Dragon Dance
Ecuabess (flav)
Eileen Rickman
Elizabeth March
Elizabeth Castle (2)
Eric Young (flavum, w/ alb longifolium!)
Eumelia Arias (3)
Evening Blaze (3)
Evening Charm (2) 
Fast Forward (2)
Fox Valley Fireball
Fritz Schomburg (2)
Fritz Schomburg (flav)
Frosted Velvet 
Future Impact 
Glass Slipper 
Golden Beryl (2)
Grande (2)
Grouville (2)
Grouville (flavum)
Haley Decker (2)
Hanne Dale
Hanne Popow (4)
Hanne Popow (flavum)
Hat Creek - hartwegii x fischeri
Havre des Pas (flavum)
Holy Smoke
Hot Shot
Ice Princess [Yellow] (2)
Ice Princess [white] (2)
Icho Tower [flavum] (2)
Imagine
Inca Rose (2)
Inca Ruby 
Jason Fischer (7)
Kelly Nash (2)
La Hougette
La Vingtaine 
Lutz Rollke (flavum)
Lynn Evans Gouldner (2)
Maria Glanz (flavum) (3) 
Mary Bess
Mem. Dick Clemens 
Mem. Dick Clemens [flavum] 
Mem. Estelle Getty 
Mem. Garren Weaver (2)
Michelle Hershey
Mingoville Morn
Mountain Maid (flavum) 
Olaf Gruss [flavum] (4)
Peruflora's Angel (2)
Peruflora's Cirila Alca 
Peruflora's Saltimbuco 
Petit Port
Pink Flare
Pink Panther
Prime Time 
Prissy (2)
Purple Wave
Rachel Kirk
Randy MacDonald
Robert Palm (flav.)
Robert C. Silich
Robin Redbreast [flavum]
Rosalie Dixler
Rosy Charm
Ruby Slippers (flavum)
Ryoko Urabe
Sara Beth
Sarah Eadie (3)
Satisfaction
Scarlett O'Hara
Sherman's March
Shimmer
Silver Eagle
Silver Rose [cream]
Silver Rose [white](2) 
Sinking Creek (flav)
Soft Spot (3)
Spot on 
St. Eligius
St. Ouen (2) 
St. Ouen (flav.) (1)
St. Rich [white]
Summer Sun (2)
Sunset Glow (2) 
Sunset Magic
Sunspot
Suzanne Decker
Tara
Tickled Pink
Twilight (2) 
Varney's Bridge 
Walter Schomburg
Waunakee Doll
Waunakee Sunset (6)
_*Waunakee Sunset flavum (Compot)*_ 
Westmount
Will Chantry
Will Chantry (flav) 
Wossen
Yakima River [flav] (2)

Un-named Phrag Hybrids: 

Acker's Superstar x besseae (2) 
Andean Fire x boisserianum (2) 
Bel Royal x kovachii 
_*besseae x Sunset Magic (compot)*_ 
besseae (flav) x Tall Tails
besseae x Taras 
besseae (flav) x exstaminodum 
caricinum x Petit Port 
caricinum x Barbara LeAnn
Coffee Break x St.Ouen (flav)
Demetria x Barbara LeAnn 
Don Wimber x Robert Palm
Ecua-bess (flav) x Paul Eugene Conroy 
Evy Finnegan x schlimii
fischeri x richteri
Grouville x Barbara LeAnn 
Hanne Dale x Lynn Evans Gouldner (3)
Hanne Popow x Maria Glanz
Inca Fire x besseae
Inca Fire x Sunset Glow 
Jason Fischer x Living Fire
kovachii x boissierianum 
kovachii x czerzwikowianum
kovachii x Don Wimber 
kovachii x Eric Young 
kovachii x longifolium 
kovachii x pearcei
kovachii x Sunset Glow
kovachii x wallisii (2) 
Lutz Rollke (flav) x czwerzikianum
Lutz Rollke x ecuadorense (2)
Magdalene Rose x Waunakee Sunset (2)
Magdelene Rose x Mem. Dick Clemens 
Magdalene Rose x wallisii 
Magdalene Rose x Walter Schomburg 
Mem. Dick Clemens x boisserianum
Mem. Dick Clemens x Jersey
Mem. Dick Clemens x Acker's Superstar
pearcei x Petit Port
Petit Port x Barbara LeAnn
Petit Port x Lynn Evans Gouldner 
Prissy x St. Ouen 
Rachel Kirk x St. Ouen 
richteri x Pink Panther 
Rosy Gem x Mem. Dick Clemens
Saint's Apprentice x Barbara LeAnn
Saint's Apprentice x Hanne Dale
Saint's Apprentice x Lynn Evans Gouldner (2)
Saint Peter x Barbara LeAnn
Saint Peter x besseae (flav)
Silver Eagle x Petite Port
Sunset Glow x czerwiakowianum
Sunset Glow x St. Ouen
Twilight x Beauport
Twilight x Hanne Popow
Twilight x Barbara LeAnn


My thanks to Chuck Acker.  


Yes, as usual, the boldly italicized ones are the new additions.


----------



## JeanLux (Nov 5, 2009)

how many plantlets per compot Eric? (will need lots of space later on  ) Jean


----------



## NYEric (Nov 5, 2009)

The weaker one has about 18 plantlets 50 - 75 mm leafspan.


----------



## cnycharles (Nov 7, 2009)

21 besseaes? holy cow! I see three fischeri's, maybe we need to do another trade!


----------



## NYEric (Nov 8, 2009)

Actually I was thinking I need more besseaes. I find growing them individually instead of in the community water trays is working better!


----------



## Clark (Nov 8, 2009)

2 Qs on the compots.

Are they in sphag?
Are they under lights?
Thanks.


----------



## NYEric (Nov 8, 2009)

No, in regular mix. [small bark, charcoal, perlite] I added a little of my fine grade mix which is same as above but adds chopped sphagnum, diatomite + maybe a little aliflor but the screening reduced to sand size] No, I still dont have much artificial lighting. The Pk x dalessandroi compot is still in its original sphag though.


----------



## cnycharles (Nov 8, 2009)

NYEric said:


> Actually I was thinking I need more besseaes. I find growing them individually instead of in the community water trays is working better!



paphiness orchids has their oz bulk packs of besseae...


----------



## NYEric (Nov 8, 2009)

Yeah, I will probably order that from Dean.


----------



## Roy (Nov 8, 2009)

Did you buy the apartment next door Eric or are you living on the roof ??


----------



## NYEric (Nov 9, 2009)

I've just got to post some photos, it's out of control and I'm running out of space!


----------



## Clark (Nov 9, 2009)

Affordable basement space for lease, just across the bay. oke:


----------



## NYEric (Nov 9, 2009)

I could make you very sorry you made that offer!


----------



## sniguamma (Nov 30, 2009)

*Last Page*

By no means is not present. I know.


----------



## NYEric (Jan 31, 2010)

Although I lost the plants from Canada :sob: I got my stuff from eBay and some phrags from Orchidbabies and Windy Hill Gardens, so I'm updating my list. : 

Phrag Species:

besseae flav. (*7*) 
besseae ( pink, OZ line)
besseae (pink)(1) 
besseae (21) 
boissierianum
dalessandroi
fischeri (3) 
kovachii (3) 
mexipedium 
schlimii


Phrag Hybrids:

Acker's Flare
Acker's Ice (2)
Acker's Passion
Acker's Royalty (2) 
Acker's Starlight
Acker's Superstar 
Alfredo Manrique 
Allison Strohm 
Andean Fire (flav.) (2)
Apple Pie
Ashley Wilkes
Asuko Fischer
Augres
Aurora
Autumn Fire
Barbara LeAnn (2)
Beauport	
Belle Watling(2)
Beverly Fischer 
Bright Spot 
Bullseye (2)
Cahaba Glow 
Cahaba Katie Rose 
Cahaba Morning Mist _*(2)*_
Cahaba Susie Mattison _*(3)*_
Cape May County (flav)(3)
Cape Sunset
Cardinale
Charlie Hanson
Chuck Acker
Don Wimber
Dragon Dance
Ecuabess (flav)
Eileen Rickman
Elizabeth March
Elizabeth Castle (2)
*Eric Young (flavum)*
Eric Young (flavum, w/ alb longifolium!)
Eumelia Arias (3)
Evening Blaze (3)
Evening Charm (2) 
Fast Forward (2)
Fox Valley Fireball
Fritz Schomburg (2)
Fritz Schomburg (flav)
Frosted Velvet 
Future Impact 
Glass Slipper 
Golden Beryl (2)
Grande (2)
Grouville (2)
Grouville (flavum)
Haley Decker (2)
Hanne Dale
Hanne Popow (4)
Hanne Popow (flavum)
Hat Creek - hartwegii x fischeri
Havre des Pas (flavum)
Holy Smoke
Hot Shot
Ice Princess [Yellow] (2)
Ice Princess [white] (2)
Icho Tower [flavum] (2)
Imagine
Inca Rose (2)
Inca Ruby 
Jason Fischer _*(8)*_
Kelly Nash (2)
La Hougette
La Vingtaine 
Lutz Rollke (flavum)
Lynn Evans Gouldner (2)
Maria Glanz (flavum) (3) 
Mary Bess
Mem. Dick Clemens 
Mem. Dick Clemens [flavum] 
Mem. Estelle Getty 
Mem. Garren Weaver (2)
Michelle Hershey
Mingoville Morn
Mountain Maid (flavum) 
Olaf Gruss [flavum] (4)
Peruflora's Angel (2)
Peruflora's Cirila Alca 
Peruflora's Saltimbuco 
Petit Port
Pink Flare
Pink Panther
Prime Time 
Prissy (2)
Purple Wave
Rachel Kirk
Randy MacDonald
Robert Palm (flav.)
Robert C. Silich
Robin Redbreast [flavum]
Rosalie Dixler
Rosy Charm
Ruby Slippers (flavum)
Ryoko Urabe
Sara Beth
Sarah Eadie (3)
Satisfaction
Scarlett O'Hara
Sherman's March
Shimmer
Silver Eagle
Silver Rose [cream]
Silver Rose [white](2) 
Sinking Creek (flav)
Soft Spot (3)
Spot on 
St. Eligius
St. Ouen (2) 
St. Ouen (flav.) (1)
St. Rich [white]
Summer Sun (2)
Sunset Glow (2) 
Sunset Magic
Sunspot
Suzanne Decker
Tara
Tickled Pink
Twilight (2) 
Varney's Bridge 
Walter Schomburg
Waunakee Doll
Waunakee Sunset (6)
Waunakee Sunset flavum (Compot)
Westmount
Will Chantry
Will Chantry (flav) 
Wossen
Yakima River [flav] (2)

Un-named Phrag Hybrids: 

Acker's Superstar x besseae (2) 
Andean Fire x boisserianum (2) 
Bel Royal x kovachii 
besseae x Sunset Magic (compot) 
besseae (flav) x Tall Tails
besseae x Taras 
besseae (flav) x exstaminodum 
caricinum x Petit Port 
caricinum x Barbara LeAnn
Coffee Break x St.Ouen (flav)
Demetria x Barbara LeAnn 
Don Wimber x Robert Palm
Ecua-bess (flav) x Paul Eugene Conroy 
Evy Finnegan x schlimii
fischeri x richteri
Grouville x Barbara LeAnn 
Hanne Dale x Lynn Evans Gouldner (3)
Hanne Popow x Maria Glanz
Inca Fire x besseae
Inca Fire x Sunset Glow 
Jason Fischer x Living Fire
kovachii x boissierianum 
kovachii x czerzwikowianum
kovachii x Don Wimber 
kovachii x Eric Young 
kovachii x longifolium 
kovachii x pearcei
kovachii x Sunset Glow
kovachii x wallisii (2) 
Lutz Rollke (flav) x czwerzikianum
Lutz Rollke x ecuadorense (2)
Magdalene Rose x Waunakee Sunset (2)
Magdelene Rose x Mem. Dick Clemens 
Magdalene Rose x wallisii 
Magdalene Rose x Walter Schomburg 
Mem. Dick Clemens x boisserianum
Mem. Dick Clemens x Jersey
Mem. Dick Clemens x Acker's Superstar
pearcei x Petit Port
Petit Port x Barbara LeAnn
Petit Port x Lynn Evans Gouldner 
Prissy x St. Ouen 
Rachel Kirk x St. Ouen 
richteri x Pink Panther 
Rosy Gem x Mem. Dick Clemens
Saint's Apprentice x Barbara LeAnn
Saint's Apprentice x Hanne Dale
Saint's Apprentice x Lynn Evans Gouldner (2)
Saint Peter x Barbara LeAnn
Saint Peter x besseae (flav)
Silver Eagle x Petite Port
Sunset Glow x czerwiakowianum
Sunset Glow x St. Ouen
Twilight x Beauport
Twilight x Hanne Popow
Twilight x Barbara LeAnn


My thanks to THe Baileys and the LeDoux's.  


Yes, as usual, the boldly italicized ones are the new additions.


----------



## smartie2000 (Feb 1, 2010)

What happened in Canada .
I hate Candian customs officers


----------



## eOrchids (Feb 1, 2010)

Sorry to hear about the Canadian incident!

Quite a list there, Eric!


----------



## Phragmatic (Feb 1, 2010)

Here's a couple of names for your un-named hybrids:

wallisii X kovachii: Andean Tears
czerwiakowianum X kovachii: Peruflora's Saltimbanco
kovachii X richteri: Peruflora's Angel
kovachii X Eric Young: Peruflora's Spirit
Memoria Dick Clements X boissierianum: Kiyo Kawatsura
besseae X Taras: Daystar
caricinum X Petit Port: Rob Zuiderwijk

Hoping this will help


----------



## etex (Feb 1, 2010)

Awesome list! No wonder you can spot the addicted!


----------



## Drorchid (Feb 1, 2010)

That is pretty impressive!!:clap::clap:

Is your goal to get every besseae hybrid that was ever made?

Robert


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Feb 1, 2010)

Drorchid said:


> ...Is your goal to get every besseae hybrid that was ever made? Robert



oke: I thought he already has every one...


----------



## NYEric (Feb 1, 2010)

Phragmatic said:


> Here's a couple of names for your un-named hybrids:
> 
> wallisii X kovachii: Andean Tears
> czerwiakowianum X kovachii: Peruflora's Saltimbanco
> ...



I knew some of these but thanx.  Funny you should mention it Rob but there's a plant you guys are holding for me that will help toward my goal of besseae world domination. oke:


----------



## Drorchid (Feb 1, 2010)

NYEric said:


> I knew some of these but thanx.  Funny you should mention it Rob but there's a plant you guys are holding for me that will help toward my goal of besseae world domination. oke:



Which one is that?

Robert


----------



## NYEric (Feb 1, 2010)

I think Beverly Fischer x besseae or something, It didn't have good roots so it wasn't shipped until they grow out.


----------



## Bolero (Feb 2, 2010)

That last listing is the most impressive list of Phrags I've seen, I have seen a few biggish collections but that one would be a great one to see.


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Feb 2, 2010)

Orchid Round Up at NYEric's! We'd probably have to visit one at a time though.


----------



## Rob Zuiderwijk (Feb 2, 2010)

Hi Eric,

I see your impressive collection keeps growing.
And I just read about your adventure at the Canadian/US border. I'm sorry to hear about the lose of plants.

All the best,

Rob Z.

P.S.


Phragmatic said:


> <snip>
> caricinum X Petit Port: Rob Zuiderwijk
> <snip>


Don't tell me you're planning to call your clone 'Smitty'...


----------



## Drorchid (Feb 2, 2010)

NYEric said:


> I think Beverly Fischer x besseae or something, It didn't have good roots so it wasn't shipped until they grow out.



It was probably Phrag. Rising Son (Jason Fischer x Barbara LeAnn).

Another one you don't have is Phrag. Windsor Castle (Elizabeth Castle x besseae).

Robert


----------



## NYEric (Feb 2, 2010)

OK, I'll take one of those also!


----------



## NYEric (Feb 2, 2010)

Rob Zuiderwijk said:


> Hi Eric,
> 
> All the best,
> 
> ...


Hi, Smitty. Actually, I was told that if I tried to get away with that in the Netherlands they would have made me smoke the plants!


----------



## Rob Zuiderwijk (Feb 3, 2010)

NYEric said:


> Hi, Smitty. Actually, I was told that if I tried to get away with that in the Netherlands they would have made me smoke the plants!


 
:rollhappy::rollhappy::rollhappy:


----------



## NYEric (Feb 14, 2010)

Although H.P. Norton couldn't make the National Capital Orchid Society (Paph okeshow w/ my order, Alfredo Manrique and Bill Gouldner (Woodstream) were there w/ some new crosses, so I'm updating my list. : 

Phrag Species:

besseae flav. (7) 
besseae ( pink, OZ line)
besseae (pink)(1) 
besseae (21) 
boissierianum
dalessandroi
fischeri (3) 
kovachii (3) 
mexipedium 
schlimii


Phrag Hybrids:

Acker's Flare
Acker's Ice (2)
Acker's Passion
Acker's Royalty (2) 
Acker's Starlight
Acker's Superstar 
Alfredo Manrique 
Allison Strohm 
Andean Fire (flav.) (2) 
Andean Tears _*(3)*_
Apple Pie
Ashley Wilkes
Asuko Fischer
Augres
Aurora
Autumn Fire
Barbara LeAnn (2)
Beauport	
Belle Watling(2)
Beverly Fischer 
Bright Spot 
Bullseye (2)
Cahaba Glow 
Cahaba Katie Rose 
Cahaba Morning Mist (2)
Cahaba Susie Mattison (3)
Cape May County (flav)(3)
Cape Sunset
Cardinale
Charlie Hanson
Chuck Acker
Daystar
Don Wimber
Dragon Dance
Ecuabess (flav)
Eileen Rickman
Elizabeth March
Elizabeth Castle (2)
Eric Young (flavum)
Eric Young (flavum, w/ alb longifolium!)
Eumelia Arias (3)
Evening Blaze (3)
Evening Charm (2) 
Fast Forward (2)
Fox Valley Fireball
Fritz Schomburg (2)
Fritz Schomburg (flav)
Frosted Velvet 
Future Impact 
Glass Slipper 
Golden Beryl (2)
Grande (2)
Grouville (2)
Grouville (flavum)
Haley Decker (2)
Hanne Dale
Hanne Popow (4)
Hanne Popow (flavum)
Hat Creek - hartwegii x fischeri
Havre des Pas (flavum)
Holy Smoke
Hot Shot
Ice Princess [Yellow] (2)
Ice Princess [white] (2)
Icho Tower [flavum] (2)
Imagine
Inca Rose (2)
Inca Ruby 
Jason Fischer (8)
Kelly Nash (2)
Kiyo Kawatsura
La Hougette
La Vingtaine 
Lutz Rollke (flavum)
Lynn Evans Gouldner (2)
Maria Glanz (flavum) (3) 
Mary Bess
Mem. Dick Clemens 
Mem. Dick Clemens [flavum] 
Mem. Estelle Getty 
Mem. Garren Weaver (2)
Michelle Hershey
Mingoville Morn
Mountain Maid (flavum) 
Olaf Gruss [flavum] (4)
Peruflora's Angel (2)
Peruflora's Cirila Alca 
Peruflora's Saltimbuco _*(2)*_
Petit Port
Pink Flare
Pink Panther
Prime Time 
Prissy (2)
Purple Wave
Rachel Kirk
Randy MacDonald
Robert Palm (flav.)
Robert C. Silich\
Rob Zuiderwijk
Robin Redbreast [flavum]
Rosalie Dixler
Rosy Charm
Ruby Slippers (flavum)
Ryoko Urabe
Sara Beth
Sarah Eadie (3)
Satisfaction
Scarlett O'Hara
Sherman's March
Shimmer
Silver Eagle
Silver Rose [cream]
Silver Rose [white](2) 
Sinking Creek (flav)
Soft Spot (3)
Spot on 
St. Eligius
St. Ouen (2) 
St. Ouen (flav.) (1)
St. Rich [white]
Summer Sun (2)
Sunset Glow (2) 
Sunset Magic
Sunspot
Suzanne Decker
Tara
Tickled Pink
Twilight (2) 
Varney's Bridge 
Walter Schomburg
Waunakee Doll
Waunakee Sunset (6)
Waunakee Sunset flavum (Compot)
Westmount
Will Chantry
Will Chantry (flav) 
Wossen
Yakima River [flav] (2)

Un-named Phrag Hybrids: 

Acker's Superstar x besseae (2) 
Andean Fire x boisserianum (2) 
Bel Royal x kovachii 
besseae x Sunset Magic (compot) 
besseae (flav) x Tall Tails
besseae (flav) x exstaminodum 
caricinum x Barbara LeAnn
Coffee Break x St.Ouen (flav)
Demetria x Barbara LeAnn 
Don Wimber x Robert Palm
Ecua-bess (flav) x Paul Eugene Conroy 
Evy Finnegan x schlimii
fischeri x richteri
_*Future Impact x schlimii *_
Grouville x Barbara LeAnn 
Hanne Dale x Lynn Evans Gouldner (3)
Hanne Popow x Maria Glanz
Inca Fire x besseae
Inca Fire x Sunset Glow 
Jason Fischer x Living Fire
_*kovachii x Barbara LeAnn*_
kovachii x Don Wimber 
kovachii x Eric Young 
_*kovachii x Grouville *_
kovachii x longifolium 
kovachii x pearcei
kovachii x Sunset Glow
Lutz Rollke (flav) x czwerzikianum
Lutz Rollke (flav)x ecuadorense (2) 
*Lutz Rollke (flav) x lindleyanum* 
Magdalene Rose x Waunakee Sunset (2)
Magdelene Rose x Mem. Dick Clemens 
Magdalene Rose x wallisii 
Magdalene Rose x Walter Schomburg 
Mem. Dick Clemens x boisserianum
Mem. Dick Clemens x Jersey
Mem. Dick Clemens x Acker's Superstar
pearcei x Petit Port
Petit Port x Barbara LeAnn
Petit Port x Lynn Evans Gouldner 
Prissy x St. Ouen 
Rachel Kirk x St. Ouen 
richteri x Pink Panther 
Rosy Gem x Mem. Dick Clemens
Saint's Apprentice x Barbara LeAnn
Saint's Apprentice x Hanne Dale
Saint's Apprentice x Lynn Evans Gouldner (2)
Saint Peter x Barbara LeAnn
Saint Peter x besseae (flav)
Silver Eagle x Petite Port
Sunset Glow x czerwiakowianum
Sunset Glow x St. Ouen
Twilight x Beauport
Twilight x Hanne Popow
Twilight x Barbara LeAnn


My thanks to Senor Manique and the Gouldners (and congrats on their new baby! ).  


Yes, as usual, the boldly italicized ones are the new additions.


----------



## SlipperFan (Feb 14, 2010)

I stand in awe.


----------



## NYEric (Mar 4, 2010)

I got my order from Orchids Limited tonight so I'm updating my list. : 

Phrag Species:

besseae flav. (7) 
besseae ( pink, OZ line)
besseae (pink)(1) 
besseae (21) 
boissierianum
dalessandroi
fischeri (3) 
kovachii (3) 
mexipedium 
schlimii


Phrag Hybrids:

Acker's Flare
Acker's Ice (2)
Acker's Passion
Acker's Royalty (2) 
Acker's Starlight
Acker's Superstar 
Alfredo Manrique 
Allison Strohm 
Andean Fire (flav.) (2) 
Andean Tears (3)
Apple Pie
Ashley Wilkes
Asuko Fischer
Augres
Aurora
Autumn Fire
Barbara LeAnn (2)
Beauport	
Belle Watling(2)
Beverly Fischer 
Bright Spot 
Bullseye (2)
Cahaba Glow 
Cahaba Katie Rose 
Cahaba Morning Mist (2)
Cahaba Susie Mattison (3)
Cape May County (flav)(3)
Cape Sunset
Cardinale
Charlie Hanson
Chuck Acker
Daystar
Don Wimber
Dragon Dance
Ecuabess (flav)
Eileen Rickman
Elizabeth March
Elizabeth Castle (2)
Eric Young (flavum)
Eric Young (flavum, w/ alb longifolium!)
Eumelia Arias (3)
Evening Blaze (3)
Evening Charm (2) 
Fast Forward (2)
Fox Valley Fireball
Fritz Schomburg (2)
Fritz Schomburg (flav)
Frosted Velvet 
Future Impact 
Glass Slipper 
Golden Beryl (2)
Grande (2)
Grouville (2)
Grouville (flavum)
Haley Decker (2)
Hanne Dale
Hanne Popow (4)
Hanne Popow (flavum)
Hat Creek - hartwegii x fischeri
Havre des Pas (flavum)
Holy Smoke
Hot Shot
Ice Princess [Yellow] (2)
Ice Princess [white] (2)
Icho Tower [flavum] (2)
Imagine
Inca Rose (2)
Inca Ruby 
Jason Fischer (8)
Kelly Nash (2)
Kiyo Kawatsura
La Hougette
La Vingtaine 
Lutz Rollke (flavum)
Lynn Evans Gouldner (2)
Maria Glanz (flavum) (3) 
Mary Bess
Mem. Dick Clemens 
Mem. Dick Clemens [flavum] 
Mem. Estelle Getty 
Mem. Garren Weaver (2)
Michelle Hershey
Mingoville Morn
Mountain Maid (flavum) 
Olaf Gruss [flavum] (4)
Peruflora's Angel (2)
Peruflora's Cirila Alca 
Peruflora's Saltimbuco (2)
 Petit Port
Pink Flare
Pink Panther
Prime Time 
Prissy (2)
Purple Wave
Rachel Kirk
Randy MacDonald
Robert Palm (flav.)
Robert C. Silich
Rob Zuiderwijk
Robin Redbreast [flavum]
Rosalie Dixler
Rosy Charm
Ruby Slippers (flavum)
Ryoko Urabe
Sara Beth
Sarah Eadie (3)
Satisfaction
Scarlett O'Hara
Sherman's March
Shimmer
Silver Eagle
Silver Rose [cream]
Silver Rose [white](2) 
Sinking Creek (flav)
Soft Spot (3)
Spot on 
St. Eligius
St. Ouen (2) 
St. Ouen (flav.) (1)
St. Rich [white]
Summer Sun (2)
Sunset Glow (2) 
Sunset Magic
Sunspot
Suzanne Decker
Tara
Tickled Pink
Twilight (2) 
Varney's Bridge 
_*Vyonne Fay Wilson*_ (lindleyanum x fischeri)
Walter Schomburg
Waunakee Doll
Waunakee Sunset (6)
Waunakee Sunset flavum (Compot)
Westmount
Will Chantry
Will Chantry (flav) 
Wossen
Yakima River [flav] (2)

Un-named Phrag Hybrids: 

Acker's Superstar x besseae (2) 
Andean Fire x boisserianum (2) 
Bel Royal x kovachii 
besseae x Sunset Magic (compot) 
besseae (flav) x Tall Tails
besseae (flav) x exstaminodum 
_*Beverly Fischer x besseae*_ 
caricinum x Barbara LeAnn
Coffee Break x St.Ouen (flav)
Demetria x Barbara LeAnn 
Don Wimber x Robert Palm
Ecua-bess (flav) x Paul Eugene Conroy 
Evy Finnegan x schlimii
fischeri x richteri
Future Impact x schlimii 
Grouville x Barbara LeAnn 
Hanne Dale x Lynn Evans Gouldner (3)
Hanne Popow x Maria Glanz
_*Icho Towers (flav)x besseae (flav)*_ 
Inca Fire x besseae
Inca Fire x Sunset Glow 
Jason Fischer x Living Fire
kovachii x Barbara LeAnn
kovachii x Don Wimber 
kovachii x Eric Young 
kovachii x Grouville 
kovachii x longifolium 
kovachii x pearcei
kovachii x Sunset Glow
Lutz Rollke (flav) x czwerzikianum
Lutz Rollke (flav)x ecuadorense (2) 
Lutz Rollke (flav) x lindleyanum 
Magdalene Rose x Waunakee Sunset (2)
Magdelene Rose x Mem. Dick Clemens 
Magdalene Rose x wallisii 
Magdalene Rose x Walter Schomburg 
Mem. Dick Clemens x boisserianum
Mem. Dick Clemens x Jersey
Mem. Dick Clemens x Acker's Superstar
pearcei x Petit Port
Petit Port x Barbara LeAnn
Petit Port x Lynn Evans Gouldner 
Prissy x St. Ouen 
Rachel Kirk x St. Ouen 
richteri x Pink Panther 
Rosy Gem x Mem. Dick Clemens
Saint's Apprentice x Barbara LeAnn
Saint's Apprentice x Hanne Dale
Saint's Apprentice x Lynn Evans Gouldner (2)
Saint Peter x Barbara LeAnn
Saint Peter x besseae (flav)
Silver Eagle x Petite Port
Sunset Glow x czerwiakowianum
Sunset Glow x St. Ouen
Twilight x Beauport
Twilight x Hanne Popow
Twilight x Barbara LeAnn


My thanks to Jason F. and Dr. Rob!  


Yes, as usual, the boldly italicized ones are the new additions.


----------



## smartie2000 (Mar 4, 2010)

wow. This one impressive collection.


----------



## eOrchids (Mar 4, 2010)

Jeezzz Eric. That's one impressive collection!


----------



## Leo Schordje (Mar 4, 2010)

All in NYC apartment. Out of control is all I can say. You got it bad man. I'm there with you, but at least I have a little more room in this house.


----------



## NYEric (Mar 4, 2010)

I ran out of room a long time ago. I actually have pots of plants sitting on plants!


----------



## eOrchids (Mar 4, 2010)

One word, Eric!

SHELVES!!!

They do wonders to any orchid collection!


----------



## NYEric (Mar 4, 2010)

The shelves are occupied! I am starting to get rolling ELFA shelves, but they're pricey!!!


----------



## Hera (Mar 4, 2010)

You know Eric, if you started breeding and flasking, I bet you could find some buyers on this site. You could make some interesting crosses with what you have. Of course I probably shouldn't encourage ...... you do need to sleep somewhere.


----------



## NYEric (Mar 4, 2010)

I've only tried breeding once, I need tips. Maybe that's why I'm single..


----------



## JeanLux (Mar 5, 2010)

You are arriving quite near the complete list !!!

btw, I did not find Vyonne Fay Wilson (lindleyanum x fischeri) in the RHS register! is that naming correct; it must be very new!! Jean


----------



## NYEric (Mar 5, 2010)

That one and Mem. Estelle Getty are OL crosses that don't appear on RHS list.


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Mar 5, 2010)

They're both in Orchidwiz. Vyonne registered in 2009 and Mem. Estelle in 2008.


----------



## NYEric (Mar 5, 2010)

thanx.


----------



## NYEric (Mar 29, 2010)

I culled my plants and threw out some that were doing porly including my Silver Eagle, a Golden Beryl, etc :sob: but I got my order from Woodstream and Ecuagenera at the SEPOS show at Longwood Gardens and JP Faust and Zephyrus Orchids in Montreal so I'm updating my list. : 

Phrag Species:

besseae flav. _*(8)*_ 
besseae ( pink, OZ line)
besseae (pink)(1) 
besseae (21) 
boissierianum
dalessandroi
fischeri (3) 
kovachii (3) 
mexipedium 
schlimii


Phrag Hybrids:

Acker's Flare
Acker's Ice (2)
Acker's Passion
Acker's Royalty (2) 
Acker's Starlight
Acker's Superstar 
Alfredo Manrique 
Allison Strohm 
Andean Fire (flav.) (2) 
Andean Tears (3)
Apple Pie
Ashley Wilkes
Asuko Fischer
Augres
Aurora
Autumn Fire
Barbara LeAnn (2)
Beauport	
Belle Watling(2)
Beverly Fischer 
Bright Spot 
Bullseye (2)
Cahaba Glow 
Cahaba Katie Rose 
Cahaba Morning Mist (2)
Cahaba Susie Mattison (3)
Cape May County (flav)(3)
Cape Sunset
Cardinale
Charlie Hanson
Chuck Acker
_*Claude Marcoux*_
Daystar
_*Desormes (white)*_
Don Wimber
Dragon Dance
Ecuabess (flav)
Eileen Rickman
Elizabeth March
Elizabeth Castle (2)
Eric Young (flavum)
Eric Young (flavum, w/ alb longifolium!)
Eumelia Arias (3)
Evening Blaze (3)
Evening Charm (2) 
Fast Forward (2)
Fox Valley Fireball
Fritz Schomburg (2)
Fritz Schomburg (flav)
Frosted Velvet 
Future Impact 
Glass Slipper 
Golden Beryl (1)
Grande (2)
Grouville (2)
Grouville (flavum)
Haley Decker (2)
Hanne Dale
Hanne Popow (4)
Hanne Popow (flavum) _*(2)*_
Hat Creek - hartwegii x fischeri
Havre des Pas (flavum)
Holy Smoke
Hot Shot
Ice Princess [Yellow] (2)
Ice Princess [white] (2)
Icho Tower [flavum] (2)
Imagine
Inca Rose (2)
Inca Ruby 
Jason Fischer (8)
Kelly Nash (2)
Kiyo Kawatsura
La Hougette
La Vingtaine 
Lutz Rollke (flavum)
Lynn Evans Gouldner (2)
Maria Glanz (flavum) (3) 
Mary Bess
Mem. Dick Clemens 
Mem. Dick Clemens [flavum] 
Mem. Estelle Getty 
Mem. Garren Weaver (2)
_*Michel Tremblay*_
Michelle Hershey
Mingoville Morn
Mountain Maid (flavum) 
Olaf Gruss [flavum] (4)
Peruflora's Angel (2)
Peruflora's Cirila Alca 
Peruflora's Saltimbuco (2)
Petit Port
Pink Flare
Pink Panther
Prime Time 
Prissy (2)
Purple Wave
Rachel Kirk
Randy MacDonald
Robert Palm (flav.)
_*Robert C. Silich 4N*_
Rob Zuiderwijk
Robin Redbreast [flavum]
Rosalie Dixler
Rosy Charm
Ruby Slippers (flavum)
Ryoko Urabe
Sara Beth
Sarah Eadie (3)
Satisfaction
Scarlett O'Hara 
_*Serge Harvey*_
Sherman's March
Shimmer
Silver Rose [cream]
Silver Rose [white](2) 
Sinking Creek (flav)
Soft Spot (3)
Spot on 
St. Eligius
St. Ouen (2) 
St. Ouen (flav.) (1)
St. Rich [white]
_*Stephen Manza*_ 
Summer Sun (2)
Sunset Glow (2) 
Sunset Magic
Sunspot
Suzanne Decker
Tara
Tickled Pink
Twilight (2) 
Varney's Bridge 
Vyonne Fay Wilson
Walter Schomburg
Waunakee Doll
Waunakee Sunset (6)
Waunakee Sunset flavum (Compot)
Westmount
Will Chantry
Will Chantry (flav) 
Wossen
Yakima River [flav] (2)

Un-named Phrag Hybrids: 

Acker's Superstar x besseae (2) 
Andean Fire x boisserianum (2) 
Bel Royal x kovachii 
besseae x Sunset Magic (compot) 
besseae (flav) x Tall Tails
besseae (flav) x exstaminodum 
Beverly Fischer x besseae 
*Cardinale x Lutz Rollke (flav)* 
caricinum x Barbara LeAnn 
Coffee Break x St.Ouen (flav)
Demetria x Barbara LeAnn 
Don Wimber x Robert Palm
Ecua-bess (flav) x Paul Eugene Conroy 
Evy Finnegan x schlimii
fischeri x richteri
Future Impact x schlimii 
Grouville x Barbara LeAnn 
Hanne Dale x Lynn Evans Gouldner (3)
_*Hanne Popow x caricinum*_ 
Hanne Popow x Maria Glanz
Icho Towers (flav)x besseae (flav) 
Inca Fire x besseae
Inca Fire x Sunset Glow 
Jason Fischer x Living Fire 
kovachii x Barbara LeAnn
kovachii x Don Wimber 
kovachii x Eric Young 
kovachii x Grouville 
kovachii x longifolium 
kovachii x pearcei
kovachii x Sunset Glow
Lutz Rollke (flav) x czwerzikianum
Lutz Rollke (flav)x ecuadorense (2) 
Lutz Rollke (flav) x lindleyanum 
Magdalene Rose x Waunakee Sunset (2)
Magdelene Rose x Mem. Dick Clemens 
Magdalene Rose x wallisii 
Magdalene Rose x Walter Schomburg 
Mem. Dick Clemens x boisserianum
Mem. Dick Clemens x Jersey
Mem. Dick Clemens x Acker's Superstar 
_*Michel Tremblay x Elizabeth Castle*_
pearcei x Petit Port
Petit Port x Barbara LeAnn
Petit Port x Lynn Evans Gouldner 
Prissy x St. Ouen 
Rachel Kirk x St. Ouen 
richteri x Pink Panther 
_*Robert Palm (flavum) x Rosalie Dixler*_
Rosy Gem x Mem. Dick Clemens
Saint's Apprentice x Barbara LeAnn
Saint's Apprentice x Hanne Dale
Saint's Apprentice x Lynn Evans Gouldner (2)
Saint Peter x Barbara LeAnn
Saint Peter x besseae (flav) 
_*Seymour Tower x Michele Tremblay*_
Silver Eagle x Petite Port
Sunset Glow x czerwiakowianum
Sunset Glow x St. Ouen 
_*Taras x Hanne Popow (flav)*_
Twilight x Beauport
Twilight x Hanne Popow
Twilight x Barbara LeAnn


My thanks to Ivan, Bill G., John and Jean Pierre  


Yes, as usual, the boldly italicized ones are the new additions.


----------



## cnycharles (Mar 29, 2010)

wow, the list of names is so long, for a minute I thought I was reading from the vietnam war memorial...


----------



## Phrag-Plus (Mar 29, 2010)

Impressive collection! Glad the babies got their way home this time....


----------



## NYEric (Mar 29, 2010)

Did you read my miscellaneous stuff thread!?


----------



## JeanLux (Mar 30, 2010)

Your list looks almost complete now !!! Jean

btw: I spent some time a month ago updating an older excel-sheet with phrags hybrids based on info I found in the web, (bas. RHS register)! The list contains the names of some of your 'x' crosses! If the is an interest I can mail you the sheet!! There is of course no guarantee for the completeness/correctness of the content!


----------



## NYEric (Mar 30, 2010)

sure, that would be nice. thanx.


----------



## cnycharles (Apr 21, 2010)

I just noticed that one of your additions was a michel tremblay; I should have had you pick one up for me. they're in canada but I haven't seen them here in the states. 

... btw, I have a nice trichopilia suavis division (and the finder's fee for indicating where to find that dendrobium  ) that might be nice to trade for a nice besseae! ... it looks like you might have a 'few'. the flavum is still growing nicely in my bedroom window ebb/flood tank


----------



## NYEric (Apr 22, 2010)

I'll see if I have an extra Michel Tremblay; I don't really post all the plants I get. I'll check my besseaes also.


----------



## Gilda (Apr 22, 2010)

WOW Eric. How long does it take you to water ?? Have you posted any growing areas pix lately ? Remarkable for an aparment !!:clap:


----------



## NYEric (Apr 23, 2010)

I'm too embarrassed; i.e. you have to step over plants in the former pathway and you can't see the couch anymore!


----------



## Gilda (Apr 23, 2010)

NYEric said:


> I'm too embarrassed; i.e. you have to step over plants in the former pathway and you can't see the couch anymore!



Well, I remember you can't cook there, so you must eat out or have delivery, so is there a place to sleep or have orchids taken over there too ? I do believe you would win the most lady slippers growing in an apartment award !!oke:


----------



## NYEric (Apr 24, 2010)

Doh!


----------



## NYEric (May 30, 2010)

HI. I'm looking to by some phrags but they're listed by flask #'s. I started one but does anyone have a comprehensive list of Chuck Acker flasks? Especially #268, #306, and #345 - 365? Any help would be appreciated, thanx.


----------



## NYEric (Jun 8, 2010)

OK, I got a reply w/ the info from Mr. Acker.


----------



## NYEric (Oct 24, 2012)

Wow! It's been a while since I updated my Phrag hybrid list: About 1/4 of these I have duplicates or flavum versions of the plants. I also have a few NOID and un-named crosses, I can post later. 
Acker's Ice
Acker's Royalty
Acker's Superstar
Andean Fire
Andean Tears
Apple Pie
Bald Eagle Creek
Barbara Le Ann
Big Wood River
Cahaba Cherokee Sunset
Cahaba Earl Bailey
Cahaba Fire
Cahaba Gold
Cahaba Golden Tresses
Cahaba Miss Priss
Cahaba Moonrise
Cahaba Morning Mist
Cahaba Peach
Cahaba Susan Mattison
Cape May County
Cape Sunset
Cardinale
Carol Kanzer
Charlie Hanson
Cotton Candy
Daystar
Dot Potter Barnett
Elizabeth Castle
Eric Young
Evening Blaze
Fox Valley Fireball
Fritz Schomburg
Frosted Velvet
Future Impact
Golden Beryl
Grande
Hanne Popow
Havre des Pas
Hummingbird
Ice Princess
Icho Tower
Inca Embers
Inca Treasure
Jason Fischer
Kaila Quintal
Kelly Nash
Lemoinierianum
Little Eddy
Longueville
Lutz Rollke
Memoria Ann Stuckey
Memoria Dick Clements
Memoria Emma Decker
Memoria Garren Weaver
Memoria Mariza Rolando
Michel Tremblay
Mountain Maid
Olaf Gruss
Peruflora's Angel
Peruflora's Cirila Alca
Peruflora's Saltimbanco
Peruflora's Spirit
Petit Port
Petite Queillette
Pink Fire
Pink Panther
Ralph Goldner
Rob Zuiderwijk
Robert Palm
Rosalie Dixler
Rosy Charm
Ruby Slippers
Saint Eligius
Saint Ouen
Sarah Eadie
Scarlet O'Hara
Silver Eagle
Sinking Creek
Spot On
Stephen Manza
Sunset Glow
Sunset Magic
Suzanne Decker
Sweet Choice
Tara
Twilight
Twilight Touch
Varney Bridge
Waunakee Sunset
Whirligig
Wide Spectrum
Wild Horse Mesa
Wössen
Yakima River

Twilight x Barbara LeAnn
Lutz Rollke x ecuadorense
Ecuabess x Paul Eugene Conroy
pearcei x Petit Port
Acker's Superstar x besseae
China Dragon x besseae
Rosy Gem x Memoria Dick Clements
Jerry Dean Fischer x besseae
Sunspot x besseae
Hanne Popow x Waunakee Sunset
Beverly Fischer x besseae
Lutz Rollke x lindleyanum
Barbara LeAnn x kovachii
(Hanne Popow x Maria Glanz) x Fire Cascade
Jerry Dean Fischer x Sunset Glow
Eric Young x Saint Elegius
Future Impact x schlimii!


----------



## SlipperFan (Oct 24, 2012)

That is quite a list, Eric!


----------



## Paph_LdyMacBeth (Oct 24, 2012)

I'm quite impressed. Which corner of the apartment do these beauties reside in? (Giggle)


Sent from my BlackBerry 9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## NYEric (Oct 24, 2012)

You know this doesn't fit in a corner! :wink:


----------



## Dido (Oct 25, 2012)

This is unbelievable what fits in one flat how big is your growing area


----------



## NYEric (Oct 25, 2012)

Miscl. Stuff thread!


----------



## Tom499 (Oct 25, 2012)

Pics or didn't happen!


----------



## NYEric (Oct 25, 2012)

Miscl. Stuff thread.


----------



## Paph_LdyMacBeth (Oct 25, 2012)

NYEric said:


> Miscl. Stuff thread.



Maybe you'll have to start a second


----------



## NYEric (Oct 25, 2012)

Are you kidding? I may have more paphs than phrags. This is just a note of plants I have; someday if I have them all in bloom ...


----------



## likespaphs (Oct 26, 2012)

NYEric said:


> ...if I have them all in bloom ...



:rollhappy::rollhappy::rollhappy::rollhappy::rollhappy::rollhappy::rollhappy::rollhappy::rollhappy::rollhappy::rollhappy::rollhappy::rollhappy::rollhappy::rollhappy:


----------



## cnycharles (Jan 8, 2015)

no updates? last I saw you had 21 red phrag besseaes....


----------



## NYEric (Jan 8, 2015)

After this show season. Some of those besseae went other places, as you know.


----------



## The Mutant (Jan 9, 2015)

Wow... I think your Phrag collection outnumber my entire orchid collection...


----------



## NYEric (Apr 16, 2015)

OK. After the floor leak um, incident.., I could not water as normally done so I lost a lot of Phrags. I have been re-building the collection and decided to inventory them last night so.. here it is for the most part.
About 25% are flavums and of course some are multiples or compots. 
besseae
fischeri
klotzscheanum
longifolium v. gracile

Acker's Passion - Hanne Popow x Carol Kanzer
Acker's Trinket- Hanne Popow x Waunakee Sunset
Alfredo Manrique- kovachii x Walter Schomburg
Andean Tears - wallisii x Phrag. kovachii [peruvianum] 
Autumn Fire - Eric Young x Barbara LeAnn
Blood Mary - Andean Fire x China Dragon
Cahaba Glow- Sunset Glow x besseae
Cahaba Morning Mist- Hanne Popow x Lutz Röllke * 
Cahaba Moonrise- besseae x Lutz Röllke *
Cahaba Peach- Green Hornet x Prissy 
Cahaba Susan Mattison- Robin Redbreast x Lutz Röllke 
Calurum- longifolium x Sedenii
Cape Bonanza- Hanne Popow x pearcei *
Cardinale- Sedenii x schlimii
Carol Kanzer- pearcei x schlimii
Cotton Candy- Hanne Popow x Green Hornet *
Desormes- Hanne Popow x Sorcer's Apprentice *
Dot Potter Barnett- Seymour Tower x Michel Tremblay
Ecuabess- pearcei x besseae
Elfin's Candy- Michel Tremblay x Elizabeth Castle
Elfin's Luxury- Mountain Maid x Hanne Popow *
Elizabeth Castle- Mem Dick Clements x Hanne Popow
Eumelia Arias- kovachii x schlimii
Evening Blaze- Waunakee Sunset x Twilight
Fancy Free- Cardinale x equadorense
Fox Valley Fireball- Barbara LeAnn x Rosalie Dixler
Franz Glanz- richteri x besseae *
Graeme Jones- Barbara LeAnn x kovachii
Hanne Popow- schlimii x besseae *
Inca Rose- besseae x Pink Panther
Ice Princess- pearcei[ecuadorense] x Saint Ouen *
Jason Fischer- besseae x Mem. Dick Clements 
La Hougette- dalessandroi x Beauport
Lemoinaierianum- Calurum x Sedenii
Lynn Evans-Goldner- schlimii x Barbara LeAnn
Magdalene Rose- Eric Young x Beauport
Manzur La Aldea - besseae x manzurii *
Mary Bess - caricinum x besseae
Memoria Ann Stuckey- pearcei x Silver Eagle *
Memoria Diane Faust - Taras x Hanne Popow
Memoria Dick Clements- sargentianum x besseae
Memoria Estelle Getty- longifolium x Phrag. fischeri 
Memoria Garren Weaver- wallisii x pearcei
Memoria Georgette Marcoux- Mountan Maid x besseae *
Memoria Mariza Rolando- kovachii x Hanne Popow
Mountain Maid- besseae x hirtzii *
Nicholle Tower- longifolium x dalessandroi
Olaf Gruss - besseae x pearcei *
Peruflora's Cirila Alca- kovachii x delessandroi
Pink Fire - Eric Young x Rosy Charm
Plemont - Hanne Popow x dalessandroi
Prissy - Saint Ouen x besseae
Rising Sun - Jason Fisher x Barbara LeAnn
Rosy Charm- Mem Dick Clements x schlimii
QF Maria - longifolium x dalessandroi
Saint Ouen - Hanne Popow x besseae *
Saint Rich - richteri x Saint Ouen *
Sarah Eadie - Cardinale x Mem. Dick Clements
Scarlet O'Hara- besseae x Jason Fisher
Schroederae -  caudatum x Sedenii
Seymour Tower - dalessandroi x schlimii
Silver Eagle - schlimii x czerwiakowianum *
Sorel Point - Grouville x besseae *
Special Interest- Cardinale x Dennis Kleinbach
Sue Omeis - Saint's Apprentice x Lynn Evans-Goldner
Sunset Glow - Eric Young x Mem Dick Clements
Sunset Magic - Memoria Dick Clements x Waunakee Sunset
Taras - pearcei[equadorense] x boissierianum
Twilight - Eric Young x Living Fire
Twilight Touch- Hanne Popow x Twilight 
Will Chantry - klotzscheanum x besseae
Wossen - richteri x schlimii *


Bald Eagle Creek x Pink Panther
besseae x Acker's Ballerina
Cleola x caricinum *
Coffee Break x Saint Ouen *
Future Impact x schlimii *
longifolium x Imagine
Lutz Rollke x Cleola *
Lutz Rollke x lindleyanum
Mountain Maid x Taras *
pearcei x Carol Kanzer *
Prissy x kovachii
richteri x Pink Panther *
Saint Ouen x Pink Panther *
Sunspot x kovachii
Waunakee Sunset x fischeri
Wild Horse Mesa x Hat Creek

NOIDS- Way too many!


----------



## Cat (Apr 16, 2015)

omg you have a lot :drool:


----------



## Justin (Apr 16, 2015)

no kovachii?


----------



## phraggy (Apr 16, 2015)

Great collection and I see quite a few besseae hybrids----yeh!!!

Ed


----------



## NYEric (Apr 16, 2015)

Justin said:


> no kovachii?



No, The seedlings are ridiculous and my mature plant went to a friend in the North.


----------



## SlipperFan (Apr 16, 2015)

Transcription error: Dot Potter Barnett- Seymour Tower x Michel Tremblay

Great collection, Eric!


----------



## Paphman910 (Apr 16, 2015)

NYEric said:


> OK. After the floor leak um, incident.., I could not water as normally done so I lost a lot of Phrags. I have been re-building the collection and decided to inventory them last night so.. here it is for the most part.
> About 25% are flavums and of course some are multiples or compots.
> besseae
> fischeri
> ...



Holly Crap! You're the ultimate Orchid Hoarder!
:crazy: :crazy: :crazy:
You must be seeing "RED" from all those phrag!

:crazy::crazy::crazy:


----------



## NYEric (Apr 17, 2015)

No, you need to look up some of the hybrids.


----------



## orchideya (Apr 17, 2015)

Wow! 
How do you find time to care for all of them? Phrags are so needy.
You must have more than 24 hours in your day!


----------



## NYEric (Apr 17, 2015)

NYEric said:


> No, you need to look up some of the hybrids.



I put an asterix next to the flavum or pale hybrids.


----------



## abax (Apr 17, 2015)

I sure would like to have a yellow besseae.


----------



## troy (Apr 21, 2015)

wow!! You have alot of phrags!!!!


----------



## NYEric (May 23, 2015)

Update


NYEric said:


> About 25% are flavums and of course some are multiples or compots.
> andreetae
> besseae
> fischeri
> ...


----------



## NYEric (Nov 11, 2015)

Update:
some are multiples or compots. 
andreetae
besseae
fischeri
klotzscheanum
longifolium v. gracile 
manzurii

Acker's Passion - Hanne Popow x Carol Kanzer
Acker's Trinket- Hanne Popow x Waunakee Sunset
Alfredo Manrique- kovachii x Walter Schomburg
Andean Tears - wallisii x Phrag. kovachii [peruvianum]
Aurora - Flying Fortress x besseae 
Autumn Fire - Eric Young x Barbara LeAnn
Cahaba Glow- Sunset Glow x besseae
Cahaba Morning Mist- Hanne Popow x Lutz Röllke * 
Cahaba Moonrise- besseae x Lutz Röllke *
Cahaba Peach- Green Hornet x Prissy 
Cahaba Susan Mattison- Robin Redbreast x Lutz Röllke 
Calurum- longifolium x Sedenii
Cape Bonanza- Hanne Popow x pearcei *
Cardinale- Sedenii x schlimii
Carol Kanzer- pearcei x schlimii
Cotton Candy- Hanne Popow x Green Hornet *
Desormes- Hanne Popow x Sorcer's Apprentice *
Dot Potter Barnett- Seymour Tower x Michel Tremblay
Ecuabess- pearcei x besseae
Elfin's Candy- Michel Tremblay x Elizabeth Castle
Elfin's Luxury- Mountain Maid x Hanne Popow *
Elizabeth Castle- Mem Dick Clements x Hanne Popow
Eumelia Arias- kovachii x schlimii
Evening Blaze- Waunakee Sunset x Twilight
Fancy Free- Cardinale x equadorense
Fox Valley Fireball- Barbara LeAnn x Rosalie Dixler
Franz Glanz- richteri x besseae *
Graeme Jones- Barbara LeAnn x kovachii
Hanne Popow- schlimii x besseae *
Inca Rose- besseae x Pink Panther
Ice Princess- pearcei[ecuadorense] x Saint Ouen *
Jason Fischer- besseae x Mem. Dick Clements 
La Hougette- dalessandroi x Beauport 
LaVingtaine - Memoria Dick Clements x kovachii
Lemoinaierianum- Calurum x Sedenii
longifolium x Imagine
Lynn Evans-Goldner- schlimii x Barbara LeAnn
Magdalene Rose- Eric Young x Beauport
Manzur La Aldea - besseae x manzurii *
Mary Bess - caricinum x besseae
Memoria Ann Stuckey- pearcei x Silver Eagle *
Memoria Diane Faust - Taras x Hanne Popow
Memoria Dick Clements- sargentianum x besseae
Memoria Estelle Getty- longifolium x Phrag. fischeri 
Memoria Garren Weaver- wallisii x pearcei
Memoria Georgette Marcoux- Mountan Maid x besseae *
Memoria Maria Theresa Fighetti -Elizabeth Castle x kovachii
Memoria Mariza Rolando- kovachii x Hanne Popow
Mountain Maid- besseae x hirtzii *
Nicholle Tower- longifolium x dalessandroi
Olaf Gruss - besseae x pearcei *
Peruflora's Cirila Alca- kovachii x delessandroi
Petit Anquette - andeetae x longifolium
Pink Fire - Eric Young x Rosy Charm
Plemont - Hanne Popow x dalessandroi
Prissy - Saint Ouen x besseae
Rising Sun - Jason Fisher x Barbara LeAnn
Rosy Charm- Mem Dick Clements x schlimii
QF Maria - longifolium x dalessandroi
Saint Ouen - Hanne Popow x besseae *
Saint Rich - richteri x Saint Ouen *
Sarah Eadie - Cardinale x Mem. Dick Clements
Scarlet O'Hara- besseae x Jason Fisher
Schroederae - caudatum x Sedenii
Seymour Tower - dalessandroi x schlimii
Silver Eagle - schlimii x czerwiakowianum *
Sorel Point - Grouville x besseae *
Special Interest- Cardinale x Dennis Kleinbach
Stenophyllum - caricinum x schlimii
Sue Omeis - Saint's Apprentice x Lynn Evans-Goldner
Sunset Glow - Eric Young x Mem Dick Clements
Sunset Magic - Memoria Dick Clements x Waunakee Sunset
Taras - pearcei[equadorense] x boissierianum
Twilight - Eric Young x Living Fire
Twilight Touch- Hanne Popow x Twilight 
Will Chantry - klotzscheanum x besseae
Wossen - richteri x schlimii *
Yakima River - LaRosiere x Robert Palm*


Acker's Superstar x dalessandroi
Bald Eagle Creek x Pink Panther
besseae x Acker's Ballerina
Cleola x caricinum *
Coffee Break x Saint Ouen *
Future Impact x schlimii *
longifolium x Imagine
Lutz Rollke x Cleola *
Lutz Rollke x lindleyanum
Lynn Evans Goldner x Bullseye
Mountain Maid x Taras *
pearcei x Carol Kanzer *
Prissy x kovachii
richteri x Pink Panther *
Saint Ouen x Pink Panther *
Sunspot x kovachii
Twilight x Asuko Fischer
Waunakee Sunset x fischeri
Waunakee wonder x dalessandroi
Wild Horse Mesa x Hat Creek

NOIDS- Way too many!


----------



## SlipperFan (Nov 11, 2015)

Lots of good stuff on that list!!!


----------



## Wendy (Nov 11, 2015)

Holy smokes....that's a lot of Phrags


----------



## Migrant13 (Nov 11, 2015)

That's an amazing list. Those are some thirsty plants I bet.


----------



## troy (Nov 11, 2015)

Wow, your list is very large!!! How much for the andean tears?


----------



## Hamlet (Nov 12, 2015)

Wow, what a list! Klotzscheanum and manzurii ... I want! I bet watering all those Phrags gives you a good workout.


----------



## eggshells (Nov 12, 2015)

NYEric said:


> Update:
> some are multiples or compots.
> andreetae
> besseae
> ...



Want!


----------



## NYEric (Nov 12, 2015)

troy said:


> Wow, your list is very large!!! How much for the andean tears?��


It was from the Peruflora list.


eggshells said:


> Want!


Funny you should mention that.


----------



## eteson (Nov 13, 2015)

you can add the andreettae and andreettae x peracei plants that you have growing in my house.


----------



## NYEric (Nov 13, 2015)

:ninja: 
Shhhhhhhhhhhh!!! 
Thanks.


----------



## tnyr5 (Dec 15, 2015)

No anguloi? 
I'm not mad, just disappointed.oke:


----------



## NYEric (Dec 15, 2015)

Don't be.


----------



## troy (Dec 15, 2015)

I am very angry, you don't like andean tears, I do, sell it to me? Has the vanda m pearman started blooming?


----------



## NYEric (Dec 15, 2015)

the Plants from Peruflora are not doing well for some reason. Maybe I'm growing them too wet. We will see. No Vanda M Pearman blooming here; but the Paphs are doing really well with the extra lighting.


----------



## Linus_Cello (Dec 15, 2015)

NYEric said:


> the Plants from Peruflora are not doing well for some reason. Maybe I'm growing them too wet. We will see. No Vanda M Pearman blooming here; but the Paphs are doing really well with the extra lighting.



My 2 phrags seem slow in growing too, but at least not dying. Both are s/h, which mitigates wetness.


----------



## NYEric (Dec 15, 2015)

Yes, that's possible. 
Only 2 total?


----------



## NYEric (Oct 14, 2016)

Wow! It's been a while since I updated this, but since I'm expecting some new Pk hybrids from Manrique I went through the collection and will update tomorrow.


----------



## abax (Oct 15, 2016)

At last count I have 45 Phrags. I really like some of the
ones on your list and I have two schlimii (one EYOF 4N). It's
a pain in the ass. Make me an offer because it's a very
large plant (four or five growths).


----------



## trdyl (Oct 18, 2016)

abax said:


> I have two schlimii (one EYOF 4N). It's
> a pain in the ass. Make me an offer because it's a very
> large plant (four or five growths).



What way is it giving you pain?


----------



## abax (Oct 18, 2016)

Well, it hasn't bloomed. It seems to get brown leaf tips
and none of other Phrags. do this. It's quite large and
taking up bench space. I've heard other Phrag. growers
complaining about E.Y.O.F. 4N plants having problems
with rot. I've not had rot problems...yet. It just seems
happy putting out new growths rather than blooming.
It's 'E.Y.O.F' x 'Little Pinky'. My other schlimii is a smaller plant, but doing much better.


----------



## NYEric (Oct 27, 2016)

I started to do this but, this week I got my Phrags from Manrique, then another Carol Kanzer from Ecuagenera, then Fox Valley had a sale, then Windy Hill, then there were a couple of nice things on eBay from Lucky Girl and Icypenguin .. next thing I knew there are 15 more Phrags. Pitiful!


----------



## SlipperFan (Oct 27, 2016)

NYEric said:


> I started to do this but, this week I got my Phrags from Manrique, then another Carol Kanzer from Ecuagenera, then Fox Valley had a sale, then Windy Hill, then there were a couple of nice things on eBay from Lucky Girl and Icypenguin .. next thing I knew there are 15 more Phrags. Pitiful!


Why does this sound so familiar?!


----------



## abax (Oct 29, 2016)

It's his mantra Dot.


----------



## NYEric (Oct 29, 2016)

It's our mantra!


----------



## SlipperFan (Oct 29, 2016)

You got that right!!!


----------



## abax (Oct 29, 2016)

Well, yeah, but I'm not admitting it...yet.


----------

